# La vendetta



## Spider (16 Febbraio 2014)

visto che nell'altro 3d si parla di vendetta...

come immaginate o se mai avete immaginato la vostra vendetta?
sono certo che anche i più puri, qualcosa avranno pensato.

bisogna naturalmente lasciarsi andare alle sensazioni e ai più bassi istinti,
per poter rispondere e aver voglia di rispondere,
senza vergogna senza tabù..
potrebbe alla fine essere salutare, 
descrivere la sublimata o proficua vendetta.
potrebbe essere catartico.

inizio naturalmente io...

io scrissi una lettera, 
in cui volevo che lui sapesse che se anche era il suo amante.. lei certo non lo amava.
la mia vendetta era fargli arrivare questo messaggio:
non ti ama, ti ha usato.
ricordo una marea di critiche e approvazioni,
 non nego ora di averla scritta come una sorta di vendetta,
 almeno cosi per me sembrava.

nel mio immaginario la vendetta semmai ci fosse, è sempre verso l'amante...

... la vendetta immaginata o reale verso chi è rivolta?


----------



## Fantastica (16 Febbraio 2014)

Non so se per fortuna, o per grazia, ma non mi sono mai sentita offesa personalmente da nessuno. 
La vita offende di suo, eppure è bella; invece le persone che offendono non sono belle, sono cattive, sono prigioniere di qualche dolore, o di qualche stupidità...
Quando e se mi è stato fatto del male, mi sono domandata quale miseria umana ci fosse dietro a quel male fatto. Perché sono proprio convinta che chi fa del male sta male. O è molto stupido.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao Spider,

non sono pura ... e non credo, che dipenda da questo,
quel desiderio di vendicarsi di un torto subito ... 

questo pensiero o desiderio, non mi ha sfiorito 
e non ricordo più il tradimento collegato con dei sentimenti,
ma solo come un avvenimento ... cioè, non accende più emozioni.

Poi, cosa ho perso vicino all'amante per prendermela con lei?
Una persona sapendo ... e ugualmente si è spinta tanto,
a me, sinceramente ... il tutto ha fatto solo tanto schifo.
L'unico desiderio che ho provato per tanto tempo è stato: 
con certe cose, non centro nulla ... e mi ha fatto solo tanta pena ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non so se per fortuna, o per grazia, ma non mi sono mai sentita offesa personalmente da nessuno.
> La vita offende di suo, eppure è bella; invece le persone che offendono non sono belle, sono cattive, sono prigioniere di qualche dolore, o di qualche stupidità...
> Quando e se mi è stato fatto del male, mi sono domandata quale miseria umana ci fosse dietro a quel male fatto. Perché sono proprio convinta che chi fa del male sta male. O è molto stupido.



bé...io non sono mai stato cosi diplomatico.
Non mi sono mai vendicato, e non ho mai preso in seria considerazione 
almeno un certo tipo di vendetta.
che so.. prendere pugni, sfasciare la macchina...e via dicendo, 
ma lo ho comunque immaginato..e credo che sia una liberazione.
ma ho immaginato anche cose ben peggiori.
non mi vergogno di questo, perchè appunto lo trovo liberatorio.
un conto è il pensiero, un conto è l'azione.
questo fa la differenza tra un uomo e un uomo.
possiamo pensare le peggio cose tutti,
 dipende poi chi le mette in pratica e chi no.
anzi la capacità di persarle ti rende uomo.


non sono in fondo cosi convinto della tua ultima affermazione.
non sempre chi fà del male sa di farlo e non sempre è cosi stupido.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non so se per fortuna, o per grazia, ma non mi sono mai sentita offesa personalmente da nessuno.
> La vita offende di suo, eppure è bella; invece le persone che offendono non sono belle, sono cattive, sono prigioniere di qualche dolore, o di qualche stupidità...
> Quando e se mi è stato fatto del male, mi sono domandata quale miseria umana ci fosse dietro a quel male fatto. Perché sono proprio convinta che chi fa del male sta male. O è molto stupido.



Ciao Fantastica

quoto ... 


infatti, cosa vuoi equilibrare ... 
in che rapporto ti puoi mai mettere? ... 

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (16 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bé...io non sono mai stato cosi diplomatico.
> Non mi sono mai vendicato, e non ho mai preso in seria considerazione
> almeno un certo tipo di vendetta.
> che so.. prendere pugni, sfasciare la macchina...e via dicendo,
> ...


Non è questione di diplomazia. Ma di sentire. Io sento, non sono diplomatica per niente. Le peggiori offese che ho ricevuto sono state le offese che gli stupidi hanno fatto alle cose e alle persone che amo. Niente mi manda in bestia come un imbecille qualunque che osa fare una battuta sminuente su qualcuno che amo: fosse anche morto 10 secoli fa.


----------



## Spider (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Spider,
> 
> non sono pura ... e non credo, che dipenda da questo,
> quel desiderio di vendicarsi di un torto subito ...
> ...


ma infatti, va benissimo cosi.
mi chiedevo, semmai avessi voluto fargli sapere in qualche modo che per te ra un schifo.
anche questa è una vendetta.
in fondo.
poi se non lo hai fatto, in fondo è meglio.
resta se ti sarebbe piaciuto che lei sapesse che era una schifezza.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non sempre chi fà del male sa di farlo e non sempre è cosi stupido.


Alt... ci sono i geni del male, ma lì stiamo nell'inferno e l'inferno esige rispetto. Ovunque ci sia un dio ci vuole rispetto...però ecco... gli uomini che interpretano dio sono mortali anche loro...


----------



## Spider (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è questione di diplomazia. Ma di sentire. Io sento, non sono diplomatica per niente. Le peggiori offese che ho ricevuto sono state le offese che gli stupidi hanno fatto alle cose e alle persone che amo. Niente mi manda in bestia come un imbecille qualunque che osa fare una battuta sminuente su qualcuno che amo: fosse anche morto 10 secoli fa.



e allora mettiamola cosi:
su questi imbecilli ti vendichi o sogni una vendetta?


----------



## Fantastica (16 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e allora mettiamola cosi:
> su questi imbecilli ti vendichi o sogni una vendetta?


ehm... sì...
allora: cose in grande... tipo: bombe...


----------



## Spider (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ehm... sì...
> allora: cose in grande... tipo: bombe...


...addirittura!!!!


----------



## Fantastica (16 Febbraio 2014)

Mi è venuto in mente adesso...
C'è stato un periodo in cui detestavo i fighetti che frequentavano le discoteche.
Ecco. Avevo un amico chimico e mi dice che non ci vuole nulla, con la nitroglicerina. Ecco, confesso che ho accarezzato l'idea. Idem per un assesore all'urbanistica di un bellissimo paesino toscano che aveva concesso il diritto di costruire in un posto che... madonna che bello... una fiaba. Anche lì... bomba. Io sono per le bombe.


----------



## Spider (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente adesso...
> C'è stato un periodo in cui detestavo i fighetti che frequentavano le discoteche.
> Ecco. Avevo un amico chimico e mi dice che non ci vuole nulla, con la nitroglicerina. Ecco, confesso che ho accarezzato l'idea. Idem per un assesore all'urbanistica di un bellissimo paesino toscano che aveva concesso il diritto di costruire in un posto che... madonna che bello... una fiaba. Anche lì... bomba. Io sono per le bombe.



hai visto che la vendetta sublimata,
 ti ha evitato di diventare una bombarola!!!!
lo dico sempre io....
immagina, immagina, per la vendetta c'è tempo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2014)

Io l'ho chiamata e le ho detto che doveva dirlo al suo fidanzato altrimenti l'avrei fatto io. Dopodiché le ho mandato un paio di cartoline in cui le dicevo che il tempo stava scadendo e infine ho mandato una lettera al suo fidanzato in cui gli ho detto tutto.
questo con la prima... 
non ne vado fiera ma avevo 24 anni e comunque inutile negarlo: ci ho goduto un po'


----------



## Spider (16 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io l'ho chiamata e le ho detto che doveva dirlo al suo fidanzato altrimenti l'avrei fatto io. Dopodiché le ho mandato un paio di cartoline in cui le dicevo che il tempo stava scadendo e infine ho mandato una lettera al suo fidanzato in cui gli ho detto tutto.
> questo con la prima...
> non ne vado fiera ma avevo 24 anni e comunque inutile negarlo: ci ho goduto un po'



bella!!!!
secondo me non ti scorda ancora adesso!!!

una bella vendetta, chiara e limpida, salutare e come deve essere.
pane al pane, vino al vino.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2014)

E due anni dopo le ho mandato l'invito al matrimonio


----------



## Spider (16 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E due anni dopo le ho mandato l'invito al matrimonio


ed è venuta?

la vendetta è lenta, è salutare... 
non  si finisce mai di abbeverarsi.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Febbraio 2014)

Credo che mi piacciano le bombe perché sono impersonali. Cioè: non potrei mai pensare di far del male a qualcuno che ho guardato negli occhi almeno una volta...
Per fare il male ti devi spersonalizzare. O, almeno, io dovrei.


----------



## Spider (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Credo che mi piacciano le bombe perché sono impersonali. Cioè: non potrei mai pensare di far del male a qualcuno che ho guardato negli occhi almeno una volta...
> Per fare il male ti devi spersonalizzare. O, almeno, io dovrei.



in effetti hanno ragionato cosi anche i terroristi della strage di Bologna!
sono d'accordo una bella bomba impersonale.
io invece pensa che sono arrivato a pensare di torturarlo... con tanto di pinze e cesoie..
una specie di ...Hostel.
 insomma.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> in effetti hanno ragionato cosi anche i terroristi della strage di Bologna!
> sono d'accordo una bella bomba impersonale.
> io invece pensa che sono arrivato a pensare di torturarlo... con tanto di pinze e cesoie..
> una specie di ...Hostel.
> insomma.


Sì, riesco a immaginartici. Personale, carnale, chirurgico, freddo.


----------



## Spider (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, riesco a immaginartici. Personale, carnale, chirurgico, freddo.


ma no!!
che dici... dopo avergli trinciato le dita dei piedi e della mani,
e avergli mozzato la lingua,
sono sicuro che mi sarei impietosito.

anche io ho un cuore, sai????


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma no!!
> che dici... dopo avergli trinciato le dita dei piedi e della mani,
> e avergli mozzato la lingua,
> sono sicuro che mi sarei impietosito.
> ...


Stasera mi sento fiduciosa. Ti credo!


----------



## sienne (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma infatti, va benissimo cosi.
> mi chiedevo, semmai avessi voluto fargli sapere in qualche modo che per te ra un schifo.
> anche questa è una vendetta.
> in fondo.
> ...



Ciao

a livello di donna, non ho sentito questa necessità. 

A livello di madre, sì. Si era avvicinata a nostra figlia. 
E lì, non ci vedo più, se tocchi chi non può difendersi. 
Ma urlava come una pazza ... mi sembrava di stare in un film.
Cosa fai? Spallucce e te ne vai. L'alternativa sarebbe stata, picchiarla. 

Ma questo non è vendetta ... è senso di protezione ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Vedi*



Spider ha detto:


> visto che nell'altro 3d si parla di vendetta...
> 
> come immaginate o se mai avete immaginato la vostra vendetta?
> sono certo che anche i più puri, qualcosa avranno pensato.
> ...


Sei semplicemente patetico.Dispiace leggere di un uomo o presunto tale ridotto così!La vendetta è per uomini dignitosi,la vendetta avresti dovuto attuarla verso tua moglie,ma da buon senza palle quale sei hai canalizzato le tue attenzioni verso l'amante passando ancora di più per il grande coglione che sei.Se fossi stato io l'amante di tua moglie avrei riso di te,forse non mi amava,sicuramente quando scopava con me non amava te,questo ti avrei scritto!La vendetta dovrebbe essere ammantata di nobiltà,di dignità,dovrebbe essere riservata a chi veramente ha tradito le nostre aspettative,i nostri sentimenti.Spider la vendetta non è cosa per te sei un miserabile anche nell'essere cornuti bisognerebbe avere dignità,tu hai perso anche quella:VERGOGNATI!


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei semplicemente patetico.Dispiace leggere di un uomo o presunto tale ridotto così!La vendetta è per uomini dignitosi,la vendetta avresti dovuto attuarla verso tua moglie,ma da buon senza palle quale sei hai canalizzato le tue attenzioni verso l'amante passando ancora di più per il grande coglione che sei.Se fossi stato io l'amante di tua moglie avrei riso di te,forse non mi amava,sicuramente quando scopava con me non amava te,questo ti avrei scritto!La vendetta dovrebbe essere ammantata di nobiltà,di dignità,dovrebbe essere riservata a chi veramente ha tradito le nostre aspettative,i nostri sentimenti.Spider la vendetta non è cosa per te sei un miserabile anche nell'essere cornuti bisognerebbe avere dignità,tu hai perso anche quella:VERGOGNATI!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

con qualche offesa in meno... e qualche contenuto in più,
sarebbe stato tutto più credibile.
non trovi?
comunque sei molto divertente!!!!


----------



## Innominata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> visto che nell'altro 3d si parla di vendetta...
> 
> come immaginate o se mai avete immaginato la vostra vendetta?
> sono certo che anche i più puri, qualcosa avranno pensato.
> ...


Spider, sai che quella lettera l'ho cercata ovunque? Volevo proprio leggerla (come dice Fantastica: personale, carnale ecc.), trovavo quel capitolo della storia curioso, interessante, spiazzante; un agitare le acque, irrompere in carne ossa spirito e ingegno (sì, trattandosi di te non poteva prescindere dall'acre fiele e dal dolce miele, destabilizzante ossimoro!) in una vita che si credeva superficialmente al riparo nella sua egoistica separatezza. Mica hai messo le bombe...immagino un esercizio di umanità spideriana, quella dalla doppia luce. Ma non so neanche se ti chiamavi Spider!
A prescindere dall'azione, sì certo che si secernono fantasie di vendetta...io ero molto prolifica in questo, anche se alla fin fine mi concentravo su cose abbastanza immaginifiche (certo, nelle storie narrate dentro di me ho fatto di tutto, pure andare col marito in macchina sul luogo del loro appuntamento mattutino e pretendere il pagamento della colazione...non so perché, ma mi sembrava una manovra efficace: dopo, come sarebbe potuto essere lo stesso?
Eppure un atto di vendetta forse l'ho perpetrato veramente...A un certo punto della storia, veramente non ci capivo niente, soprattutto non sapevo su che dati di realtà fondarmi per decidere qualcosa di me; da lui non era possibile niente di attendibile in quel momento, io ero in uno stallo pauroso ed era nesessaria un 'e-versione. Decisi di chiamare lei (mettendo tranquillamente al corrente lui che stavo per farlo; ad ogni buon conto, lo chiusi a chiave nel soggiorno, ma tanto c'era la partita). Mi presentai chiarendo subito che venivo in pace, che ero al corrente ma non avevo nessuna intenzione di fare scenate, ma anzi volevo tranquillizzarli sul fatto che potevano sentirsi sollevati che il loro non era affatto un amore impossibile, che questo cruccio poteva essere serenamente superato; era possibilissimo invece, che procedessero pure lungo le traiettorie del loro cuore ché io mi facevo da parte e che anzi per me era un sollievo sapere che lui avrebbe trovato finalmente la felicità. Il mio tono mite e riflessivo dovette essere molto convincente, perché lei si affrettò a comunicare a lui che andava tutto bene, e che lei sperava di essere degna di questo convenuto passaggio di testimone. Il problema si presentò successivamente, perché accadde che trasformare l'amore impossibile in amore possibile presentò strani inconvenienti, per certi versi incomprensibili, come se la grande sinfonia fosse diventata troppo orecchiabile, perché l'amore impossibile era veramente tutt'altra musica, come se la pietanza improvvisamente mancasse di sapidità. Questo provocò grandi malumori e immense confusioni che si conclusero ben presto con una revisione dei conti inesorabile.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io l'ho chiamata e le ho detto che doveva dirlo al suo fidanzato altrimenti l'avrei fatto io. Dopodiché le ho mandato un paio di cartoline in cui le dicevo che il tempo stava scadendo e infine ho mandato una lettera al suo fidanzato in cui gli ho detto tutto.
> questo con la prima...
> non ne vado fiera ma avevo 24 anni e comunque inutile negarlo: ci ho goduto un po'



Perfida 

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> visto che nell'altro 3d si parla di vendetta...
> 
> come immaginate o se mai avete immaginato la vostra vendetta?
> sono certo che anche i più puri, qualcosa avranno pensato.
> ...



Io non ho immaginari, ho realtà da raccontare. Ma chi mi ha letto in parte le conosce: delle telefonate al tipetto che mi hanno riempito la stima, due sberle ben assestate che mi hanno riempito il cuore, due chiacchiere ( non quelle di carnevale che si mangiano) a quattro occhi mi hanno dato una soddisfazione da non poter essere scritta ( si sentiva puzza di merda). O me paisi si rici : chisti sugnu. " al mio paese si dice, questo sono.

E ti dirò di più spider, lo avrei ridotto peggio, molto peggio. Ma alcune condizioni in cui riportano mia moglie al centro di situazioni lavorative non mi hanno permesso di spezzargli qualche ossicino. Che peccato. :mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2014)

In ordine, nelle ore/giorni successivi alla scoperta:

1) Rivolto alla moglie: Mo so cazzi tuoi, stanne certa che ti tradirò anche io
2) Rivolto a lui: Con SMS, se ti avvicini ancora a lei sappi che lo fai per l'ultima volta e non potrai raccontarlo..... (con gli occhi pallati e infuocati)
3) Rivolto a lui: Sappì che adesso lo dico a tua moglie (mi è andata male perchè la moglie l'aveva già scoperto prima che lo scoprissi io :condom


Queste le cose a botta fresca, con i mesi ovviamente si sono ridimensionate, tranne una....


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Spider, sai che quella lettera l'ho cercata ovunque? Volevo proprio leggerla (come dice Fantastica: personale, carnale ecc.), trovavo quel capitolo della storia curioso, interessante, spiazzante; un agitare le acque, irrompere in carne ossa spirito e ingegno (sì, trattandosi di te non poteva prescindere dall'acre fiele e dal dolce miele, destabilizzante ossimoro!) in una vita che si credeva superficialmente al riparo nella sua egoistica separatezza. Mica hai messo le bombe...immagino un esercizio di umanità spideriana, quella dalla doppia luce. Ma non so neanche se ti chiamavi Spider!
> A prescindere dall'azione, sì certo che si secernono fantasie di vendetta...io ero molto prolifica in questo, anche se alla fin fine mi concentravo su cose abbastanza immaginifiche (certo, nelle storie narrate dentro di me ho fatto di tutto, pure andare col marito in macchina sul luogo del loro appuntamento mattutino e pretendere il pagamento della colazione...non so perché, ma mi sembrava una manovra efficace: dopo, come sarebbe potuto essere lo stesso?
> Eppure un atto di vendetta forse l'ho perpetrato veramente...A un certo punto della storia, veramente non ci capivo niente, soprattutto non sapevo su che dati di realtà fondarmi per decidere qualcosa di me; da lui non era possibile niente di attendibile in quel momento, io ero in uno stallo pauroso ed era nesessaria un 'e-versione. Decisi di chiamare lei (mettendo tranquillamente al corrente lui che stavo per farlo; ad ogni buon conto, lo chiusi a chiave nel soggiorno, ma tanto c'era la partita). Mi presentai chiarendo subito che venivo in pace, che ero al corrente ma non avevo nessuna intenzione di fare scenate, ma anzi volevo tranquillizzarli sul fatto che potevano sentirsi sollevati che il loro non era affatto un amore impossibile, che questo cruccio poteva essere serenamente superato; era possibilissi7mo invece, che procedessero pure lungo le traiettorie del loro cuore ché io mi facevo da parte e che anzi per me era un sollievo sapere che lui avrebbe trovato finalmente la felicità. Il mio tono mite e riflessivo dovette essere molto convincente, perché lei si affrettò a comunicare a lui che andava tutto bene, e che lei sperava di essere degna di questo convenuto passaggio di testimone. Il problema si presentò successivamente, perché accadde che trasformare l'amore impossibile in amore possibile presentò strani inconvenienti, per certi versi incomprensibili, come se la grande sinfonia fosse diventata troppo orecchiabile, perché l'amore impossibile era veramente tutt'altra musica, come se la pietanza improvvisamente mancasse di sapidità. Questo provocò grandi malumori e immense confusioni che si conclusero ben presto con una revisione dei conti inesorabile.


Quella lettera era struggente e bellissima.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Io niente vendette.
Non sentivo di dovermi vendicare. Di Lei?
E perché. Mica ha costretto Mattia.
Poi per me era il nulla quindi...


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> visto che nell'altro 3d si parla di vendetta...
> 
> come immaginate o se mai avete immaginato la vostra vendetta?
> sono certo che anche i più puri, qualcosa avranno pensato.
> ...


io sinceramente no, la vendetta non è proprio nelle mie corde.


----------



## Diletta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> visto che nell'altro 3d si parla di vendetta...
> 
> come immaginate o se mai avete immaginato la vostra vendetta?
> sono certo che anche i più puri, qualcosa avranno pensato.
> ...




La vendetta immaginata era rivolta verso di lui.
Era lui che mi aveva fatto così male ed era lui che dovevo punire.
Eccola (ma è molto banale):
io che mi cerco un altro, possibilmente belloccio, e che ovviamente ci faccio sesso e ovviamente anche le peggio cose. 
Ma glielo dovevo dimostrare, come?
Scattandoci delle foto nei momenti più "hot" e mettendogliele sul piatto, con tanto di dedica.
Quante volte gli ho detto di aspettarselo e mi sa che lui un pochino di timore l'abbia avuto. Questo perché ritiene che le donne siano inaffidabili e poco razionali, e io ero molto poco lucida in quel periodo...


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io sinceramente no, la vendetta non è proprio nelle mie corde.



A botta fresca, quando sei veramente incazzato, la colpa è dell'altro che ti ha portato via la moglie/fidanzata, ma poi, a bocce ferme, quando hai recuperato il senno della ragione, e nelle vene inizia a circolare sangue e non veleno, ti rendi veramente conto che il problema l'avevi in casa con tua moglie e non con l'altro, non lo si capisce subito, purtroppo!!


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

E alla fine la miglior vendetta non cercata é stata che Mattia ha scelto me.

Peró qualche dispettuccio a lui l ho fatto.
Roba innocente.
Tipo sputargli nel piatto e robetta cosi.
Nulla di che.


----------



## Innominata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quella lettera era struggente e bellissima.


Immaginando, cercavo. Voglio leggerla.


----------



## Diletta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> *E alla fine la miglior vendetta non cercata é stata che Mattia ha scelto me.*
> 
> Peró qualche dispettuccio a lui l ho fatto.
> Roba innocente.
> ...



E' verissimo: questa è la migliore vendetta! :up::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io niente vendette.
> Non sentivo di dovermi vendicare. Di Lei?
> E perché. Mica ha costretto Mattia.
> Poi per me era il nulla quindi...


Quoto
Quanto ti incazzeresti se Mattia scoprendoti andasse da Man?




Homer ha detto:


> A botta fresca, quando sei veramente incazzato, la colpa è dell'altro che ti ha portato via la moglie/fidanzata, ma poi, a bocce ferme, quando hai recuperato il senno della ragione, e nelle vene inizia a circolare sangue e non veleno, ti rendi veramente conto che il problema l'avevi in casa con tua moglie e non con l'altro, non lo si capisce subito, purtroppo!!


Quanto dura "a botta fresca"?
Perchè mi sembra che qualcuno la vendetta verso l'altro l'ha covata parecchio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> visto che nell'altro 3d si parla di vendetta...
> 
> come immaginate o se mai avete immaginato la vostra vendetta?
> sono certo che anche i più puri, qualcosa avranno pensato.
> ...


E' in genere il primo istinto quando si subisce un torto : far provare all'altro lo stesso dolore. Ma alla fine l'età, la saggezza, e forse anche un piccolo amor proprio mi hanno fatto capire che è meglio far scivolare tutto sui binari della proprio indifferenza.

Non essendo un tradito ( e nemmeno un traditore ) però non posso essere molto obbiettivo. Diciamo che a pelle, pensandoci su penso che me ne andrei da una amica, birra, un paio di canne e ci limeremo le corna in compagnia.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Quanto ti incazzeresti se Mattia scoprendoti andasse da Man?
> 
> 
> ...


Se andasse da Man lo lascerei immediatamente.
E Mattia lo sa.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> A botta fresca, quando sei veramente incazzato, la colpa è dell'altro che ti ha portato via la moglie/fidanzata, ma poi, a bocce ferme, quando hai recuperato il senno della ragione, e nelle vene inizia a circolare sangue e non veleno, ti rendi veramente conto che il problema l'avevi in casa con tua moglie e non con l'altro, non lo si capisce subito, purtroppo!!


io manco a botta fresca me la sono presa con lei. sarò strana io...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se andasse da Man lo lascerei immediatamente.
> E Mattia lo sa.


Conoscevo la risposta
Volevo la conferma 



Simy ha detto:


> io manco a botta fresca me la sono presa con lei. sarò strana io...


A me non sembri strana


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se andasse da Man lo lascerei immediatamente.
> E Mattia lo sa.




Uhmmmmmm..conoscendo il modo di pensare,di chi e'del sud...andrebbe cosi'.Mattia attacca Man al muro .ovviamente sotto casa sua.quindi ocio...


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Immaginando, cercavo. Voglio leggerla.



se non ricordo male non era ancora registrato, per questo non la trovi
hai chiesto a lui?
poi mi ricordo che c'è stato anche il colpo di scena che l'amante sembrava avere scritto pure lui, ma era un falso di un n. r., o qualcosa del genere


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Tu*



Spider ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> con qualche offesa in meno... e qualche contenuto in più,
> sarebbe stato tutto più credibile.
> ...


Grazie,tu sei semplicemente patetico.


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> con qualche offesa in meno... e qualche contenuto in più,
> sarebbe stato tutto più credibile.
> ...


Parli tu a me di contenuti ?ma sei demente o cosa?porca puttana,un si tromba tua moglie per un anno intero e tu gli scrivi la letterina"tanto non ti amava"???Bei contenuti i tuoi.La letterina scrivila a babbo natale magari ti fai portare in regalo un pò di amor proprio,anzi lascia stare,magari finisce che si tromba tua moglie pure babbo natale...!Incredibile.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> visto che nell'altro 3d si parla di vendetta...
> 
> come immaginate o se mai avete immaginato la vostra vendetta?
> sono certo che anche i più puri, qualcosa avranno pensato.
> ...


Da questo tuo 3D mi è venuta una domanda da fare, la domanda è questa: chi è stato tradito e parlo dei primi momenti, dalla rivelazione o scoperta fino ai 5 mesi ( ? ) ha mai messo in dubbio l'amore?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da questo tuo 3D mi è venuta una domanda da fare, la domanda è questa: chi è stato tradito e parlo dei primi momenti, dalla rivelazione o scoperta fino ai 5 mesi ( ? ) ha mai messo in dubbio l'amore?


La mia fantasia piu' che vendetta era desiderio di essere compresa. Siccome mi trovo l'ex amante nel posto dove lavoro quasi quotidianamente, che si fa le risatine e i commentini, e questa cosa non aiuta... la mia vendetta sarebbe stata farmi una storia con un collega di lui, e lasciarglielo sotto gli occhi ogni giorno. E' una cazzata ovviamente, non lo farei realmente.

Io l'amore l'ho messo in dubbio eccome!!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io manco a botta fresca me la sono presa con lei. sarò strana io...


e saremo strane in due


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> La mia fantasia piu' che vendetta era desiderio di essere compresa. Siccome mi trovo l'ex amante nel posto dove lavoro quasi quotidianamente, che si fa le risatine e i commentini, e questa cosa non aiuta... la mia vendetta sarebbe stata farmi una storia con un collega di lui, e lasciarglielo sotto gli occhi ogni giorno. E' una cazzata ovviamente, non lo farei realmente.
> 
> Io l'amore l'ho messo in dubbio eccome!!!!


Perchè i suoi commentini non ti scivolano addosso?


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto dura "a botta fresca"?
> Perchè mi sembra che qualcuno la vendetta verso l'altro l'ha covata parecchio





Simy ha detto:


> io manco a botta fresca me la sono presa con lei. sarò strana io...



Dai, ognuno ha i suoi tempi e i suoi modi di reagire, nel mio caso sono rimasti solo pensieri, ma in quei momenti di rabbia erano un modo per farmi stare tranquillo (tranquillo è un parolone).


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e saremo strane in due


:mrgreen:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perchè i suoi commentini non ti scivolano addosso?


Ni. Ora ni. Il tradimento subito un po' mi brucia ancora, perche' davvero ho fatto la figura dell'idiota, anche con lei che si figneva mia "amica"... e sul subito non me la sono presa con lei, anzi avevo tanta comprensione perche' la ritenevo una ragazzina innamorata che non sapeva cosa fare per avere lui. Ha cominciato a darmi fastidio quando anziche' vergognarsi di se' e al massimo ignorarmi, addirittura mi insultava. Io ho sofferto un po' la sindrome del "cornuto", mi vergognavo io... e no, non mi scivolavano anche se avrei voluto, sono fatta cosi' non mi piace l'irrisolto, odioavere conti in sospeso con chiunque e il fatto che lei riaprisse ogni volta la mia ferita mi dava fastidio. E' tanto sbagliato?


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ni. Ora ni. Il tradimento subito un po' mi brucia ancora, perche' davvero ho fatto la figura dell'idiota, anche con lei che si figneva mia "amica"... e sul subito non me la sono presa con lei, anzi avevo tanta comprensione perche' la ritenevo una ragazzina innamorata che non sapeva cosa fare per avere lui. Ha cominciato a darmi fastidio quando anziche' vergognarsi di se' e al massimo ignorarmi, addirittura mi insultava. Io ho sofferto un po' la sindrome del "cornuto", mi vergognavo io... e no, non mi scivolavano anche se avrei voluto, sono fatta cosi' non mi piace l'irrisolto, odioavere conti in sospeso con chiunque e il fatto che lei riaprisse ogni volta la mia ferita mi dava fastidio. E' tanto sbagliato?


So che ora la Simy mi legge e s'incazza.     Ma se l'amante delle mia eventuale moglie/fidanzata si permettesse pure di sfottermi,non tornerebbe a casa sulle sue gambe.

Nemmeno io amo le cose irrisolte.    solo che in un caso del genere le risolverei con una chiave a brugola


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> So che ora la Simy mi legge e s'incazza.     Ma se l'amante delle mia eventuale moglie/fidanzata si permettesse pure di sfottermi,non tornerebbe a casa sulle sue gambe.
> 
> Nemmeno io amo le cose irrisolte.    solo che in un caso del genere le risolverei con una chiave a brugola


Caro Perp,ma io penso che l'amante faccia come il sottoscritto....del cornuto non vorrebbe manco sapere,l'eta'.Niente di niente.Quindi il problema non si pone,credo...................


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Uhmmmmmm..conoscendo il modo di pensare,di chi e'del sud...andrebbe cosi'.Mattia attacca Man al muro .ovviamente sotto casa sua.quindi ocio...


Certo. Essendo napulé il rischio c é.
Ma poi a casa non mi trova.
Con un azione del genere mi scadrebbe talmente tanto che...
lo lascerei.
Punto.
Io voglio stare con un uomo non con mimí mettallurgico.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e saremo strane in due


Quattro.
Con me e farfie.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (17 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Perp,ma io penso che l'amante faccia come il sottoscritto....del cornuto non vorrebbe manco sapere,l'eta'.Niente di niente.Quindi il problema non si pone,credo...................


lothar, nel tuo caso sicuramente funziona cosi', nel mio non era una storia tanto per, la tipa si è facocerizzata e mi odiava... sapeva tante cose di me, ci incrociavamo quasi quotidianamente e lei frequenta ancora alcuni amici in comune


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> lothar, nel tuo caso sicuramente funziona cosi', nel mio non era una storia tanto per, la tipa si è facocerizzata e mi odiava... sapeva tante cose di me, ci incrociavamo quasi quotidianamente e lei frequenta ancora alcuni amici in comune



Una mia cara amica.ha gelato l'amante del marito,ora diventata la compagna cosi'........

''voglio tanto ringraziarti per essertelo preso...sono rinata''.Immagina l'espressione della zoccola ebete.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (17 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica.ha gelato l'amante del marito,ora diventata la compagna cosi'........
> 
> ''voglio tanto ringraziarti per essertelo preso...sono rinata''.Immagina l'espressione della zoccola ebete.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sa un po' di volpe all'uva...


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> So che ora la Simy mi legge e s'incazza.     Ma se l'amante delle mia eventuale moglie/fidanzata si permettesse pure di sfottermi,non tornerebbe a casa sulle sue gambe.
> 
> Nemmeno io amo le cose irrisolte.    solo che in un caso del genere le risolverei con una chiave a brugola


Ma anche in questo caso al limite, la chiave a brugola la uso con lui/lei.
Che ha permesso all amante questo.

Quando la mia facocera si permetteva di fare la fidanzata lasciata e piangente in azienda urlando a tutti che mattia era innamorato di lei e stava con me solo per dovere in quanto io vecchia unhappy  io sono intervenuta con lui.
Solo mesi dopo le ho fatto un discorso di tre parole.
E poi é ritornata ad essere il nulla.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quattro.
> Con me e farfie.


andiamo a cena? Passo a prendere Simy (a Orte, però :mrgreen e arriviamo


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma anche in questo caso al limite, la chiave a brugola la uso con lui/lei.
> Che ha permesso all amante questo.
> 
> Quando la mia facocera si permetteva di fare la fidanzata lasciata e piangente in azienda urlando a tutti che mattia era innamorato di lei e stava con me solo per dovere in quanto io vecchia unhappy  io sono intervenuta con lui.
> ...


sicuramente pure io farei lo stesso con la mia lei.   ma siccome il mio grado di sopportazione dei dementi con l'età è diminuito geometricamente,anche il facocero del caso avrebbe bisogno della sedia a rotelle per un bel periodo


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Ma anche in questo caso al limite, la chiave a brugola la uso con lui/lei.
> Che ha permesso all amante questo.
> 
> *Quando la mia facocera si permetteva di fare la fidanzata lasciata e piangente in azienda urlando a tutti che mattia era innamorato di lei e stava con me solo per dovere in quanto io vecchia unhappy io sono intervenuta con lui.
> ...


ecco, stato per rispondere la stessa cosa. 
cioè l'amante mi piglia per il culo e lui sta zitto e tace? ma io lo lobotomizzo all'istante


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> andiamo a cena? Passo a prendere Simy (a Orte, però :mrgreen e arriviamo


:up::up::up:


----------



## zanna (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma anche in questo caso al limite, la chiave a brugola la uso con lui/lei.
> Che ha permesso all amante questo.
> 
> Quando la mia facocera si permetteva di fare la fidanzata lasciata e piangente in azienda urlando a tutti che mattia era innamorato di lei e stava con me solo per dovere *in quanto io vecchia* unhappy  io sono intervenuta con lui.
> ...


1° neretto mecojoni!!
2° neretto tipo??


----------



## Manon Lescaut (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma anche in questo caso al limite, la chiave a brugola la uso con lui/lei.
> Che ha permesso all amante questo.
> 
> Quando la mia facocera si permetteva di fare la fidanzata lasciata e piangente in azienda urlando a tutti che mattia era innamorato di lei e stava con me solo per dovere in quanto io vecchia unhappy  io sono intervenuta con lui.
> ...


Mi interessa il discorso che le hai fatto, si puo' sapere? Io invece sono sempre stata bloccata. non credo riuscirei piu' ad avere un dialogo con lei, mi farei paura. 
Il mio lui ha permesso questo mettendomi nella situazione, certo, ma poi non risponde del comportamento di lei... che io sappia non si sono piu' visti o sentiti, non mi sarei certo aspettata che la chiamasse per farle la ramanzina...
Anche io sono vecchia secondo la facocera, ho gia' una figlia quindi la mia vita ormai è finita mentre lei se ne fara' altri 10 prima di trovare quello giusto. Sono una stronza, maleducata e sempre triste visto che non le sorrido quando la incrocio. Dovrebbe uccidermi col gas per porre fine alle mie sofferenze. Parole sue eh.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo. Essendo napulé il rischio c é.
> Ma poi a casa non mi trova.
> Con un azione del genere mi scadrebbe talmente tanto che...
> lo lascerei.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quoto
E soprattutto che mi consideri un essere pensante


----------



## Manon Lescaut (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco, stato per rispondere la stessa cosa.
> cioè l'amante mi piglia per il culo e lui sta zitto e tace? ma io lo lobotomizzo all'istante


Beh ma mica lo fa davanti a lui... Dovrei tornare a casa e dire sai che la tua ex amante mi piglia in giro? Fai qualcosa! Uhm no, preferisco non nominarla manco con lui...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (17 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> andiamo a cena? Passo a prendere Simy (a Orte, però :mrgreen e arriviamo


posso unirmi?


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sicuramente pure io farei lo stesso con la mia lei.   ma siccome il mio grado di sopportazione dei dementi con l'età è diminuito geometricamente,anche il facocero del caso avrebbe bisogno della sedia a rotelle per un bel periodo


Ammetto che sarebbe stato divertente darle una corcata di botte da lasciarla in terra ma...
Il mio e il suo atteggiamento ci hanno qualificate.
E ti assicuro che la qualifica con cui lei oraé conosciutavale ben piú di una corcata.

E a me basta.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Febbraio 2014)

Uhm... tanto per sfogarmi, ogni tanto immagino di pigliare le persone che mi fanno del male, mettergli la mano dietro la testa, e spiaccicarli violentemente contro al muro.

Splat! Splat! Splat!

:santarellina:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco, stato per rispondere la stessa cosa.
> cioè l'amante mi piglia per il culo e lui sta zitto e tace? *ma io lo lobotomizzo all'istante*


stai diventando violenta anche tu:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ammetto che sarebbe stato divertente darle una corcata di botte da lasciarla in terra ma...
> *Il mio e il suo atteggiamento ci hanno qualificate.*
> E ti assicuro che la qualifica con cui lei oraé conosciutavale ben piú di una corcata.
> 
> E a me basta.


Ottimo!!


----------



## zanna (17 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm... tanto per sfogarmi, ogni tanto immagino di pigliare le persone che mi fanno del male, mettergli la mano dietro la testa, e spiaccicarli violentemente contro al muro.
> 
> Splat! Splat! Splat!
> 
> :santarellina:


 Orrore!!!!


Meglio una palata di taglio sul filo della schiena ....


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ammetto che sarebbe stato divertente darle una corcata di botte da lasciarla in terra ma...
> Il mio e il suo atteggiamento ci hanno qualificate.
> E ti assicuro che la qualifica con cui lei oraé conosciutavale ben piú di una corcata.
> 
> E a me basta.


ne sono certo.   ma io non credo rinuncerei a togliermi lo sfizio del sentire il criccrac dei suoi malleoli.  sarà il testosterone


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> posso unirmi?


certo, ma dipende da dove sei


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> stai diventando violenta anche tu:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> sa un po' di volpe all'uva...



No..ora gira il mondo e si diverte,era appiattita sul marito,che non bastava fosse marronaio..ma in piu pure toscano.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> 1° neretto mecojoni!!
> 2° neretto tipo??





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Mi interessa il discorso che le hai fatto, si puo' sapere? Io invece sono sempre stata bloccata. non credo riuscirei piu' ad avere un dialogo con lei, mi farei paura.
> Il mio lui ha permesso questo mettendomi nella situazione, certo, ma poi non risponde del comportamento di lei... che io sappia non si sono piu' visti o sentiti, non mi sarei certo aspettata che la chiamasse per farle la ramanzina...
> Anche io sono vecchia secondo la facocera, ho gia' una figlia quindi la mia vita ormai è finita mentre lei se ne fara' altri 10 prima di trovare quello giusto. Sono una stronza, maleducata e sempre triste visto che non le sorrido quando la incrocio. Dovrebbe uccidermi col gas per porre fine alle mie sofferenze. Parole sue eh.


Sinceramente non me lo ricordo nemmeno bene ma le ho detto che se Mattia avesse voluto stare con lei niente glielo impediva.
Che lui era assolutamente libero e che il fatto di continuare a dire che stava con me pur essendo innamoeata di lei era semplicente ridicolo e le ho consigliato di raccattare il suo misero amor proprio e smetterla di piangere. Lo voleva?
Che se li prendesse.
Poi mi soni fatta un profilo facebook e ho invitato a Cena il suo compagno che non sapeva un cazzo e lei.
La cosa era "normale" in quanto ogni tanto in quattro ci vedevamo.
Lui mi ha risposto un "ma volentieri Tebe!!!" e poi il nulla.
Non mi piace sbattermi troppo in certe cose.
E poi certi elementi é facile farli sentire inferiori.
Ho giocato su quello.
Con la rissa, oltre a non essere un mio modo, lei avrebbe avuto piú margine.
Mai vista donna piú aggressiva.

Paura


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ne sono certo.   ma io non credo rinuncerei a togliermi lo sfizio del sentire il criccrac dei suoi malleoli.  sarà il testosterone


Si. Credo sia teststerone e posso capirlo.
Io non ce l ho.
Mi ci vedi fracassare malleoli?
Io tutta cosi delicata e brillantinata...naaaaa


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Testosterone*

... notavo: in effetti i maschi tendono a prendersela con il maschio rivale; le femmine con il loro fedifrago. 
Credo che davvero dipensa dal testosterone, ma aspetto illuminazioni @innominatiche...
In ogni caso, domando ai maschi se è loro capitato di dire perché sentivano di dire alla loro amata:

"sei mia..."

alle femmine se se lo sono sentito dire...
e se l'hanno mai detto...

La voglia di vendetta del tradito mi pare si appunti sull'usurpazione di una proprietà da parte di terzi. Insomma: senso del possesso. Che dite?


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... notavo: in effetti i maschi tendono a prendersela con il maschio rivale; le femmine con il loro fedifrago.
> Credo che davvero dipensa dal testosterone, ma aspetto illuminazioni @innominatiche...
> In ogni caso, domando ai maschi se è loro capitato di dire perché sentivano di dire alla loro amata:
> 
> ...


Mio lo dico sempre aMattia.
lui non me lo dice mai.

Per quanto riguarda i non aventi diritto Man me lo diceva spesso.
Io forse un paio di volte ma sempre riferito al suo pipino e sempre circoscritto al motel.

Ho un testosterone kreti


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

*...eccola qui.*

a Michele

...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar.
 conosci le storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici.
 sai di quella... che si, il marito era proprio speciale ma speciale speciale, 
eppure...! lo so che mi rispetti anche perchè rispettando me, non offendi
lei ed è questo che pensi.
 la coscienza è pulita.
 magari da solo, affacciandoti al terrazzo o guardando il letto sfatto
 lo so che ti è capitato di sorridere.
io non ho mai riso di te, anzi ti ho visto e sentito triste.
 immagino in fondo una grande solitudine che con il tempo si è andata a formare, 
gli amici e le donne, tante... ma poi niente di concreto e le lezioni e gli orari, un
occhio all'orologio e uno alle studentesse che ti passano davanti e tutto quel
tempo libero di pomeriggio con un figlio che ormai non ha più bisogno di te.
 che fare?
 la vita scorre e gli anni sulle spalle cominciano a farsi sentire.
allora provare ancora e non importa un cazzo se sulla vita di un altro. mi ha 
raccontato di te e di come sei bravo, un esperto.
 il sesso stupendo mai fatto prima cosi e poi che durata!
 romantico e porco quanto basta e affettuoso e 
smielato da mulino bianco e poi attenzioni e gesti,
 l'accappatoio caldo dopo il letto e la doccia e parole e parole e parole. 
l'amore anche quello tantissimo come un fiume che scorre,
 e se è vero posso immaginare quanto stai soffrendo.
 eppure non serve se è vero e io gli credo che tu non saresti mai esistito
se non ci fossi stato io.
 eppure non serve se tu o un altro sarebbe stata la 
stessa cosa per lei. 
non era te che cercava ma me in un te. 
sei un assassino.
un assassino di emozioni e di sentimenti.
 sulle nostre emozioni in crisi e confuse hai cercato la tua felicità 
come un cecchino che spara su di una folla, 
impermeabile a un dolore non suo, al dolore di un estraneo.
 eri lucido per capire e solo da te poteva arrivare un altro gesto forse quel gesto che ci 
avrebbe salvato quando ancora potevi.
 le prede erano lì ferite non deve essere stato difficile colpire.
 non credo che lei sia felice ora, come non lo era prima.
 non credo sia felice tu ora come non lo sono io adesso.
 hai strappato pezzi profondi della nostra vita e te ne sei cibato.
 nel sapere della nostra quotidianetà hai cercato una sensazione di appartenenza e di vita,
 non importa se vissuta.
 le visitine sotto casa, le date importanti e gli anniversari e
i compleanni e i ricordi e le emozioni, la carne e il sudore i gemiti e
l'odore.
 vorrei darti il resto, quello che è rimasto, brandelli di vita, quello che
non sai, quello che ancora volevi, per renderti sazio.

una giornata al mare e poi mangiare sul quel ristorante da dove il mare si vede tutto,
si proprio lì quel tavolo va bene perchè c'è il sole che ci riscalda tanto... ancora il
campeggio, montare una tenda e preparare tutto, lei che si occupa del dormire, io
dello spazio cucina, nostro figlio è lì accanto e gioca con un pezzo di legno...
dio come è forte!
 presto andremo in spiaggia, dove il mare è blu e limpido
oppure quella bellissima isola, sulla costa croata e quel vento pesante e
caldissimo che ci accarezzava il viso e scompigliava i capelli, sai era sera e
camminavamo mano nella mano.
 l'amore impacciato fatto in macchina strettissimi e il
freddo che faceva e lei che portava una copertina per scaldarci dopo abbracciati e
un milione di altri ricordi, i progetti e il futuro, le speranze e le
delusioni, quando la vita non và c'ero io c'era lei ed ancora la voglia sempre
di un viaggio insieme a cercare altre isole come se sempre ci fosse di più.

 non sono solo più miei questi ricordi, non sono più suoi e nel darli a te sono
diventati di tutti.
 poi i pensieri scontati e banali, quelli da piazza, da strada o
in metro mentre torni a casa, pensieri e frasi che mai vorresti dire, che
tutti abbiamo e con cui lottiamo e non volerla pensare cosi ma la vita ti dice
che quei pensieri hanno un senso. 
e allora le donne sono tutte puttane,
l'amore vero non esiste, il mondo è più brutto e crudele... anche più di quanto 
pensavi. 
nessuna doccia fredda e non ho aperto gli occhi come stai pensando
tu. ho solo smesso di vedere. 
cosi è stato ed è cosi che doveva essere.

Mario


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar.
> conosci le storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici.
> ...


Togli quel a michele
Che sterminator parte per la tangente.


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Togli quel a michele
> Che sterminator parte per la tangente.



ma chi il lucano????
oh, era lucano...veramente.
pensa te.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Togli quel a michele
> Che sterminator parte per la tangente.


Permettimi ma...chi se ne fotte se qualcuno parte per la tangente.
Cosa deve scrivere. 
Ad hannibal lecter?


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar.
> conosci le storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici.
> ...


Senza parole!


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza parole!



dai,
 sforzati un pò!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
attento alle emorroidi.


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Ok*



Spider ha detto:


> dai,
> sforzati un pò!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> attento alle emorroidi.


Tu sei da T.S.O!


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei da T.S.O!


tutto qui???


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

@Conte @oscuro

... è difficile farmi salire la rabbia, però stavolta ci riuscite, eh... state facendo manovre di deprezzamento. Accomunàti, rendetevi conto! Ragazzine rimproverate in piazza e romani sudici ladroni, tsk tsk...


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> tutto qui???


Si,non è che ti si può spiegare quello che non riusciresti a capire!Ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> @Conte @oscuro
> 
> ... è difficile farmi salire la rabbia, però stavolta ci riuscite, eh... state facendo manovre di deprezzamento. Accomunàti, rendetevi conto! Ragazzine rimproverate in piazza e romani sudici ladroni, tsk tsk...


Non accomunarmi a quel cialtrone!


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,non è che ti si può spiegare quello che non riusciresti a capire!Ma quanti anni hai?


diciamo che non puoi spiegare,
 quello che non sai... neanche dire.
forse è meglio?
io...18 anni a novembre.
p.s. mi vuoi rimorchiare??????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> diciamo che non puoi spiegare,
> quello che non sai... neache dire.
> forse è meglio?
> io...18 anni a novembre.
> p.s. mi vuoi rimorchiare??????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Diciamo che dovresti capire che chi ti ha fatto un torto è tua moglie e non uno sconosciuto,che ha  l'unico demerito di essersi scopato tua moglie.Diciamo che non sai "neache"scrivere oltre a non capire un cazzo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che dovresti capire che chi ti ha fatto un torto è tua moglie e non uno sconosciuto,che l'unico demerito di essersi scopato tua moglie.Diciamo che non sai "neache"scrivere oltre a non capire un cazzo!:mrgreen:


il tuo problema...
è che dovresti rileggerti la domanda iniziale,
lo consiglio sempre,
a quelli come te.
i duri di comprendonio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

forse capiresti, con notevole sforzo,
 che si parla di vendetta o presunta vendetta,
 senza allusioni se sia giusta o sbagliata.
non ci si sta ponendo la domanda se sia giusto oppure no,
 ma semplicemente se è stata fatta e in che termini.

toc, toc....hai capito?????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il tuo problema...
> è che dovresti rileggerti la domanda iniziale,
> lo consiglio sempre,
> a quelli come te.
> ...


Ma che cazzo c'è da capire demente?ma vendetta di cosa?con chi?Sei disagiato o cosa?tua moglie si tromba uno per un anno e tu ti vuoi vendicare o ti vorresti vendicare scrivendo lettere?ma sei serio?ma che vendetta sarebbe poi?Non solo ti ha trombato la moglie,con la tua lettera ci si pulirebbe candidamente il culo!Mamma mia che esecrabile testa di cazzo che sei.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perchè è stata una stronza senza scrupoli...


Mannó. É stata ed é solo inferiore.
Alla fine ha fatto tutto da sola e ha perso tutto.

Peró quando Mattia immediatamente dopo il bubbone mi ha dettoche lei pensava a me e che le dispiaceva...
Ammetto di avere avuto un attimo sa serial killer.
Ma solo un attimo.
Perché subito dopo si é trasdormata in facocera e quindi...
Minchia che brutti diacorsi. Poi non connetto nemmeno...


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'è da capire demente?ma vendetta di cosa?con chi?Sei disagiato o cosa?tua moglie si tromba uno per un anno e tu ti vuoi vendicare o ti vorresti vendicare scrivendo lettere?ma sei serio?ma che vendetta sarebbe poi?Non solo ti ha trombato la moglie,con la tua lettera ci si pulirebbe candidamente il culo!Mamma mia che esecrabile testa di cazzo che sei.



qualcuno ha un calmante????

esci dall'ufficio...prendi una camomilla
 al baretto tuo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il lavoro, stressa!


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Spider ha detto:


> qualcuno ha un calmante????
> 
> esci dall'ufficio...prendi una camomilla
> al baretto tuo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Sto a casa,e mi stressano molto i coglioni come te.Che cazzo d'uomo che sei.Meglio le donne,mille volte!


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'è da capire demente?ma vendetta di cosa?con chi?Sei disagiato o cosa?tua moglie si tromba uno per un anno e tu ti vuoi vendicare o ti vorresti vendicare scrivendo lettere?ma sei serio?ma che vendetta sarebbe poi?Non solo ti ha trombato la moglie,con la tua lettera ci si pulirebbe candidamente il culo!Mamma mia che esecrabile testa di cazzo che sei.


@Oscuro

Mi piace come ti incazzi con Spider. Lo fai con il te stesso che non hai voluto mai essere. Lo fai con un vigore da amico vero. Stai difendendo il te stesso che ha scelto e resta fedele alla scelta con una coerenza che esclude rimpianti. ma ogni tanto un piccolo sospetto ti viene e allora addosso con ferocia e senza sconti. 
Lo dico perché a leggere quella lettera, se la leggi, è evidente che è stata scritta da sé a sé e con la vendetta non c'entra niente.


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto a casa,e mi stressano molto i coglioni come te.Che cazzo d'uomo che sei.Meglio le donne,mille volte!




stai pure a casa,
 e stai a perdere tempo con me...
invece di farti le zaganelle,
 che ti piacciono tanto!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

 le donne, quelle sicuro... ma non gli piacciono
 molto i... microcefali.
e qui hai poco da fare.


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> @Oscuro
> 
> Mi piace come ti incazzi con Spider. Lo fai con il te stesso che non hai voluto mai essere. Lo fai con un vigore da amico vero. Stai difendendo il te stesso che ha scelto e resta fedele alla scelta con una coerenza che esclude rimpianti. ma ogni tanto un piccolo sospetto ti viene e allora addosso con ferocia e senza sconti.
> Lo dico perché a leggere quella lettera, se la leggi, è evidente che è stata scritta da sé a sé e con la vendetta non c'entra niente.


Mi incazzo perchè dovremmo volerci tutti più bene,e non dovremmo permettere a nessuno di mancarci di rispetto.!Anche a costo di restare da soli!NON PARLO PER ME!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi incazzo perchè dovremmo *volerci tutti più bene*,e non dovremmo permettere a nessuno di mancarci di rispetto.!Anche a costo di restare da soli!NON PARLO PER ME!


io ti voglio piu bene


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Ecco*



Spider ha detto:


> stai pure a casa,
> e stai a perdere tempo con me...
> invece di farti le zaganelle,
> che ti piacciono tanto!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Ecco perchè sei stato tradito....!:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi incazzo perchè dovremmo volerci tutti più bene,e non dovremmo permettere a nessuno di mancarci di rispetto.!Anche a costo di restare da soli!NON PARLO PER ME!


ti incazzi,
 perchè sei un otre piena d'orgoglio.

questo si,
 altrimenti avresti capito.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider,

hai scritto quello che sentivi e quello che avrebbe ferito te, fossi stato tu dall'altra parte.

A seconda di come sia questo Michele, o ha sofferto, oppure... non gliene è importato nulla.
Sinceramente, nel caso peggiore potrebbe addirittura averne riso.

Dipende da come è questa persona.

A *me* non fa ridere per nulla, ma come vendetta, non mi pare funzioni perfettamente...

Continuo a pensare che la miglior cosa sia essere felice con tua moglie, e relegare lui a una nullità.


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



Spider ha detto:


> ti incazzi,
> perchè sei un otre piena d'orgoglio.
> 
> questo si,
> altrimenti avresti capito.


No,l'orgoglio e delle persone stupide,il volersi bene,il pretendere rispetto è un'altra cosa.E tu mi fai incazzare perchè sei inerme,spari al bersaglio piccolo perchè non hai il coraggio di sparare al bersaglio grande!Scrivi una lettera,ma scrivila a tua moglie cazzo,vuoi vendetta?capisco,ma ci vuole coraggio.


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti incazzi,
> perchè sei un otre piena d'orgoglio.
> 
> questo si,
> altrimenti avresti capito.



ma ammetterai che quella lettera non è una vendetta...al massimo potrebbe essere un tentativo di fare sentire il tizio in colpa, se proprio vuoi sostenere che l'hai scritta per lui


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spider,
> 
> hai scritto quello che sentivi e quello che avrebbe ferito te, fossi stato tu dall'altra parte.
> 
> ...


ragazzi miei...
non stiamo mica cercando la vendetta perfetta...
io ho solo scritto, come io ho inteso la vendetta, inutile ripete che poteva essere
 inconcludente o poco proficua...vana.
chiedevo solo la sua esplicazione.
terrò a debito consiglio, ciò che mi è stato detto.
ovvio.
preciso però che l'amante di mia moglie era veramente innamorato di lei, 
e che mai avrebbe voluto solo una storia di sesso.
anzi aggiungo che era interessato a tutta la sacra famiglia...
 voleva particolari, foto, ricordi... veniva sotto casa a spiarci, 
pensa te.
per te non è efficace.
bene.
io so solo che dopo questa lettera...è sparito.
questo so.il senso comunque era trasmettergli una responsabiltà, un sendso a quello che era successo, quello e tanto che avevo perso io, ma che anche lui non aveva mai avuto equello in fondo che aveva perso lei.
le scopate non c'entrano nulla.
solo lothar potrebbe pensarla cosi.
ma se amavi... la cosa è un tantino diversa.
poi ovvio che se le scopata e anche di brutto.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma non serve come riscatto.
se ami non ti pulisci il culo con i sentimenti.


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma ammetterai che quella lettera non è una vendetta...al massimo potrebbe essere un tentativo di fare sentire il tizio in colpa, se proprio vuoi sostenere che l'hai scritta per lui


ma perchè la vendetta è
 spaccargli la macchina, 
o bruciare la casa...o fottersi sua moglie???

che per altro non aveva.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la vendetta è farti capire che nonostante tutto ( le scopate)
 non ti ha mai amato.
se è all'amore che tenevi.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non l'ho immaginato, mi sono vendicata su entrambi.
> 
> Tutto successe a settembre del 2010, fui tradita poi lasciata per lei, da Elio.
> Ho avuto la certezza del suo tradimento quando, chiamando una delle sue nuove sim che ho trovato nel suo ufficio, mi ha risposto direttamente lei.
> ...


Principessa io non ti conosco... ma che brutta storia.... ma l'amore?


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*No*

La migliore vendetta?sparire,sono sempre sparito,lasciandomi tutto alle spalle,cambiando vita,sono stato malissimo,ma è stata la migliore vendetta.


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè la vendetta è
> spaccargli la macchina,
> o bruciare la casa...o fottersi sua moglie???
> 
> ...



non è vendetta perchè che tua moglie non lo amasse lo aveva già capito da sè, altrimenti a quest'ora lei sarebbe con lui e non con te
quella lettera ha messo le cose in chiaro, o meglio ha reso cristallino ciò che già era evidente

invece la vendetta è una ritorsione, o anche, peggio, una rappresaglia alla nazi, ovvero per 1 dei miei 10 dei tuoi...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2014)

La più sublime forma di vendetta, è il perdono.


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè la vendetta è
> spaccargli la macchina,
> o bruciare la casa...o fottersi sua moglie???
> 
> ...



poi è chiaro, che se non era innamorato,
come potrebbe essere..
 la mia lettera lascia il tempo che trova,
 è acqua che scorre.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La più sublime forma di vendetta, è il perdono.


apa:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> apa:


Serio sono.


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La più sublime forma di vendetta, è il perdono.


e tu dovresti andare dal macellaio
 a comprarlo a chili!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Serio sono.


la mano ci misi sopra 
bacia la mano


----------



## tullio (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La mia vendetta su di lui invece è stata questa: sebbene lui abbia lasciato B. a giugno 2011, io sono rimasta con F. fino a febbraio 2013.


Ed F. come c'è rimasto?

Quanto alla lettera: incredibile: mi lascia senza parole. Avessi ricevuto una lettera simile mi sarei sentito malissimo. Come vendetta avrebbe funzionato parecchio...


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La più sublime forma di vendetta, è il perdono.



dipende...c'è chi non ha interesse ad essere perdonato, quindi un perdono unilaterale è una perdita di tempo, secondo me, direi in questo caso meglio l'indifferenza
o anche alla Totò, la pernacchia


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La più sublime forma di vendetta, è il perdono.


parole sante


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e tu dovresti andare dal macellaio
> a comprarlo a chili!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cosa ?


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non è vendetta perchè che tua moglie non lo amasse lo aveva già capito da sè, altrimenti a quest'ora lei sarebbe con lui e non con te
> quella lettera ha messo le cose in chiaro, o meglio ha reso cristallino ciò che già era evidente
> 
> invece la vendetta è una ritorsione, o anche, peggio, una rappresaglia alla nazi, ovvero per 1 dei miei 10 dei tuoi...


no assolutamente.
la mia vendetta è fargli capire che al tramonto di un età, aveva 54 anni,
 ricostruirsi una vita è impossibile.

ha tentato ma è stato vano.
si è buttato sull'amore...pensando di recuperare una vita di solitudine.
ha lasciato solo macerie... anche in chi diceva di amare.
a tutto oggi... mia moglie non è felice.
questo si.


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cosa ?


il perdono, ovvio.


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> no assolutamente.
> la mia vendetta è fargli capire che al tramonto di un età, aveva 54 anni,
> ricostruirsi una vita è impossibile.
> 
> ...


Pure?e dagli un calcio in culo,magari capisce...!


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure?e dagli un calcio in culo,magari capisce...!


sempre il solito materiale!!!
 ma non eri quello... da chiusa una porta..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sparisco per sempre!!!


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il perdono, ovvio.


Mai perdonato chi mi ha fatto un torto. Semplicemente, come Oscuro, sparivo. Come se non mi avesse mai conosciuto.


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no assolutamente.
> *la mia vendetta è fargli capire che al tramonto di un età, aveva 54 anni,
> ricostruirsi una vita è impossibile.
> *
> ...



forse non era questo che lui desiderava, come fai a dirlo?
hai espresso dubbi pure prima...comunque a quell'età non userei la parola impossibile, mica ne ha 80!


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*SI*



Spider ha detto:


> sempre il solito materiale!!!
> ma non eri quello... da chiusa una porta..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sparisco per sempre!!!


E certo,hai dentro casa una moglie che ti ha cornificato impunemente per un anno e neanche è felice?a spider e che cazzo....


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la mano ci misi sopra
> bacia la mano


Pensaci bene. Ti viene fatto un torto da qualcuno, grande o piccolo che sia. Si meriterebbe tutta la nostra vendetta. La giusta punizione. E invece tu che fai ? Lo perdoni. 
Automaticamente poni lui in una posizione subordinata alla tua. L'hai perdonato quando invece era giusto che venisse punito, e lui ti sarà per sempre debitore. Ti dovrà per sempre qualcosa.

Io, comunque, non ne sarei capace.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no assolutamente.
> la mia vendetta è fargli capire che al tramonto di un età, aveva 54 anni,
> ricostruirsi una vita è impossibile.
> 
> ...


Spider..ma dove vivi??Io ho amico piu vecchio di me,che ha mollato moglie e figli per un'altra donna.
Con la ex moglie concordo x pieta''e'vero da qdo ti ha lasciata si e'ingrigito''....non le dico,che in realta'ora dimostra 10 anni in meno.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (17 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> dipende...c'è chi non ha interesse ad essere perdonato, quindi un perdono unilaterale è una perdita di tempo, secondo me, direi in questo caso meglio l'indifferenza
> o anche alla Totò, la pernacchia


quoto!


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse non era questo che lui desiderava, come fai a dirlo?
> hai espresso dubbi pure prima...comunque a quell'età non userei la parola impossibile, mica ne ha 80!


infatti parlo per me, cara freee!!!
io ho solo descritto la mia presunta vendetta, ora tutto può essere.
ma se ci ho preso...credo sia stata difficile da digerire.

poi se tu vuoi vai a prendere a schiaffi chi ti pare.
nessuno ti impedisce niente.
tu come ti sei vendicata, tanto per capire?
scommetto che no, tu no... a te non interessa.
vai con un altro 3d.


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Mai perdonato chi mi ha fatto un torto. Semplicemente, come Oscuro, sparivo. Come se non mi avesse mai conosciuto.


Tuba ci avrei scommesso!Noi siamo cresciuti per strada,ci hanno insegnato così....!E quanto avrei voluto tornare indietro...ma non ci sono riuscito.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensaci bene. Ti viene fatto un torto da qualcuno, grande o piccolo che sia. Si meriterebbe tutta la nostra vendetta. La giusta punizione. E invece tu che fai ? Lo perdoni.
> Automaticamente poni lui in una posizione subordinata alla tua. L'hai perdonato quando invece era giusto che venisse punito, e lui ti sarà per sempre debitore. Ti dovrà per sempre qualcosa.
> 
> Io, comunque, non ne sarei capace.


io si, ho sempre perdonato, tradimenti, cose fatte alle spalle, le violenze fisoche, quelle psicologiche (le piu brutte), ma non perche volevo che quella persona mi dovesse qualcosa dopo....perche e' solo perdono, non voglio odiare nessuno ma non ho nemmeno il tempo di stare a capire perche nella vita mi hanno sempre presa a calci in culo, non posso sentire ogni singola campana, non ho tempo ulteriore da dedicare a chi mi ha gia fatto tanto male....
ma nel dubbio appunto perdonom poi decido anche di troncare, ma in tempi come questi non perdoniamo? stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

E' facile parlare di assoluti, e dire che ne vengo tacciato io. Solo che ho rilevato ciò senza vedere assoluti, soltanto vedendo situazioni diverse con pensieri diversi. Mi rivolgo a oscuro e probabilmente a tubarao.Leggere dietro mi siddia.


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti parlo per me, cara freee!!!
> io ho solo descritto la mia presunta vendetta, ora tutto può essere.
> ma se ci ho preso...credo sia stata difficile da digerire.
> 
> ...


ma guarda che mica ti sto criticando, se avevi in animo di scrivere il poema hai fatto bene a farlo, ci mancherebbe, tuttavia dovresti valutare le argomentazioni di chi ti dice che non è una vendetta, tutto qua

io non sono qua in qualità di tradita, bensì di aspirante traditrice mollata prima (una sfigata, insomma:mrgreen, ergo non ho niente da raccontare di recente in proposito, mi spiace!
comunque in generale anche riferito ad altri campi, non ci metto energie nella ricerca di vendette, tuttavia so che se dovesse capitarmi l'occasione senza sforzo alcuno, valuterei il da farsi


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Buongiorno amore
> 
> Se a te ha aiutato perdonare, hai fatto bene.


bella pollastra con le ttette da latte 
mio amor....
no non mi ha aiutata. ha aiutato l altro/a.
quindi mi sono sentita aiutevole (?) anche nel male. di piu non potevo fare.
oggi realzizzo che se non avessi perdonato e quindi let it go, oggi avrei tanta rabbia dentro......
solo questo


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*a clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E' facile parlare di assoluti, e dire che ne vengo tacciato io. Solo che ho rilevato ciò senza vedere assoluti, soltanto vedendo situazioni diverse con pensieri diversi. Mi rivolgo a oscuro e probabilmente a tubarao.Leggere dietro mi siddia.


A clà e sarà che sono stato assolutista,ma quando ti rimane solo l'orgoglio e quello che sei,quando hai un dolore lancinante nell'anima,devi per forza volerti bene e ripartire verso una meta sconosciuta.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io si, ho sempre perdonato, tradimenti, cose fatte alle spalle, le violenze fisoche, quelle psicologiche (le piu brutte), ma non perche volevo che quella persona mi dovesse qualcosa dopo....perche e' solo perdono, non voglio odiare nessuno ma non ho nemmeno il tempo di stare a capire perche nella vita mi hanno sempre presa a calci in culo, non posso sentire ogni singola campana, non ho tempo ulteriore da dedicare a chi mi ha gia fatto tanto male....
> ma nel dubbio appunto perdonom poi decido anche di troncare, ma in tempi come questi non perdoniamo? stiamo scherzando?


Ma non è detto che è una cosa che viene fatta con premeditazione. Con calcolo. Tu (generico non tu Miss Acacia) perdoni credendo di perdonare, ma per me ti stai solo mettendo su un piano più alto rispetto a quello che ti ha fatto un torto, e di conseguenza metti lui su un piano inferiore.
Dico questo partendo da un presupposto però: non credo nel perdono nel senso Cristiano del termine. L'unico capace di porgere l'altra guancia l'hanno messo in croce giusto 2014 anni fa. Il primissimo istinto nell'uomo è sempre quello di restituire il torto subito.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A clà e sarà che sono stato assolutista,ma quando ti rimane solo l'orgoglio e quello che sei,quando hai un dolore lancinante nell'anima,devi per forza volerti bene e ripartire verso una meta sconosciuta.


Non per nulla scrissi una premessa parlando di assolutismo. altrimenti avrei scritto "leggo" assolutismo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*a cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non per nulla scrissi una premessa parlando di assolutismo. altrimenti avrei scritto "leggo" assolutismo.


E cazzo preò quanto è bello camminare a testa alta.....


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non è detto che è una cosa che viene fatta con premeditazione. Con calcolo. Tu (generico non tu Miss Acacia) perdoni credendo di perdonare, ma per me ti stai solo mettendo su un piano più alto rispetto a quello che ti ha fatto un torto, e di conseguenza metti lui su un piano inferiore.
> Disco questo partendo da un presupposto però: non credo nel perdono nel senso Cristiano del termine. L'unico capace di porgere l'altra guancia l'hanno messo in croce giusto 2014 anni fa. Il primissimo istinto nell'uomo è sempre quello di restituire il torto subito.



Quoto, ma anche ti darei tanti di quei calci in culo. e lo so io il perchè. 

Sto scherzando, e mi riferisco a quella volta che ti scrissi: che ero sicuro che saremmo arrivati a capirci se.... ecc ecc.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzo preò quanto è bello camminare a testa alta.....



staciolla! ....aggiungerei.:up:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non è detto che è una cosa che viene fatta con premeditazione. Con calcolo. Tu (generico non tu Miss Acacia) perdoni credendo di perdonare, ma per me ti stai solo mettendo su un piano più alto rispetto a quello che ti ha fatto un torto, e di conseguenza metti lui su un piano inferiore.
> Disco questo partendo da un presupposto però: non credo nel perdono nel senso Cristiano del termine. L'unico capace di porgere l'altra guancia l'hanno messo in croce giusto 2014 anni fa. Il primissimo istinto nell'uomo è sempre quello di restituire il torto subito.


ma dipende come perdoni. io (generico, miss acacia ) perdono ma non do nemmeno il tempo di far sentire quella persona su un piano inferiore...perche a parte mia madre, ho sempre troncato poi con tutti. il perdono mi serve oggi perche se penso a quelle persone non provo piu rabbia. debtro di me le ho perdonate tuba. posso anche non averglielo comunicato. che all altro serve il mio perdono per pulirsi la coscienza e' secondario.
in primis perdono sempre prima me stessa per aver permesso all altro di feririmi, epoi, dentro di me, nel mio intimo cuore rosso fuoco, perdono anche l altro....
non crdo nel perdono cristiano, in nessun perdono con l aggettivo dopo.
credo nel capirsi, scusarsi, imparare dai proprio errori, nell umilta di ammetterli e cercare di rimediare.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto, ma anche ti darei tanti di quei calci in culo. e lo so io il perchè.
> 
> Sto scherzando, e mi riferisco a quella volta che ti scrissi: che ero sicuro che saremmo arrivati a capirci se.... ecc ecc.


E che ti dissi io ? Che se mo che vengo a Palermo a Maggio non ti fai vedere manco per una birretta ti vengo a cercare casa per casa, a costo di farmi tutta Palermo


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> staciolla! ....aggiungerei.:up:



mo vedi che ti fa la battuta.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma dipende come perdoni. io (generico, miss acacia ) perdono ma non do nemmeno il tempo di far sentire quella persona su un piano inferiore...perche a parte mia madre, *ho sempre troncato poi con tutti. il perdono mi serve oggi perche se penso a quelle persone non provo piu rabbia. debtro di me le ho perdonate tuba. *posso anche non averglielo comunicato. che all altro serve il mio perdono per pulirsi la coscienza e' secondario.
> in primis perdono sempre prima me stessa per aver permesso all altro di feririmi, epoi, dentro di me, nel mio intimo cuore rosso fuoco, perdono anche l altro....
> non crdo nel perdono cristiano, in nessun perdono con l aggettivo dopo.
> credo nel capirsi, scusarsi, imparare dai proprio errori, nell umilta di ammetterli e cercare di rimediare.


Quello però non è perdono. E' più: tu per la tua strada e io per la mia ed è meglio che non t'incroci più sulla mia perchè potrebbero non funzionarmi i freni


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E che ti dissi io ? Che se mo che vengo a Palermo a Maggio non ti fai vedere manco per una birretta ti vengo a cercare casa per casa, a costo di farmi tutta Palermo



stigghiola e canne saranno d'obbligo! 

Al rientro, nel forum, non ti riconosceranno più. :rofl:

PS. non d pesca, la canna.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Febbraio 2014)

A me non danno fastidio i rossi.

Solo, qualche volta è chiaro che è il rubinatore pazzo, e chissenefrega.

Qualche volta è chiaro che c'è un motivo dietro, che sia buono o cattivo, e va benissimo. Ci penso, e me la sistemo tra me e me.

Quando non riesco a capire se è il rubinatore pazzo, o una critica, o qualcuno che non ha capito cosa volevo dire, mi rimane il dubbio.

Vabbè, continuo a far girare i miei programmi.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello però non è perdono. E' più: tu per la tua strada e io per la mia ed è meglio che non t'incroci più sulla mia perchè potrebbero non funzionarmi i freni


non ho capito. quindi al perdono deve necessariamente susseguire una frequentazione se no non e' perdono?
per me il perdono e' intimo. sei tu che mi hai fatto male da morire. sono io che ce l ho con te, non viceversa (a meno che tu non mi abbia fatto male per vendetta, ma.......)
sono io che devo perdonare te. che io lo faccia per me, per te, cosi o cola', son cose mie....tu ti becchi il "perdonato" se vuoi, se no manco quello. ma a prescindere Tuba....
io non penso e non credo al perdono condizionato.
se c'e' condizione allora non e' perdono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me non danno fastidio i rossi.
> 
> Solo, qualche volta è chiaro che è il rubinatore pazzo, e chissenefrega.
> 
> ...


perdonalo, chiunque sia.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perdonalo, chiunque sia.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ed F. come c'è rimasto?
> 
> Quanto alla lettera: incredibile: mi lascia senza parole. Avessi ricevuto una lettera simile mi sarei sentito malissimo. Come vendetta avrebbe funzionato parecchio...


Pure con me avrebbe funzionato parecchio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen:
io poi 
la penso come J.F.Kennedy: Perdono i miei nemici, ma non dimentico mai i loro nomi.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no assolutamente.
> la mia vendetta è fargli capire che al tramonto di un età, aveva 54 anni,
> ricostruirsi una vita è impossibile.
> 
> ...


Perché tua moglie non é felice?
Cosa C entra lui?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Perché tua moglie non é felice?*
> Cosa C entra lui?


Bella domanda.


----------



## Diletta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perché tua moglie non é felice?
> Cosa C entra lui?





...ma scusa, come diavolo fa ad essere felice con quello che ha fatto?
Quel matrimonio è finito nel fango e non ne uscirà mai completamente pulito.
Guardiamo la realtà delle cose e guardiamole in faccia per una volta.
Altrimenti è proprio tutta una barzelletta, peccato che non lo sia.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma scusa, come diavolo fa ad essere felice con quello che ha fatto?
> Quel matrimonio è finito nel fango e non ne uscirà mai completamente pulito.
> Guardiamo la realtà delle cose e guardiamole in faccia per una volta.
> Altrimenti è proprio tutta una barzelletta, peccato che non lo sia.



:smile: Non è detto che sia così, e nemmeno è detto che la risposta di spider sia vera, può eventualmente "credere" sia vera. potrebbe soltanto la moglie rispondere dando le motivazioni, quindi possiamo presumere e affidarci a quello che spider crede. 

Dilettuzza un tradimento non necessariamente vuol dire non amare, un tradimento, anzi il rimanere assieme ( o magari dopo lasciarsi, o lasciarsi e stop)  dopo un tradimento è un conoscersi la dove la profondità di entrambi esce davvero fuori, e non è detto che venga o percepita o esternata nella sua interezza all'altro/a.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma scusa, come diavolo fa ad essere felice con quello che ha fatto?
> Quel matrimonio è finito nel fango e non ne uscirà mai completamente pulito.
> Guardiamo la realtà delle cose e guardiamole in faccia per una volta.
> Altrimenti è proprio tutta una barzelletta, peccato che non lo sia.


Non sono d accordo Diletta.
Il fango ok e tutto il repertorio ma poi si devono chiudere porte e andare avanti.
Se Mattia non fosse felice perché i rimorsi lo ammazzano...beh. lo avrei lasciato.
 Se la moglie di spider non è felice per i rimorsi...è una gran brutta cosa.
Perché fa espiare colpe a chi non le ha.
Bella "merda" di persona. 
Ma non credo sia questo il caso


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo Diletta.
> Il fango ok e tutto il repertorio ma poi si devono chiudere porte e andare avanti.
> Se Mattia non fosse felice perché i rimorsi lo ammazzano...beh. lo avrei lasciato.
> Se la moglie di spider non è felice per i rimorsi...è una gran brutta cosa.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo Diletta.
> Il fango ok e tutto il repertorio ma poi si devono chiudere porte e andare avanti.
> Se Mattia non fosse felice perché i rimorsi lo ammazzano...beh. lo avrei lasciato.
> Se la moglie di spider non è felice per i rimorsi...è una gran brutta cosa.
> ...


io non ho capito te invece...
scusa...allora....se io ti tradissi, tu potresti pure perdonarmi, capirmi, giustificarmi e dirmi: ehy, e' tutto apposto.....dal momento che e' passato, e' passato....(perche se restiamo ancorati al passato giustamente non possiamo andare avanti)
ma io potrei anche non perdonare me stessa e stare malissimo perche so di averti ferita in qualch modo anche se tu mi hai perdonato.
questo mi renderebbe una eprsona di merda?


----------



## zanna (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo Diletta.
> Il fango ok e tutto il repertorio ma poi si devono chiudere porte e andare avanti.
> Se Mattia non fosse felice perché i rimorsi lo ammazzano...beh. lo avrei lasciato.
> Se la moglie di spider non è felice per i rimorsi...è una gran brutta cosa.
> ...


Tutto stà a vedere se siano i rimorsi a "tediarla" e non ...


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perché tua moglie non é felice?
> Cosa C entra lui?


non so, è una sensazione.
una volta mi disse che era contenta che lui non aveva famiglia
 almeno era solo una, quella distrutta.

in fondo se sei una romantica, tradendo tradisci te e la tua idea dell'amore.
puoi ricostruire anche velocemente, ma certo non ci devi pensare mai.
devi continuamente scacciare i pensieri.


----------



## zanna (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non so, è una sensazione.
> una volta mi disse che era contenta che lui non aveva famiglia
> almeno era solo una, quella distrutta.
> 
> ...


Mi potresti togliere una curiosità ... se vuoi naturalmente? Ma quando sarebbe successo ... più o meno!!


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi potresti togliere una curiosità ... se vuoi naturalmente? Ma quando sarebbe successo ... più o meno!!


2010...
la scoperta nel 2011.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non ho capito te invece...
> scusa...allora....se io ti tradissi, tu potresti pure perdonarmi, capirmi, giustificarmi e dirmi: ehy, e' tutto apposto.....dal momento che e' passato, e' passato....(perche se restiamo ancorati al passato giustamente non possiamo andare avanti)
> ma io potrei anche non perdonare me stessa e stare malissimo perche so di averti ferita in qualch modo anche se tu mi hai perdonato.
> questo mi renderebbe una eprsona di merda?


Se il tuo star male si ripercuote su di me che ho lasciato tutto alle spalle direi che non sei la persona giusta per stare con me.
E comunque il merda era virgolettato.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se il tuo star male si ripercuote su di me che ho lasciato tutto alle spalle direi che non sei la persona giusta per stare con me.
> E comunque il merda era virgolettato.


si vabbe non e'; che ho preso il tuo merda per merda.....
boh, non mi torna quello che dici....mi sembra una forzatura allo stare bene.....
anzi e' spiazzante....
non che sia sbagliato, e' il tuo modo di vedere e percepire la cosa... 
a me stupirebbe uno che, facendosi bastare il mio perdono, ammazzarebbe li la cosa....
vuol dire che stavi male solo per paura di perdermi allora, non perche hai capito di aver fatto una stronzata sovrumana,..
poi dovete perdonarmi ma io della storia di spider non so nulla.....


----------



## zanna (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> 2010...
> la scoperta nel 2011.


2011 che anno del caxxo lavorativamente e non solo :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non so, è una sensazione.
> una volta mi disse che era contenta che lui non aveva famiglia
> almeno era solo una, quella distrutta.
> 
> ...


La dico fuori dai denti.
Io mi senirei tradita due volte.
Non ce la potrei fare a stare con una persona che combatte a vita con i sensi di colpa.
Mi sentirei come se non fossi importante.
come se lei o lui e sti cazzi du sensi di colpa siano piú del amore.
Ecco.
Non mi sentirei amata.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

Il perdono, quello vero costa un enorme fatica. E solo nel tempo e con un dolore sordo dentro si può perdonare e soprattutto non c'è perdono se non c'è assunzione di colpa, cioè se c'è oblio. Il tradimento perdonato è un tradimento che continua a essere lì, bello solido, presente a entrambi. 

I romantici che tradiscono tradiscono se stessi, fanno a pezzi il sogno che era divenuto realtà. Non si perdonano di esser stati in paradiso e aver preferito una passeggiata nella melma... smettono di essere puri come credevano, ma non perché hanno mancato all'altro, ma perché hanno mancato al loro stesso sogno.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si vabbe non e'; che ho preso il tuo merda per merda.....
> boh, non mi torna quello che dici....mi sembra una forzatura allo stare bene.....
> anzi e' spiazzante....
> non che sia sbagliato, e' il tuo modo di vedere e percepire la cosa...
> ...


Quindi uno deve avere i sensi di cokpa per eoni e farmeli sorbire?
Mamma mia.
No grazie.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi uno deve avere i sensi di cokpa per eoni e farmeli sorbire?
> Mamma mia.
> No grazie.


ma certo che no.....
nemmeno io reggerei i sensi di colpa a vita, ne miei ne suoi, ma dal momento in cui azzeriamo tutto, dopo il tuo tradimento, se e' vero che e; come ripartire da zero, e io ti perdono perche ti amo ti capisco e voglio stare con te, allora ti aiuto anche ad uscire da sta cosa....poi sarai tu a dirmi: guarda non ce l faccio piu, basta.
ma io se posso cerco di levarteli sti sensi di colpa....cerco di alleviarti il dolore...non e' anche amore questo?
o e' la solita sindrome da crocerossina........????


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

@miss

il tuo non è un perdono, è non voler uscire dal paradiso che hai in testa. E' una forma di negazione per il terrore di perdere qualcuno.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si vabbe non e'; che ho preso il tuo merda per merda.....
> boh, non mi torna quello che dici....mi sembra una forzatura allo stare bene.....
> anzi e' spiazzante....
> non che sia sbagliato, e' il tuo modo di vedere e percepire la cosa...
> ...


Nessuna forzatura.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Il perdono, quello vero costa un enorme fatica.* E solo nel tempo e con un dolore sordo dentro si può perdonare e soprattutto non c'è perdono se non c'è assunzione di colpa, cioè se c'è oblio. Il tradimento perdonato è un tradimento che continua a essere lì, bello solido, presente a entrambi.
> 
> I romantici che tradiscono tradiscono se stessi, fanno a pezzi il sogno che era divenuto realtà. Non si perdonano di esser stati in paradiso e aver preferito una passeggiata nella melma... smettono di essere puri come credevano, ma non perché hanno mancato all'altro, ma perché hanno mancato al loro stesso sogno.


:up:
Il perdono in generale è un percorso, e ci si perde spesso prima di capire se e dove imboccare quella via. Peraltro rabbia, delusione e risentimento - del tutto legittimi - contribuiscono non poco a rendere impervio il cammino. 
Ma se si hanno la forza e la fortuna di superare i primi momenti, i più duri, e se si trova la lucidità, ex post in genere, di porsi nei panni di chi ci ha ferito e tentare di comprenderne le motivazioni, e soprattutto se ci si rende conto con convinzione che l'humanitas è fallace e imperfetta e quindi ci sta tutto che qualcuno ci faccia un torto anche grande; be' allora in tal caso il perdono secondo me è anche liberazione, conquista di serenità per chi ha perdonato.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma certo che no.....
> nemmeno io reggerei i sensi di colpa a vita, ne miei ne suoi, ma dal momento in cui azzeriamo tutto, dopo il tuo tradimento, se e' vero che e; come ripartire da zero, e io ti perdono perche ti amo ti capisco e voglio stare con te, allora ti aiuto anche ad uscire da sta cosa....poi sarai tu a dirmi: guarda non ce l faccio piu, basta.
> ma io se posso cerco di levarteli sti sensi di colpa....cerco di alleviarti il dolore...non e' anche amore questo?
> o e' la solita sindrome da crocerossina........????


Ma certo ok. Un minimo di tolletanza ce o ho pure io ma se dopo due. Tre anni sei ancora li con i sensi di colpa.
Mollami.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma certo ok. Un minimo di tolletanza ce o ho pure io ma se dopo due. Tre anni sei ancora li con i sensi di colpa.
> Mollami.



no scusa, non avevo capito io....
2 3 anni no, sarebbe troppo....i disagi penso siano anche latri in quel caso


----------



## zanna (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @miss
> 
> il tuo non è un perdono, è non voler uscire dal paradiso che hai in testa. E' una forma di negazione per il terrore di perdere qualcuno.


Aggiungerei pure che in particolari casi e per particolari soggetti "sti sensi di colpa" tanto sbandierati nemmeno esistono ... il loro malessere è dovuto, alle volte, alla rottura del giocattolino di cui noi si è stati "inconsapevolmente o incautamente" artefici ... e che magari non ci fossero, che so, figli di mezzo si riterrebbero liberi di fare ciò che non hanno fatto quando sarebbe stato più facile farlo ...


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no scusa, non avevo capito io....
> 2 3 anni no, sarebbe troppo....i disagi penso siano anche latri in quel caso


ma quali sensi di colpa o simili.
ho solo detto che certo non 
ripensa felicemente a quel periodo...
come in fondo io.
possiamo parlare di tutto, ma c'è una zona d'ombra,
 che ci ha reso uno per un verso uno per un altro, 
sensibili e  se vogliamo,
tristi.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quali sensi di colpa o simili.
> ho solo detto che certo non
> ripensa felicemente a quel periodo...
> come in fondo io.
> ...


scusa spider ma non mi riferivo nello specifico a te...
come ho scritto io manco la so la tua storia....ma vorrei leggerla


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma certo ok. Un minimo di tolletanza ce o ho pure io ma se dopo due. Tre anni sei ancora li con i sensi di colpa.
> Mollami.



Cara Tebe,noi...lo posso dire perche'siamo identici,facciamo presto a scrivere così.Tu andavi con man al mattino e alla sera con Mattia,io con A al mattino e con moglie alla sera.Problemi zero,scrupoli nessuno..


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Permettimi ma...chi se ne fotte se qualcuno parte per la tangente.
> Cosa deve scrivere.
> Ad hannibal lecter?


A te Marozio Troiandro
che l'altrui moglie ciulasti...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider vendetta saria.
Uno mi ciulo la migliore amica di mia moglie.
Due ciulo la moglie di quello con cui mia moglie ha ciulato.

Nella lettera dovevi scrivere
Occhio amico
sto per ciularti la moglie.

E lei mi ha già detto che ci sta dopo che ha scoperto gli altarini di suo marito.

In fondo non è vendetta
ma consolazione reciproca.

Dobbiamo sfogare nella lussuria
tutto il dolore che ci avete arrecato.

At salut.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Tebe,noi...lo posso dire perche'siamo identici,facciamo presto a scrivere così.Tu andavi con man al mattino e alla sera con Mattia,io con A al mattino e con moglie alla sera.Problemi zero,scrupoli nessuno..


No lothar. Non siamo identici. Tu sei nettamente superiore.
Un vero seriale.
Io in confronto a te sono solo la sciacquetta delle traditrici.
:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No lothar. Non siamo identici. Tu sei nettamente superiore.
> Un vero seriale.
> Io in confronto a te sono solo la sciacquetta delle traditrici.
> :unhappy:




Macche'..........tu sei la regina delle cornu...copie:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Macche'..........tu sei la regina delle cornu...copie:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl:

Ti ringrazio per la stima ma forse una volta.
Da quando ho rotto il patto di fedeltà, e ormai sono...quattro anni? Boh...non mi ricordo manco l anno del tradimento...comunque. 
Da quattro anni traditrice e...solo con Man.
:unhappy:






Lothar.
Scopami.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No lothar. Non siamo identici. Tu sei nettamente superiore.
> Un vero seriale.
> Io in confronto a te sono solo *la sciacquetta delle traditrici*.
> :unhappy:


che non risponde agli MP, tra l'altro:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A te Marozio Troiandro
> che l'altrui moglie ciulasti...


Zitto tu che sei solo un rimproveratore di ragazze.






:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che non risponde agli MP, tra l'altro:incazzato:


Sono con il cell...non mi ha dato nessun avviso!ora vado.
Anche ila mia posta é sciacquettara.






Che caratteraccio ti é venuto.
Anche tu una ripassatina da lothar?

Io si. Per amicizia mi bomba visto che non trovo un cazzo di nessuno che mi bombi.


----------



## b2b (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono con il cell...non mi ha dato nessun avviso!ora vado.
> 
> 
> Io si. Per amicizia mi bomba visto che non trovo un cazzo di nessuno che mi bombi.


Sicura?


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :up:
> Il perdono in generale è un percorso, e ci si perde spesso prima di capire se e dove imboccare quella via. Peraltro rabbia, delusione e risentimento - del tutto legittimi - contribuiscono non poco a rendere impervio il cammino.
> Ma se si hanno la forza e la fortuna di superare i primi momenti, i più duri, e se si trova la lucidità, ex post in genere, di porsi nei panni di chi ci ha ferito e tentare di comprenderne le motivazioni, e soprattutto se ci si rende conto con convinzione che l'humanitas è fallace e imperfetta e quindi ci sta tutto che qualcuno ci faccia un torto anche grande; be' allora in tal caso il perdono secondo me è anche liberazione, conquista di serenità per chi ha perdonato.


Quotissimo. Infatti la tristezza di Spider e sua moglie non la leggo se non come delusione per non essere stati all'altezza del paradiso che avevano. E forse un rimpianto inconsolabile... forse...


----------



## Alessandra (17 Febbraio 2014)

*


oscuro ha detto:



			La migliore vendetta?sparire,sono sempre sparito,lasciandomi tutto alle spalle,cambiando vita,sono stato malissimo,ma è stata la migliore vendetta.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*
idem!!!

sempre fatto cosi'!


----------



## disincantata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> idem!!!
> 
> sempre fatto cosi'!



Questo è facile se non ci sono di mezzo figli, altrimenti sparire del tutto è difficile.

Non parliamo di chi viene tradito e non ha un lavoro e pure figli, caos.


----------



## nicola (17 Febbraio 2014)

...ho solo ( a caldo ),pensato di far pervenire alla moglie (mia amica che non frequentiamo più ), il libro che ho scoperto lui le aveva regalato con un appunto sull accaduto. Il libro ( Ho voglia di te...penoso) ce l ho ancora qui con me, non si sa mai un giorno io non stia più con lei, potrebbe tornarmi utile.


----------



## Zod (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> visto che nell'altro 3d si parla di vendetta...
> 
> come immaginate o se mai avete immaginato la vostra vendetta?
> sono certo che anche i più puri, qualcosa avranno pensato.
> ...


Ma che bella domanda, te l'ha ispirata il messaggino di un Bacio Perugina? La vendetta la immagino su chi mi ha tradito, ovvero la partner. L'amante può farmi schifo al massimo. Ma dipende dal contesto. Un conto è tradire a venti anni, un conto a quaranta con figli in ballo, un conto con una persona di cui frequenti anche famiglia con figli, un conto con un single incontrato per caso. Io comunque mi sono vendicato solo sulla partner, anche se nella rabbia del momento non ho calibrato bene e poi mi sono anche pentito. L'altro, su richiesta della fedifrega, non l'ho sputtanato davanti la moglie.

Spider stai sereno...


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> ....omissis.... Io comunque mi sono vendicato solo sulla partner, anche se nella rabbia del momento non ho calibrato bene e poi mi sono anche pentito. L'altro, su richiesta della fedifrega, non l'ho sputtanato davanti la moglie.
> 
> Spider stai sereno...


....scrivi sul forum da Regina Coeli ?
Lei dov é?





Paura fifissima


----------



## Zod (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io sono contraria al perdono.
> 
> Un traditore, anche se amato, va ripagato della stessa moneta.
> 
> Solo così capisce davvero quello che ha combinato e avrà buoni motivi per non rifarlo mai più.


Devi essere molto giovane.


----------



## Zod (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....scrivi sul forum da Regina Coeli ?
> Lei dov é?
> 
> 
> ...


Solo quando non sono sotto il regime del 41bis, per questo scrivo poco


----------



## Zod (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, ho 30 anni.


Non ha senso ripagare con la stessa moneta, a meno che non sia stato un tradimento occasionale. Diversamente devi premeditare la vendetta, organizzarla, mettere in mezzo una terza persona che non c'entra niente se non come strumento della tua vendetta. E alla fine? Cosa hai ottenuto? Una ricarica di autostima? Se ti tradisce e non ci sono figli in mezzo sfankulalo, è sempre la migliore risposta.


----------



## Zod (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Trovo triste restare con una persona solo perchè ci sono figli.
> Se non sfanculo chi mi ha tradito è perchè lo amo. Ma allo stesso tempo AMO anche me stessa e voglio che capisca che non deve più fare una cosa del genere, facendogliela provare sulla sua pelle.
> 
> Io mi sono vendicata e allo stesso tempo, con il terzo, sono anche stata bene.
> ...


Personalmente, nel ruolo di traditore, se scoperto fossi solo ripagato con la stessa moneta, ne sarei contento. Ma nel ruolo di tradito non posso accettare di rinnegare le mie idee. La fedeltà non dovrebbe essere un accordo, ma un modo di essere.


----------



## marietto (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il perdono, quello vero costa un enorme fatica. E solo nel tempo e con un dolore sordo dentro si può perdonare e soprattutto non c'è perdono se non c'è assunzione di colpa, cioè se c'è oblio. Il tradimento perdonato è un tradimento che continua a essere lì, bello solido, presente a entrambi.
> 
> *I romantici che tradiscono tradiscono se stessi, fanno a pezzi il sogno che era divenuto realtà. Non si perdonano di esser stati in paradiso e aver preferito una passeggiata nella melma... smettono di essere puri come credevano, ma non perché hanno mancato all'altro, ma perché hanno mancato al loro stesso sogno*.


Quotissimo. Se potessi ti smeralderei...
I sensi di colpa verso il partner, la famiglia e il matrimonio si attenuano con il tempo e man mano che la riconciliazione mostra di funzionare e di essere in grado di superare l'evento e continuare il cammino.
Quello che non passa mai (almeno a me) è il rimpianto per quanto descritto nel neretto.
Comunque è una situazione personale che, diversamente dai sensi di colpa di cui sopra, non viene "rovesciata" sul rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Innominata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar.
> conosci le storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici.
> ...


Ecco la lettera! Molto spideriana. Quel sarcasmo, quella dolcezza, quella spietatezza che comunque la pietà la conosce. Non risparmi niente ne' a lui ne' a te! Ti ferisci bene, ma lo ferisci. Gli fai anche un dono, un permesso a tempo, quello di fargli visitare, tu, da padrone di casa, i vostri ricordi e brani di quotidianità, con quella dimensione e quel brivido che, tu sai e lui sa, non ha mai potuto ne' mai potrà vivere naturalmente lungo le ore e le stagioni. Te li riprendi, poi, dopo averli mostrati, e con questo acquisti per sempre un potere su di lui, la vibrazione quasi ti squassa, ma lo fai non staccandogli mai gli occhi dagli occhi. Lo ustioni con un tono che quasi blandisce. Continui a versargli miele e fiele sull'ustione, sono sicura che a un certo punto non ne poteva più...nessuna concessione ne' a lui ne' a te, impossibile per lui combattere. 
A me non avrebbe fatto ridere questa lettera, mi avrebbe dato voglia di viaggiare  con il mantello dell'invisibilità addosso. Ha ragione Tebe, struggente, e implacabile aggiungerei io, forse sento però implacabilità non solo verso di lui.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

Grazie @marietto ...

Di questo discorso sulla vendetta mi sfugge qualcosa.
La domanda è che senso ha per un tradito andarsi a cercare qualcuno per vendicarsi del tradimento di un altro?

Mi spiego: se vengo tradita davvero, lo sono nel momento in cui l'altro non mette più me al centro della sua vita, non trova più in me la gioia dello stare insieme, del condividere; lo fa perché veramente si dimentica totalmente della mia persona, della mia esistenza.
Se è questo lo stato d'animo di un vero traditore (cioè non un seriale, non una sex machine, non un diversamente fedele, ecc.), tradire a propria volta credendo di vendicarsi è una scemenza di proporzioni colossali.
Lo è perché all'altro gli fa proprio effetto zero, visto che se ne frega persino che tu esista in quel momento; se invece gli fa un qualche effetto, pensate che sia qualcosa che ha a che fare con l'amore deluso? E' ridicolo. L'effetto che gli può fare semmai è "toh, mi sta scappando. Posso perderla? " e lì si comincia a fare dei calcoli, calcoli di convenienza, che mica c'entrano qualcosa con l'amore... 
Che effetto deve fare. Tipo sveglia? Svegliaaaaa, guarda che me ne posso andare! E' questo? E' un esercizio di potere? 
Dire a se stessi: anche io posso! Ah, che bello. Prima non lo sapevi che potevi, volendo? Cosa fai? Approfitti delle corna per darti una botta di autostima come predatore? Ridicolo.

Io credo insomma che vendicarsi delle corna con altrettante corna sia una faccenda che non ha niente a che fare con colui al quale si vuole trasmettere un messaggio e nemmeno con la coppia, ma con chi lo fa. 
Lo dico, perché cercarsi un amante, per quanto breve possa essere la ricerca, non è come infliggere una coltellata al traditore. Richiede tempo, almeno un po'. Dice bene il detto: la vendetta è un piatto che si consuma freddo.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ehm... sì...
> allora: cose in grande... tipo: bombe...


Uao...ma che simpatica sorpresa...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quella lettera era struggente e bellissima.


Era una stronzata cosmica invece...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar.
> conosci le storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici.
> ...


Ecchellala'....:mrgreen:

O madonna, ma sei proprio svalvolato...:mrgreen:

anziche' distruggertela pure dalla capoccia, la ricicci pure?....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ecco la lettera! Molto spideriana. Quel sarcasmo, quella dolcezza, quella spietatezza che comunque la pietà la conosce. Non risparmi niente ne' a lui ne' a te! Ti ferisci bene, ma lo ferisci. Gli fai anche un dono, un permesso a tempo, quello di fargli visitare, tu, da padrone di casa, i vostri ricordi e brani di quotidianità, con quella dimensione e quel brivido che, tu sai e lui sa, non ha mai potuto ne' mai potrà vivere naturalmente lungo le ore e le stagioni. Te li riprendi, poi, dopo averli mostrati, e con questo acquisti per sempre un potere su di lui, la vibrazione quasi ti squassa, ma lo fai non staccandogli mai gli occhi dagli occhi. Lo ustioni con un tono che quasi blandisce. Continui a versargli miele e fiele sull'ustione, sono sicura che a un certo punto non ne poteva più...nessuna concessione ne' a lui ne' a te, impossibile per lui combattere.
> A me non avrebbe fatto ridere questa lettera, mi avrebbe dato voglia di viaggiare  con il mantello dell'invisibilità addosso. Ha ragione Tebe, struggente, e implacabile aggiungerei io, forse sento però implacabilità non solo verso di lui.


Ma tu poi nun sai i retroscena de sta lettera, neh?....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

Spider nun ce stava ancora, ma qua ce stava un certo Michele che c'aveva er problema der priaprismo...porello...roba de Viagra?...boh...nun se sapra' mai...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

beh pe' fatti che mo' nun te sto' a spiega', se ne va...dopo un tot arriva na' bella sera Spider co' sta lettera a sto cazzo de Michele ed io me so' divertito....to' ricordi Spi'?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

sto ancora a ride...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a Michele
> 
> ...spero proprio di non essere diventato il tuo aneddoto da bar.
> conosci le storielle di fine giornata, cosi tanto per dire, con un pò di amici.
> ...


Se prima aveva dei dubbi e non capiva perché lei lo preferisse a te, dopo questa lettera ha tutto molto più chiaro e di certo non si sente più minimamente responsabile del fatto che lei gli sia caduta tra le braccia. Se non era lui sarebbe stato qualcun'altro.

Tu parti da un presupposto molto comune nell'analisi di un tradimento femminile. Pensi che lei sia stata concupita, conquistata contro la sua volontà, che si sia arresa suo malgrado perchè debole. La realtà è che è lei che ti ha tradito, e quando si è abbassata gli slip sapeva bene cosa faceva e cosa voleva. Finchè non capisci questo, non potrai uscirne.

Se alla fine ha deciso di rimanere con te, con lo stesso spirito di chi mette i suoi risparmi nei conto deposito dopo aver patito le montagne russe della borsa, rallegratene e stai sereno. L'altro era un investimento di breve periodo, tu sei un Pac.


----------



## Innominata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu poi nun sai i retroscena de sta lettera, neh?....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Spider nun ce stava ancora, ma qua ce stava un certo Michele che c'aveva er problema der priaprismo...porello...roba de Viagra?...boh...nun se sapra' mai...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Per l'appunto Stermy, non mi distrarre che ti sto leggendo di là, proprio a te! Ho ritrovato la lettera!


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu parti da un presupposto molto comune nell'analisi di un tradimento femminile. Pensi che lei sia stata concupita, conquistata contro la sua volontà, che si sia arresa suo malgrado perchè debole. La realtà è che è lei che ti ha tradito, e quando si è abbassata gli slip sapeva bene cosa faceva e cosa voleva. Finchè non capisci questo, non potrai uscirne.


Concordo. E aggiungerei, tradimento femminile E maschile.


----------



## disincantata (17 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...ho solo ( a caldo ),pensato di far pervenire alla moglie (mia amica che non frequentiamo più ), il libro che ho scoperto lui le aveva regalato con un appunto sull accaduto. Il libro ( Ho voglia di te...penoso) ce l ho ancora qui con me, non si sa mai un giorno io non stia più con lei, potrebbe tornarmi utile.



Lo hai letto? ahahah:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Per l'appunto Stermy, non mi distrarre che ti sto leggendo di là, proprio a te! Ho ritrovato la lettera!



AO' SCCCUSA!...:mrgreen:

Me metti er link cosi' nun me sforzo?...:mrgreen:...

quanti ricordi povca tvoja... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> AO' SCCCUSA!...:mrgreen:
> 
> Me metti er link cosi' nun me sforzo?...:mrgreen:...
> 
> quanti ricordi povca tvoja... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho ancora una ventina di pagine da leggere e pure da preparare la tisana corretta prima di dormire, poi ne riparliamo! Ammazza che eravate però...
Qualcuno mi pare diventato più buono. Tu sempre lo stesso


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Zitto tu che sei solo un rimproveratore di ragazze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma di scarso successo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, ho 30 anni.


Sarà zod che l'è un vecio bacucco...
Una statua antica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ha senso ripagare con la stessa moneta, a meno che non sia stato un tradimento occasionale. Diversamente devi premeditare la vendetta, organizzarla, mettere in mezzo una terza persona che non c'entra niente se non come strumento della tua vendetta. E alla fine? Cosa hai ottenuto? Una ricarica di autostima? Se ti tradisce e non ci sono figli in mezzo sfankulalo, è sempre la migliore risposta.


Sai a dirla con quella che mi usò per la sua vendetta...
Na gran bela ciavada...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Trovo triste restare con una persona solo perchè ci sono figli.
> Se non sfanculo chi mi ha tradito è perchè lo amo. Ma allo stesso tempo AMO anche me stessa e voglio che capisca che non deve più fare una cosa del genere, facendogliela provare sulla sua pelle.
> 
> Io mi sono vendicata e allo stesso tempo, con il terzo, sono anche stata bene.
> ...


NOn è che è triste restare
è che è più difficoltoso lasciare...
Ok ti mando a fanculo e me ne vado...

Lei poi va dall'avvocato e piacciami o meno
mi inchioda alle mie responsabilità...

Ahn poi dico che non credo nelle istituzion...

Frega un casso...
Te ne puoi andare 
ma a determinate condizioni

Magari potessi scuotere le caccole dal naso
e croste di sperma dalle mutande
e andartene...così...

MAGARIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...

Ti piaccia o meno
non c'è forza al mondo che possa alienare la paternità e la matenità---

Piaccia o meno a quella ragazzina di mia figlia
lei sarà sempre mia figlia...

E quante volte le dico
Figlia mia guardati allo specchio e dimmi che cosa vedi?

Lei risponde 
una versione accettabile della tua brutta faccia papino...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu poi nun sai i retroscena de sta lettera, neh?....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Spider nun ce stava ancora, ma qua ce stava un certo Michele che c'aveva er problema der priaprismo...porello...roba de Viagra?...boh...nun se sapra' mai...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Eccolo il faante de spade 
de noantri
la vecia pettegola...

Almeno quel Michele
nella sua vita ha chiavato
almeno 100 volte quello che hai potuto tu...

E grazie al cazzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccolo il faante de spade
> de noantri
> la vecia pettegola...
> 
> ...


Strunz' quello era anche "amico" mio mentre a te, te teneva sur cazzo, come tutti d'altronde...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Strunz' quello era anche "amico" mio mentre a te, te teneva sur cazzo, come tutti d'altronde...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai che ti sbagli?
Poi siamo diventati amici.

SOtto l'egida:

Mal comune

Mezzo gaudio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma non posso dirti di più.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che ti sbagli?
> Poi siamo diventati amici.
> 
> SOtto l'egida:
> ...


Ma nun ce credo manco se scende er padreterno....

figurt' se quello te hahava a te...
magari t'avra' chiesto se je portavi la macchina ar lavaggio...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma nun ce credo manco se scende er padreterno....
> 
> figurt' se quello te hahava a te...
> magari t'avra' chiesto se je portavi la macchina ar lavaggio...:rotfl::rotfl:


Chiediglielo...
E vediamo che ti dice...
ANzi mo gli telefono e ci facciamo altre due risate alla facciazzia tua...
Del resto lui no pugliese...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> Ma ci dovrebbero essere altre ragioni per restare una coppia.
> Se è solo quella, dubito che si vada d'accordo. Dubito che sia una scelta davvero utile, anche per i figli stessi.
> Meglio due genitori separati, in rapporti civili e ognuno che fa il proprio dovere, o due che si detestano sotto lo stesso tetto?


Sai ci hanno sempre detto, voi siete due scapoli sposati.
Credimi io ho intravisto un barlume della coppia.
E' stata la mia esperienza più rovinosa.
Non c'è giorno che io non ringrazi il cielo
per avermi risparmiato la montagna di dolore indotto

che ho sempre letto qui.

Se due si detestano
è l'unico motivo valido per me
per adire alla separazione.

Resta da capire come parte a tarallucci e vino
e poi finisce in aceto.

Vincono, a mio avviso, solo le persone 
che non fanno tanto le fanfarone noi siamo coppia qui e lì
ma solo quelle che avvertendo
di vivere su lastre di ghiaccio
o su terreni minati

ogni santo giorno
disinnescano mine
rinforzano gli argini ecc...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Per me è più facile 
stare con una persona come te
che non con altre

Hai trent'anni
ma hai conosciuto anche la luna di fiele.

Quanta sofferenza inutile
a passar la vita a rimpiangere una luna di miele

quando il trucco è passare indenni da quella di fiele.


----------



## Spider (18 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se prima aveva dei dubbi e non capiva perché lei lo preferisse a te, dopo questa lettera ha tutto molto più chiaro e di certo non si sente più minimamente responsabile del fatto che lei gli sia caduta tra le braccia. Se non era lui sarebbe stato qualcun'altro.
> 
> Tu parti da un presupposto molto comune nell'analisi di un tradimento femminile. Pensi che lei sia stata concupita, conquistata contro la sua volontà, che si sia arresa suo malgrado perchè debole. La realtà è che è lei che ti ha tradito, e quando si è abbassata gli slip sapeva bene cosa faceva e cosa voleva. Finchè non capisci questo, non potrai uscirne.
> 
> Se alla fine ha deciso di rimanere con te, con lo stesso spirito di chi mette i suoi risparmi nei conto deposito dopo aver patito le montagne russe della borsa, rallegratene e stai sereno. L'altro era un investimento di breve periodo, tu sei un Pac.


che trombone!!!
forse, invece di aprire bocca a vanvera, veramente ti farebbe bene rileggerla questa lettera.

Non è che se ti ho dato del deficente quella volta, debba ridartene di nuovo ogni volta...
 ma certo mi tenti molto.

Puoi anche evitare tutte le allusioni da vitellone nel corridoio dell'ufficio...e parlare per parlare.

io non dico male brutto...si dice cancro,
 io non dico si è abbassata gli slip...si dice ci ha scopato.

Comunque non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.

mai parlato di conquista, semmai di fragilità e se leggi bene capirai,
 che alla sua volontà ho dato proprio il massimo.
una scelta consapevole  in un momento di fragilità 
di una coppia non di un lei come donna.

 una scelta senza amore,
senza strascichi, senza rimpianti.
ecco perchè lui o un altro sarebbe stato lo stesso.
non lo amava di certo... ma per farsi amare lo ha trattato come se lo fosse,
lasciandolo innamorare, per poi lasciarlo andare
 come un calzino vuoto.
io sono il suo Pac... puoi starne certo...con me è come vincere alla lotteria!!!!


----------



## Spider (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu poi nun sai i retroscena de sta lettera, neh?....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Spider nun ce stava ancora, ma qua ce stava un certo Michele che c'aveva er problema der priaprismo...porello...roba de Viagra?...boh...nun se sapra' mai...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


si me lo ricordo...
deve essere lo stesso periodo di quando tua moglie scopava
 con il vicino di casa e tuo cognato te voleva scippa l'appartamento...
ti ricordi????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma poi come è finita...in tribunale ce lo hai portato????


----------



## Ecate (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Ciao *

Ciao 
Vendetta, vendetta... Devo correre indietro con gli anni.
Ma ne ho una che mi ha dato una immensa soddisfazione.
Un ex fidanzato molto narcisista e traditore... Ma "traditore" è stata la cosa meno grave. Quando mi sono decisa a lasciarlo nel suo mondo, è diventato violento. E poi mi ha perseguitato con telefonate e ricatti (minacce di suicidio assai teatrali). E poi si è fidanzato con mia sorella, sono andati a convivere insieme.
La mia vendetta è stata dimenticare, chiudere qualsiasi tipo di rapporto. È stato molto difficile. Ho visto da lontano i disastri che ha fatto con mia sorella (non è durata moltissimo, per fortuna)
Un giorno l'ho incrociato in strada, dopo anni.
Era in bici, io ero con amici.
Mi fissava da lontano con aria di sfida.
E badabàm! È caduto rovinosamente proprio vicino a me.
Mi è venuto un po' da ridere, però ho fatto finta di niente


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si me lo ricordo...
> deve essere lo stesso periodo di quando tua moglie scopava
> con il vicino di casa e tuo cognato te voleva scippa l'appartamento...
> ti ricordi????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Ma nun e' che proiettando su de me o altri, i tuoi fallimenti e le tue corna, i tuoi problemi se risolvono...

ma se te va, fallo pure, tanto ho le spalle grosse ed a me m'arimbarza tutto...


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> che trombone!!!
> forse, invece di aprire bocca a vanvera, veramente ti farebbe bene rileggerla questa lettera.
> 
> Non è che se ti ho dato del deficente quella volta, debba ridartene di nuovo ogni volta...
> ...


Ma tu pensi veramente quello che scrivi?tu credi veramente che tua moglie è stata scartavetrata a sangue in un momento di fragilità emotiva?ma che cazzo stai a dì?un momento durato un anno di ingroppate a raso?calzino vuoto?e tu cosa saresti?Spider se quello è un calzino vuoto tu cosa cazzo saresti?Ma invece di pensare a quello che si è divertito alle spalle di tua moglie incominciassi a pensare a te non faresti male....Ti chiedi cosa pensa tua moglie di te?lei sta accanto ad un uomo che non fa altro che ricoprire di insulti chi gli ha scopato la moglie,cazzo che maturità!Con questo tuo modo del cazzo di ragionare non era colpa di Pacciani,ma di chi gli ha venduto la pistola no?Ma ti rendi conto che stai sul fondo e non capisci più un cazzo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque questo forum é un troiaio


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Magari*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque questo forum é un troiaio


Magari...sono chiaccherone  con il culetto introverso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari...sono chiaccherone  con il culetto introverso.


Ti sei fissato col culo e non t'accorgi di tutto il resto che succede 

ps che succede se una ha il culone introverso?


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ti sei fissato col culo e non t'accorgi di tutto il resto che succede
> 
> ps che succede se una ha il culone introverso?


Sono i culi fissati con me....!Sa hai il culone introverso puoi anche tenertelo...!:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono i culi fissati con me....!Sa hai il culone introverso puoi anche tenertelo...!:rotfl:


grazie, adesso sono più tranquilla...

comunque il mio culo sta aumentando a dismisura, é un problema


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque questo forum é un troiaio


E' lo specchio dei tempi, dai....dove te giri e te giri, ormai te trovi le stesse "dinamiche"...

e qua certi morti de figa se lamentano pure della scarsita' de materia prima...maro'....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> grazie, adesso sono più tranquilla...
> 
> comunque il mio culo sta aumentando a dismisura, é un problema


Se vuoi ci penso io...una bella rettifica a settimana....poi vedi come fischia...!


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ti sei fissato col culo e *non t'accorgi di tutto il resto che succede
> *
> ps che succede se una ha il culone introverso?


perchè che succede?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè che succede?


Pure tu sei troppo buona


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Pure tu sei troppo buona


oh, voi due che siete troppo buone: che succede?


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Pure tu sei troppo buona


o troppo ingenua. ma non mi accorgo mai di niente


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque questo forum é un troiaio


E allora perche io non batto chiodo?
Perché mi discriminate?
Pure lothar non mi caga.


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> E allora perche io non batto chiodo?
> Perché mi discriminate?
> Pure lothar non mi caga.


Siamo in due.


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E allora perche io non batto chiodo?
> Perché mi discriminate?
> Pure lothar non mi caga.


sbagli soggetto forse :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E allora perche io non batto chiodo?
> Perché mi discriminate?
> Pure lothar non mi caga.


non sei mica l'unica, che è st'ingiustizia


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh, voi due che siete troppo buone: che succede?


Infatti. Che succede?


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh, voi due che siete troppo buone: che succede?


quà se c'è una BONA  è la SBRI


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti. Che succede?


secondo me ci discriminano perchè siamo anziane.


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> quà se c'è una BONA  è la SBRI


Sbri ha le chiappe pavide...!


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E allora perche io non batto chiodo?
> Perché mi discriminate?
> Pure lothar non mi caga.


Per me so' le tette...

oseno' co' na' quarta o pure na' terza piena te tampinavo io...

me dispias'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbri ha le chiappe pavide...!


mi fanno impazzire.................
...........................................
........................................


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quà se c'è una BONA è la SBRI


ma buono, su, che come mi giro sei lì che broccoli a destra eT a manca.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quà se c'è una BONA  è la SBRI


Ad intuito, confermo...ma ad intuito pero'...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Nooo*



gas ha detto:


> mi fanno impazzire.................
> ...........................................
> ........................................


Io preferisco chiappe pregiudicate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbri ha le chiappe pavide...!


ma se avevi detto tutt'altro...??? comunque che succede qui?


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma buono, su, che come mi giro sei lì che broccoli a destra* eT *a manca.


ma se penso solo a te..... su dai....


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo in due.


Ma pure tu non vedi il mio culo In modo eversivo.
Sono proprio intrombabile allora.
Si vede che sono girate foto mie e si é scoperto che sono un cesso paura.
Cazzo. Colpa del conte che ha detto che gli ricordo kermit la rana.
Cisa verissima tra l altro.
Mattia mi chiama sempre rana o ranocchia.


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma pure tu non vedi il mio culo In modo eversivo.
> Sono proprio intrombabile allora.
> Si vede che sono girate foto mie e si é scoperto che sono un cesso paura.
> Cazzo. Colpa del conte che ha detto che gli ricordo kermit la rana.
> ...


sarà per via della posizione che assumi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se vuoi ci penso io...una bella rettifica a settimana....poi vedi come fischia...!


a me non importa che fischi... Ma che smetta di crescere... Che ormai quando mi siedo in metropolitana la gente si deve scansare e farsi tutta stretta...


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma pure tu non vedi il mio culo In modo eversivo.
> Sono proprio intrombabile allora.
> Si vede che sono girate foto mie e si é scoperto che sono un cesso paura.
> Cazzo. Colpa del conte che ha detto che gli ricordo kermit la rana.
> ...


Ricordi male.Io una pecora con sofferenza con te la farei.....!Poi se la cosa ti aggrada posso sempre farti entrare nel mondo anal,un entrata traumatica....ma divertente.Prometto.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma pure tu non vedi il mio culo In modo eversivo.
> Sono proprio intrombabile allora.
> Si vede che sono girate foto mie e si é scoperto che sono un cesso paura.
> Cazzo. Colpa del conte che ha detto che gli ricordo kermit la rana.
> ...


Ma fatte bacia' che diventi na' principessa....


(o me confondo de storia?...boh mo' ce penso)...


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Clementine*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> a me non importa che fischi... Ma che smetta di crescere... Che ormai quando mi siedo in metropolitana la gente si deve scansare e farsi tutta stretta...


Posso?se ti cresce er culo non è un problema,l'importante è il punto vita.Se il punto vita è più stretto va benissimk?


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricordi male.Io una pecora con sofferenza con te la farei.....!Poi se la cosa ti aggrada posso sempre farti entrare nel mondo anal,un entrata traumatica....ma divertente.Prometto.


mi fai scompisciare dalle risate
sembro un deficiente davanti al pc


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricordi male.Io una pecora con sofferenza con te la farei.....!Poi se la cosa ti aggrada posso sempre farti entrare nel mondo anal,un entrata traumatica....ma divertente.Prometto.



Tebe non farlo! Traumatica non é divertente!!!


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?se ti cresce er culo non è un problema,l'importante è il punto vita.Se il punto vita è più stretto va benissimk?


concordo :up:


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tebe non farlo! Traumatica non é divertente!!!


forse non hai capito
traumatica subito ma poi..................


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?se ti cresce er culo non è un problema,l'importante è il punto vita.Se il punto vita è più stretto va benissimk?


Punto vita é stretto! Poi in effetti bilancio con le tettone!


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> mi fai scompisciare dalle risate
> sembro un deficiente davanti al pc


Io sono solo sincero.


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sbagli soggetto forse :mrgreen:


Ma non é solo lothar.
Tutti a dire che é un troiaio ma da quando sono qui avró ricevuto si e no quattro mp da broccolo.


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

*oscuro*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Punto vita é stretto! Poi in effetti bilancio con le *tettone*!


prof. direi che si può tentare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> forse non hai capito
> traumatica subito ma poi..................


Traumatica é traumatica!!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Punto vita é stretto! Poi in effetti bilancio con le tettone!


Sei perfetta così.Un culo va visto a pecora.quindi inculata a sangue con morso sul collo e mano sinistra sulla tettona sinistra, mano desta che stabilizza il culo durante l'amplesso anale!


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non é solo lothar.
> Tutti a dire che é un troiaio ma da quando sono qui *avró ricevuto si e no quattro mp da broccolo*.


sarà che i miei li cestini


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sarà per via della posizione che assumi? :mrgreen:


Kreti.
É perche sono rachitica e tutta gambine e braccine.
Ho le nocche delle mani che strusciano per terra quando cammino.
:blank:


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Traumatica é traumatica!!!


forse la prima volta


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> forse non hai capito
> traumatica subito ma poi..................


Bravo,l'inculata deve essere traumatica se no che inculata è?:up:Questi non capiscono un cazzo.


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kreti.
> É perche sono rachitica e tutta gambine e braccine.
> Ho le nocche delle mani che strusciano per terra quando cammino.
> :blank:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei perfetta così.Un culo va visto a pecora.quindi inculata a sangue con morso sul collo e mano sinistra sulla tettona sinistra, mano desta che stabilizza il culo durante l'amplesso anale!



Minchia ma perché proprio a sangue???


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricordi male.Io una pecora con sofferenza con te la farei.....!Poi se la cosa ti aggrada posso sempre farti entrare nel mondo anal,un entrata traumatica....ma divertente.Prometto.


Ma no!
Un anal traumatico no!


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tebe non farlo! Traumatica non é divertente!!!


Immagino.
Ma mi basta fare anche un anal normale.

Porca troia.
Nemmeno l anal.
Tutti si rifiutano.
Giuro che non ho il lato b con i denti.
Credo


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Mamma*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minchia ma perché proprio a sangue???


E che due palle!Mica abbiamo 15 anni no?le inculate devono essere improvvise e traumatiche,ti deve rimanere la sensazione del cazzo nel culo anche diverse ore dopo aver finito...vi devo sempre spiegare tutto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Un anal traumatico no!


E cosi mi sembra di incularmi mia zia però...mi ammosci.Tebe più grinta su....!:up:


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che due palle!Mica abbiamo 15 anni no?le inculate devono essere improvvise e traumatiche,ti deve rimanere la sensazione del cazzo nel culo anche diverse ore dopo aver finito...vi devo sempre spiegare tutto.


da non potersi sedere perchè si avvertono sensazioni strane


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosi mi sembra di incularmi mia zia però...mi ammosci.Tebe più grinta su....!:up:


ao' ma telefonateve che ce stanno i bambini qua...


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosi mi sembra di incularmi mia zia però...mi ammosci.Tebe più grinta su....!:up:


Grazie per l offerta ma passo.
L anal traumatico no.
Ma no al cubo.

Paura.

Sono vergine per Dio!
E non per mia scelta.
Mmmmhhh....forse li impaurisco?
Ci devo pensare....


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> da non potersi sedere perchè si avvertono sensazioni strane


Appunto,quella sensazione di languore anale....!Se no ci fossi tu...:up:


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Incularsi la zia mi sembra piuttosto splatter...



Aiuto...


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,quella sensazione di languore anale....!Se no ci fossi tu...:up:


si, un forte languore, una sensazione piacevole ma sfuggevole


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosi mi sembra di* incularmi mia zia però*...mi ammosci.Tebe più grinta su....!:up:


cioè tu generalmente ti inculi tua zia?


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie per l offerta ma passo.
> L anal traumatico no.
> Ma no al cubo.
> 
> ...


Ascolta facciamo così.Ti fai qualche inculata dolce con sentimento,poi quando ti senti più espansiva ne riparliamo.Le inculate ansiogene non mi eccitano...!


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> cioè tu generalmente ti inculi tua zia?


No,mi sembrerebbe.Non mi piacciono le inculate delicate...


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> si, un forte languore, una sensazione piacevole ma sfuggevole


La sofferenza mi eccita...adoro vederle soffrire con un pisello piantato fra le natiche.


----------



## ranocchietta.MB (18 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bé...io non sono mai stato cosi diplomatico.
> Non mi sono mai vendicato, e non ho mai preso in seria considerazione
> almeno un certo tipo di vendetta.
> che so.. prendere pugni, sfasciare la macchina...e via dicendo,
> ...


Càpita spesso anche me questo tuo modo di pensare.. anzi è una specie di rimuginare.. 
mi immagino vendette tremende, con dovizia di particolari... e non me ne vergogno affatto: 
è un meccanismo liberatorio... 
pervaso da un retro pensiero: 
"... se riesco ad immaginarlo così bene.. potrei anche decidere di farlo realmente..."
Forse è proprio questo retropensiero l'elemento maggiormente liberatorio...


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta facciamo così.Ti fai qualche inculata dolce con sentimento,poi quando ti senti più espansiva ne riparliamo.Le inculate ansiogene non mi eccitano...!


Posso consigliare un approccio progressivo?

un inizio dolce e ritmato non preclude la possibilità di un crescendo in hardcore warrior 

un anal traumatico si addice ad un culo già fortemente eversivo,ne conviene?


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La sofferenza mi eccita...adoro vederle soffrire con un pisello piantato fra le natiche.


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Posso consigliare un approccio progressivo?
> 
> un inizio dolce e ritmato non preclude la possibilità di un crescendo in hardcore warrior
> 
> un anal traumatico si addice ad un culo già fortemente eversivo,ne conviene?


peccato che tu sia un tifoso romanista
comunque ti quoto :up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> Posso consigliare un approccio progressivo?
> 
> un inizio dolce e ritmato non preclude la possibilità di un crescendo in hardcore warrior
> 
> un anal traumatico si addice ad un culo già fortemente eversivo,ne conviene?


Come potrei non essere d'accordo?Lei è il classico cazzo per il culo.Esimio con lei sarò sincero,non ho più voglia di perdere tempo dietro un culo,non ho più l'età,gusto soggettivo non sindacabile!


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come potrei non essere d'accordo?Lei è il classico cazzo per il culo.Esimio con lei sarò sincero*,non ho più voglia di perdere tempo dietro un culo,non ho più l'età*,gusto soggettivo non sindacabile!


questo è discutibile


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> questo è discutibile


Ma si devi star lì,preparare,aspettare,fare attenzione,consolare,tranquillizzare....non è più per me.Voglio una da culo feroce,neanche un bacio ,una carezza,parolacce,graffi e inculate a sangue.


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

*prof*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si devi star lì,preparare,aspettare,fare attenzione,consolare,tranquillizzare....non è più per me.Voglio una da culo feroce,neanche un bacio ,una carezza,parolacce,graffi e inculate a sangue.


ma no... ci vuole l'ambiente giusto, bisogna creare il feeling, necessita di un minimo di preliminari....
suvvia


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*nooo*



gas ha detto:


> ma no... ci vuole l'ambiente giusto, bisogna creare il feeling, necessita di un minimo di preliminari....
> suvvia


Basta prelimianali.


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

ma siamo nel 3d giusto?


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> ma siamo nel 3d giusto?


Tutto quello che scrivo io è giusto.


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Posso consigliare un approccio progressivo?
> 
> un inizio dolce e ritmato non preclude la possibilità di un crescendo in hardcore warrior
> 
> un anal traumatico si addice ad un culo già fortemente eversivo,ne conviene?


Ecco. Bravo.





Tu come vai ad anal?


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto quello che scrivo io è giusto.


:amici:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come potrei non essere d'accordo?Lei è il classico cazzo per il culo.Esimio con lei sarò sincero,non ho più voglia di perdere tempo dietro un culo,non ho più l'età,gusto soggettivo non sindacabile!


Io manco da giovine...


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

è un po di giorni che non vedo farfalla


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> è un po di giorni che non vedo farfalla


No, sta bene e vi saluta...:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No, sta bene e vi saluta...:mrgreen:


bene :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> è un po di giorni che non vedo farfalla


eccolo lì. Per quello che broccoli me oggi. In mancanza di meglio...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccolo lì. Per quello che broccoli me oggi. In mancanza di meglio...


sscancellalo...


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccolo lì. Per quello che broccoli me oggi. In mancanza di meglio...


ma che dici tesorino....
era solo una piccolissima preoccupazione non vedendola
lo sai che sei la mia preferita, l'unica, e insostituibile :bacio:


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sscancellalo...


e tu?
farti un po di cazzetti tuoi? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> e tu?
> farti un po di cazzetti tuoi? :mrgreen:


Ma sbriciolata ha il culo pontificio...


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

*sbri*

io e te potremmo fare grandi cose in cucina :up:

:sarcastic:    :mosking:


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sbriciolata ha il culo pontificio...


non solo quello prof.... si fidi :dance:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

*ma*

che e' festa in italia oggi? non lavora nessuno?
leggo discussioni di altissimo livello...


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

*prof*

la sbri ha anche due mani d'oro e una bocca di rosa :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che e' festa in italia oggi? non lavora nessuno?
> leggo discussioni di altissimo livello...


è grande festa......
ci sono le consultazioni :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco. Bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah io sono timido.   poi ho la barba di 8 giorni e mi sono appena fatto una doppia porzione di parmigiana di melanzane.

No buono per te


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> che e' festa in italia oggi? non lavora nessuno?
> leggo discussioni di altissimo livello...


Vieni qui che te svirgolamo il culo pure a te.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vieni qui che te svirgolamo il culo pure a te.


se lallero....
il mio culo e' il mio 730....
mica lo do via cosi.......
ce campo di rendita dal 1991


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se lallero....
> il mio culo e' il mio 730....
> mica lo do via cosi.......
> ce campo di rendita dal 1991


a noi è sufficiente il CUD


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> a noi è sufficiente il CUD


in cambio di?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> e tu?
> farti un po di cazzetti tuoi? :mrgreen:


SBRI E' MMMMIA!....

E' TUTTO MMMMMIO QUA....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me ci discriminano perchè siamo anziane.



voi????

Io mi ritiro per deliberare!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> SBRI E' MMMMIA!....
> 
> E' TUTTO MMMMMIO QUA....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


in una comunita di sinistra quel che e' mio e' tuo e quel che e' tuo e' mio.
patti chiari.....e amicizia lingua


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che e' festa in italia oggi? non lavora nessuno?
> leggo discussioni di altissimo livello...


Io sto a smalti' San Lavandino....

che stress, orco boia...


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> SBRI E' MMMMIA!....
> 
> E' TUTTO MMMMMIO QUA....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


forse ti stai confondendo


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in cambio di?


vedi tu cosa regalarci in cambio del CUD :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in una comunita di sinistra quel che e' mio e' tuo e quel che e' tuo e' mio.
> patti chiari.....e amicizia lingua


tu si' che hai le idee chiare...me piasscci...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu si' che hai le idee chiare...me piasscci...


una volta scoperta la condivisione ....chi la molla piu ?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vedi tu cosa regalarci in cambio del CUD :rotfl:


il pane per fare la scarpetta col sugo delle polpette di sbri. mi pare onesto


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> il pane per fare la scarpetta col sugo delle polpette di sbri. mi pare onesto


bhe, con la sbri è un discorso diverso
per avere le sue polpettine bisogna soffrire..........


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> bhe, con la sbri è un discorso diverso
> per avere le sue polpettine bisogna soffrire..........


parla per te....fatti la tua gavetta......c'e' chi si e' gia avvantaggiato tempo fa


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> parla per te....fatti la tua gavetta......c'e' chi si e' gia avvantaggiato tempo fa


ma noooooo
daiiiiiii
non puoi dirmelo così............
ora vado da lei così mi sente


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma noooooo
> daiiiiiii
> non puoi dirmelo così............
> ora vado da lei così mi sente


neghera'....sappilo......


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> neghera'....sappilo......


noooo
la sbri non me lo può fare :corna:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che due palle!Mica abbiamo 15 anni no?le inculate devono essere improvvise e traumatiche,ti deve rimanere la sensazione del cazzo nel culo anche diverse ore dopo aver finito...vi devo sempre spiegare tutto.



concordo
ma che è sto forum?
più che un troiaio è un convento

tutte a proporsi e quando arriva la proposta: ritirata strategica


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Un anal traumatico no!


quoque tu

:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo
> ma che è sto forum?
> più che un troiaio è un convento
> 
> ...


come ti quoto............


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Posso consigliare un approccio progressivo?
> 
> un inizio dolce e ritmato non preclude la possibilità di un crescendo in hardcore warrior
> 
> un anal traumatico si addice ad un culo già fortemente eversivo,ne conviene?





oscuro ha detto:


> Come potrei non essere d'accordo?Lei è il classico cazzo per il culo.Esimio con lei sarò sincero,non ho più voglia di perdere tempo dietro un culo,non ho più l'età,gusto soggettivo non sindacabile!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> come ti quoto............



vero gas?
tutte brave a chiacchiere


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vero gas?
> tutte brave a chiacchiere


tante parole Chiara.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vero gas?
> tutte brave a chiacchiere


ma signora mia che mi sta a dire che questi qui si ricordano di me solo quando non c'è Farfalla. 
Gas poi per le polpette direbbe qualunque cosa... ma poi da lì a passare ai fatti...
VadI, vadI a guardare nell'apposito ddd degli ammmori furummmistici...


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma signora mia che mi sta a dire che questi qui si ricordano di me solo quando non c'è Farfalla.
> Gas poi per le polpette direbbe qualunque cosa... ma poi da lì a passare ai fatti...
> VadI, vadI a guardare nell'apposito ddd degli ammmori furummmistici...


adorata SBRI, non voglio replicare alla sua risposta, ma solo apportare delle piccole osservazioni.
lei è unica, inimitabile, non esistono parole per descrivere le sue doti enfatizzate da tutti coloro che amano la bellezza delle parole e la grandezza d'animo che i suoi interventi descrivono.
forse, bisogna essere ciechi e sordi per non esaltare i suoi interventi che non lasciano mai possibilità di replica

passare a i fatti? la timidezza, e la mia inesperienza mi portano a non intercedere in inviti nei suoi confronti a causa dei quali, sovente mi do un gran numero di mazzate sui...

:kiss:

:lecca:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> adorata SBRI, non voglio replicare alla sua risposta, ma solo apportare delle piccole osservazioni.
> lei è unica, inimitabile, non esistono parole per descrivere le sue doti enfatizzate da tutti coloro che amano la bellezza delle parole e la grandezza d'animo che i suoi interventi descrivono.
> forse, bisogna essere ciechi e sordi per non esaltare i suoi interventi che non lasciano mai possibilità di replica
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

vabbè, dai, non ti voglio traumatizzare.
bacetto(casto) o polpetta?


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> vabbè, dai, non ti voglio traumatizzare.
> bacetto(casto) o polpetta?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tutti e due?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> adorata SBRI, non voglio replicare alla sua risposta, ma solo apportare delle piccole osservazioni.
> lei è unica, inimitabile, non esistono parole per descrivere le sue doti enfatizzate da tutti coloro che amano la bellezza delle parole e la grandezza d'animo che i suoi interventi descrivono.
> forse, bisogna essere ciechi e sordi per non esaltare i suoi interventi che non lasciano mai possibilità di replica
> 
> ...


ammazza che leccata....:mrgreen:

ma tanto nun te la da...rassegnate e provvedi diversamente...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> è un po di giorni che non vedo farfalla


e ti ricordi di me in un 3d come questo?



gas ha detto:


> adorata SBRI, non voglio replicare alla sua risposta, ma solo apportare delle piccole osservazioni.
> lei è unica, inimitabile, non esistono parole per descrivere le sue doti enfatizzate da tutti coloro che amano la bellezza delle parole e la grandezza d'animo che i suoi interventi descrivono.
> forse, bisogna essere ciechi e sordi per non esaltare i suoi interventi che non lasciano mai possibilità di replica
> 
> ...



Vedo che mi hai già dimenticata dopo due pagine 


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> vabbè, dai, non ti voglio traumatizzare.
> bacetto(casto) o polpetta?


La polpetta........avvelenata se possibile:carneval:


----------



## gas (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e ti ricordi di me in un 3d come questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e ti ricordi di me in un 3d come questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naaa, povero micetto. Come si fa a dare una polpetta avvelenata a Gas? E' così carino...


----------



## gas (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaa, povero micetto. *Come si fa a dare una polpetta avvelenata a Gas? E' così carino...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> :kiss:


----------



## scrittore (20 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> visto che nell'altro 3d si parla di vendetta...
> 
> come immaginate o se mai avete immaginato la vostra vendetta?
> sono certo che anche i più puri, qualcosa avranno pensato.
> ...


Caro spider immaginare la vendetta è come un auto-condanna... la vendetta è come la sbronza...bisogna prendersela tutta, sacrosanta, studiata mirata come un cecchino. La vendetta è una sola lunga interminabile attesa fatta di anni in cui ripeti gli stessi gesti e le stesse cose cambiando solo ogni tanto un piccolo piccolissimo particolare, come quando ad esempio mi sopportai la presenza dell'amico della mia ex moglie per tutti gli anni di fidanzamento, fino alle nozze dove me lo spiaccicò di fianco come mio testimone. 
Ricordo ancora il colpo di tosse che mi scappo quando il prete chiese alla folla se avevano qualcosa in contrario e eventualmente tacere per sempre. No li mi sfuggi qualcosa ma grazie al cielo ero ancora abbastanza ubriaco da farcela. La vendetta è fatta di ricerca, metodica, di qualche cuore di cane in grado di essermi amica al punto giusto da poterla presentare a fianco della mia sposa durante la festa del nostro secondo anniversario...cosi che possa conoscerla la mia amica, mentre io parlo col compare suo amico del più e del meno, del Bianco Superiore del Frascati che sa di poco rispetto al Lacrime Cristi...e via discorrendo fino a sera, fino a quando l'attesa e la ricerca lasciano lo spazio all'evento e all'azione consapevole...come la sbronza dicevo...come quando rientrai a casa sapendo di trovarla a letto col mio amico compare... la bella famigerata troia e l'infame. Mi portai a casa, parenti amici e genitori e di fianco a me, abbracciato a me, la mia cara amica cuore di cane che mi consolava davanti alla mia ex-sposa che guardava, perchè doveva guardare, e mi asciugava le mie lacrime che tutti pensavano fossero di disperazione ma che in verità ti dico erano gioia per le mie gote rosse di rabbia e di liberazione, da quegli anni investiti in qualcosa che brucia ancora dentro, come il rum andato a male che ti infiamma lo stomaco e ti fa vomitare l'anima...e nonostante tutto non si placa e ti fa fare cose sconclusionate...come mandare affanculo cuore-di-cane dopo aver abusato della sua fedeltà alla mia causa, ad esempio...


Ecco la Vendetta. La soddisfazione più grande di avercela fatta a rovinare la vita di chi se lo merita e che dopo ti canta dentro con la voce rauca dell'ubriaco sobrio che ha tanto mal di testa e tanto vuoto e noia e silenzio....da riempire.


----------



## Spider (20 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Caro spider immaginare la vendetta è come un auto-condanna... la vendetta è come la sbronza...bisogna prendersela tutta, sacrosanta, studiata mirata come un cecchino. La vendetta è una sola lunga interminabile attesa fatta di anni in cui ripeti gli stessi gesti e le stesse cose cambiando solo ogni tanto un piccolo piccolissimo particolare, come quando ad esempio mi sopportai la presenza dell'amico della mia ex moglie per tutti gli anni di fidanzamento, fino alle nozze dove me lo spiaccicò di fianco come mio testimone.
> Ricordo ancora il colpo di tosse che mi scappo quando il prete chiese alla folla se avevano qualcosa in contrario e eventualmente tacere per sempre. No li mi sfuggi qualcosa ma grazie al cielo ero ancora abbastanza ubriaco da farcela. La vendetta è fatta di ricerca, metodica, di qualche cuore di cane in grado di essermi amica al punto giusto da poterla presentare a fianco della mia sposa durante la festa del nostro secondo anniversario...cosi che possa conoscerla la mia amica, mentre io parlo col compare suo amico del più e del meno, del Bianco Superiore del Frascati che sa di poco rispetto al Lacrime Cristi...e via discorrendo fino a sera, fino a quando l'attesa e la ricerca lasciano lo spazio all'evento e all'azione consapevole...come la sbronza dicevo...come quando rientrai a casa sapendo di trovarla a letto col mio amico compare... la bella famigerata troia e l'infame. Mi portai a casa, parenti amici e genitori e di fianco a me, abbracciato a me, la mia cara amica cuore di cane che mi consolava davanti alla mia ex-sposa che guardava, perchè doveva guardare, e mi asciugava le mie lacrime che tutti pensavano fossero di disperazione ma che in verità ti dico erano gioia per le mie gote rosse di rabbia e di liberazione, da quegli anni investiti in qualcosa che brucia ancora dentro, come il rum andato a male che ti infiamma lo stomaco e ti fa vomitare l'anima...e nonostante tutto non si placa e ti fa fare cose sconclusionate...come mandare affanculo cuore-di-cane dopo aver abusato della sua fedeltà alla mia causa, ad esempio...
> 
> 
> Ecco la Vendetta. La soddisfazione più grande di avercela fatta a rovinare la vita di chi se lo merita e che dopo ti canta dentro con la voce rauca dell'ubriaco sobrio che ha tanto mal di testa e tanto vuoto e noia e silenzio....da riempire.


ecco,
 caro scrittore...
cosa intendevo per lasciarsi andare.
Un emozione,
 anche solo nel  tuo ricordo
 e nel modo in cui lo scrivi e lo senti
e lo ricordi.
cosi forte e cosi intenso da riuscire a farmelo vivere,
il tuo ricordo.
un post bellissimo, 
il tuo.


----------



## scrittore (20 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ecco,
> caro scrittore...
> cosa intendevo per lasciarsi andare.
> Un emozione,
> ...


....già il ricordo...che tanto per essere precisi, metodici e cecchini...ti confesso che ci fai sempre i conti con i ricordi prima o poi...ma allora devi fare attenzione alla tecnica, c'è chi si sbronza senza tecnica, lascia la propria ombra sul bancone del bar e si perde nella nebba labirintica dei ricordi senza nome...il tecnico invece è più furbo! 
Sa che il bar non regala mai i ricordi...ma sono i ricordi che prima o poi lo portano sempre al bar...ed è qui il segreto, avere la consapevolezza di avere sempre un posto in cui tornare....


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Caro spider immaginare la vendetta è come un auto-condanna... la vendetta è come la sbronza...bisogna prendersela tutta, sacrosanta, studiata mirata come un cecchino. La vendetta è una sola lunga interminabile attesa fatta di anni in cui ripeti gli stessi gesti e le stesse cose cambiando solo ogni tanto un piccolo piccolissimo particolare, come quando ad esempio mi sopportai la presenza dell'amico della mia ex moglie per tutti gli anni di fidanzamento, fino alle nozze dove me lo spiaccicò di fianco come mio testimone.
> Ricordo ancora il colpo di tosse che mi scappo quando il prete chiese alla folla se avevano qualcosa in contrario e eventualmente tacere per sempre. No li mi sfuggi qualcosa ma grazie al cielo ero ancora abbastanza ubriaco da farcela. La vendetta è fatta di ricerca, metodica, di qualche cuore di cane in grado di essermi amica al punto giusto da poterla presentare a fianco della mia sposa durante la festa del nostro secondo anniversario...cosi che possa conoscerla la mia amica, mentre io parlo col compare suo amico del più e del meno, del Bianco Superiore del Frascati che sa di poco rispetto al Lacrime Cristi...e via discorrendo fino a sera, fino a quando l'attesa e la ricerca lasciano lo spazio all'evento e all'azione consapevole...come la sbronza dicevo...come quando rientrai a casa sapendo di trovarla a letto col mio amico compare... la bella famigerata troia e l'infame. Mi portai a casa, parenti amici e genitori e di fianco a me, abbracciato a me, la mia cara amica cuore di cane che mi consolava davanti alla mia ex-sposa che guardava, perchè doveva guardare, e mi asciugava le mie lacrime che tutti pensavano fossero di disperazione ma che in verità ti dico erano gioia per le mie gote rosse di rabbia e di liberazione, da quegli anni investiti in qualcosa che brucia ancora dentro, come il rum andato a male che ti infiamma lo stomaco e ti fa vomitare l'anima...e nonostante tutto non si placa e ti fa fare cose sconclusionate...come mandare affanculo cuore-di-cane dopo aver abusato della sua fedeltà alla mia causa, ad esempio...
> 
> 
> Ecco la Vendetta. La soddisfazione più grande di avercela fatta a rovinare la vita di chi se lo merita e che dopo ti canta dentro con la voce rauca dell'ubriaco sobrio che ha tanto mal di testa e tanto vuoto e noia e silenzio....da riempire.


Non so se è vera o meno cmq :umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umile::umile::umile::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ecco,
> caro scrittore...
> cosa intendevo per lasciarsi andare.
> Un emozione,
> ...


Vero?
Ed è anche interessante da leggere...:up::up::up:


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero?
> Ed è anche interessante da leggere...:up::up::up:


A me ha messo una tristezza addosso...


----------



## scrittore (20 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> A me ha messo una tristezza addosso...


Ma amica mia... la Vendetta e' un bene trasversale..coinvolge tutti ed e' una faccenda triste... l intero 3d dovrebbe essere triste.. se non fosse triste non si potrebbe usare la parola Vendetta  ...chi la subisce e piu fortunato di  chi la pratica... perche la vendetta subita s8 supera come i torti e i lutti familiari... chi la pratica invece non riesce a farne a meno soprattutto dopo... quando non ha nulla x cui.vale la pena imbrigliarsi enpassa la vita a tentare di ricoprire gli spazi vuoti...


----------



## Spider (20 Febbraio 2014)

*...a tuba.*

lo sai stasera cosa mi ha risposto mia moglie?
"la miglior vendetta è il perdono "
visto che è una frase che hai usato anche tu,
 e a lei non chiedere mai.
il perchè.
però è identica.
cosa intendete dire esattamente?
cerca di essere preciso, 
al millimetro, 
prego.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo sai stasera cosa mi ha risposto mia moglie?
> "la miglior vendetta è il perdono "
> visto che è una frase che hai usato anche tu,
> e a lei non chiedere mai.
> ...


Se la perdoni si sentirà eternamente in debito con te. Se ti vendichi, quale che sia il modo, evidentemente no, pari e patta. Tua moglie è più sveglia di te. Non te la prendere. Al millimetro.


----------



## Spider (20 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se la perdoni si sentirà eternamente in debito con te. Se ti vendichi, quale che sia il modo, evidentemente no, pari e patta. Tua moglie è più sveglia di te. Non te la prendere. Al millimetro.



grazie Joey...
seguirò il consiglio.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ma amica mia... la Vendetta e' un bene trasversale..coinvolge tutti ed e' una faccenda triste... l intero 3d dovrebbe essere triste.. se non fosse triste non si potrebbe usare la parola Vendetta  ...chi la subisce e piu fortunato di  chi la pratica... perche la vendetta subita s8 supera come i torti e i lutti familiari... chi la pratica invece non riesce a farne a meno soprattutto dopo... *quando non ha nulla x cui.vale la pena imbrigliarsi enpassa la vita a tentare di ricoprire gli spazi vuoti...*


Ecco, è proprio questo che mi fa tristezza. Il dover riempire gli spazi vuoti. Si diventa contenitori di qualunque cosa. Senza più avere la consapevolezza di quello che si vuole e non si vuole. Qualsiasi basta basta riempire.


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo sai stasera cosa mi ha risposto mia moglie?
> "la miglior vendetta è il perdono "
> visto che è una frase che hai usato anche tu,
> e a lei non chiedere mai.
> ...




Io la so in altro modo, opposto:
"il miglior perdono è la vendetta"
Come vedi, due facce della stessa medaglia, ed entrambe con una loro validità.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se la perdoni si sentirà eternamente in debito con te. Se ti vendichi, quale che sia il modo, evidentemente no, pari e patta. Tua moglie è più sveglia di te. Non te la prendere. Al millimetro.


Diciamo che la moglie è normale,lui un pò disagiato.Ma cosa dovrebbe dire la moglie a spider?sono stata una stronza fai bene a vendicarti e a farmela pagare?chiaro che gli ha detto quelle parole che tradotte suonano così:bello mio ,te ne ho fatte di tutti i colori,per un anno ho preso incursioni di cazzo a rete,adesso per motivi miei sto con te,ti ho fatto credere che sono tornata per amore....,adesso perdonami,cosi non devo neanche perdere tempo a cercare di recuperare il rapporto,tanto con te sarebbe comunque troppo facile.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo sai stasera cosa mi ha risposto mia moglie?
> "la miglior vendetta è il perdono "
> visto che è una frase che hai usato anche tu,
> e a lei non chiedere mai.
> ...



Posso provarci io se mi permetti.

Tua moglie si sente in colpa, soffre e vorrebbe ancora soffrire. Vedere la persona che si ama, la persona alla quale è l'ultima a cui si vuole fare del male è terribile, vedere la persona che ami soffrire e pensare al suo amore, a quei momenti passati dove le portavi un fiore, una camomilla perchè aveva uno stupido mal di pancia, o a quella bolletta che non si poteva pagare e pensare alla tristezza di quell'uomo che assieme alla moglie mangiano soltanto del pane...... 

Lei vuole la normalità, lei non vuole più vedere quello che tu nascondi ma che lei vede.


----------



## scrittore (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> grazie Joey...
> seguirò il consiglio.


Tu la storia mia l hai letta... perdonare colma il vuoto.di chi te lo chiede non il tuo.... se perdoni xche accetti un consiglio finisci per farle perfino un favore.. la notte quando la guarderai con i tuoi occhi vuoti lei ti dira.. "caro.. tutto bene? Perche ci pensi ancora mi hai perdonato no?"
pensa che favore gli fai!!! Perdono vendetta e sbronze vanno fatte consapevolmente..con ragione.
riempi i tuoi spazi prima..anche temporaneamente x dieci lunghi anni va pure bene... poi se vorrai perdonare fai sempre in tempo... sai io l ho pure perdonata la mia ex... ma dopo...mooolto dopo


----------



## Ecate (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che la moglie è normale,lui un pò disagiato.Ma cosa dovrebbe dire la moglie a spider?sono stata una stronza fai bene a vendicarti e a farmela pagare?chiaro che gli ha detto quelle parole che tradotte suonano così:bello mio ,te ne ho fatte di tutti i colori,per un anno ho preso incursioni di cazzo a rete,adesso per motivi miei sto con te,ti ho fatto credere che sono tornata per amore....,adesso perdonami,cosi non devo neanche perdere tempo a cercare di recuperare il rapporto,tanto con te sarebbe comunque troppo facile.


Uhm... Troppo facile? Impossibile, direi. Lui è così incagliato sul sesso extraconiugale di sua moglie da non lasciare spazio ad altro. Comprensibile. Ma questo IMHO è il motivo per cui ricucire è cosa per pochi eletti


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ben rivista, Ecate


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ma amica mia... la Vendetta e' un bene trasversale..coinvolge tutti ed e' una faccenda triste... l intero 3d dovrebbe essere triste.. se non fosse triste non si potrebbe usare la parola Vendetta ...chi la subisce e piu fortunato di chi la pratica... perche la vendetta subita s8 supera come i torti e i lutti familiari... *chi la pratica invece non riesce a farne a meno soprattutto dopo... quando non ha nulla x cui.vale la pena imbrigliarsi enpassa la vita a tentare di ricoprire gli spazi vuot*i...


per questo di tombe se ne devono scavare due...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Da un altro punto di vista.

Se il mio ex mi "perdonasse" sarebbe per me terribile, sarebbe davvero una vendetta finissima.

Perchè vorrebbe dire che è riuscito a porsi su un bel piedistallo candido e intonso, non si è accollato neppure una responsabilità, e si sente pure figo perchè è riuscito a perdonare le mie malvagità.

Penso che mi metterei ad urlare.

Non diteglielo per carità.


----------



## sienne (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

non sono per nulla brava in questi discorsi ... 

Perdonare ... ma cosa? Ma cosa significa in pratica?
Inoltre, già la parola stessa non mi piace proprio ... 

Per me vi erano solo due possibilità ... 
prenderlo per quello che era ... una condotta brutta nei miei confronti,
e come tale, la definisco ancora oggi se me lo chiede. Ma è anche vero,
che emotivamente non mi pizzica più di tanto ... ma quello è e rimane. 
Una parentesi in un percorso ... che per forza di cose, comporta delle 
conseguenze. Cioè, non è la testa, ma il petto ... fiducia? No. 
Su un certo piano la fiducia non c'è più. Perciò cambia la modalità del rapporto. 
L'altra possibilità, chiudere e basta. Perché certe cose, non le cambi. 

Lui voleva il cinquino e il panino. Siamo cresciuti tutti però ... 
impossibile, per me. E tutto questo, non centra nulla con l'affetto ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Tu la storia mia l hai letta... perdonare colma il vuoto.di chi te lo chiede non il tuo.... se perdoni xche accetti un consiglio finisci per farle perfino un favore.. la notte quando la guarderai con i tuoi occhi vuoti lei ti dira.. "caro.. tutto bene? Perche ci pensi ancora mi hai perdonato no?"
> pensa che favore gli fai!!! Perdono vendetta e sbronze vanno fatte consapevolmente..con ragione.
> riempi i tuoi spazi prima..anche temporaneamente x dieci lunghi anni va pure bene... poi se vorrai perdonare fai sempre in tempo... sai io l ho pure perdonata la mia ex... ma dopo...mooolto dopo



ma, amico mio,
per quanto ti capisca...
non si tratta di un favore.
e poi in fondo perdonando, si farebbe anche un favore a se stessi, non trovi?
Io non ho mai preso in seria considerazione la vendetta.
la mia era solo una riflessione su una vendetta immaginata ma che mi sembra impossibile mettere in pratica.
Non sono per niente vendicativo e non lo sono mai stato neanche con altre situazioni.
la vendetta non mi disseta.
preferisco semmai chiudermi in un ostinato e stizzoso silenzio sentimentale, questo forse si.
mi viene alla mente un film.. il "film bianco" di un noto regista polacco,
 dove si cerca un analisi del tradimento e della relativa vendetta.
una vendetta lontana nel tempo... e che non mi sembra abbia portato beneficio.
si perde e si perde sempre.
Il giudice alla fine non sorride, applica la sua vendetta... ma non ne sente più il sapore.
la vita scorre comunque, sopra ogni vendetta e sopra ogni meschinità.


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che la moglie è normale,lui un pò disagiato.Ma cosa dovrebbe dire la moglie a spider?sono stata una stronza fai bene a vendicarti e a farmela pagare?chiaro che gli ha detto quelle parole che tradotte suonano così:bello mio ,te ne ho fatte di tutti i colori,per un anno ho preso incursioni di cazzo a rete,adesso per motivi miei sto con te,ti ho fatto credere che sono tornata per amore....,adesso perdonami,cosi non devo neanche perdere tempo a cercare di recuperare il rapporto,tanto con te sarebbe comunque troppo facile.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

veramente divertente.
giuro!
quasi credibile...vedi che stai a migliorà?
sarò sorpreso quando in un tuo post, non leggerò la parola cazzo.
almeno in uno, ovvio.
talmente ossessionato dal pene minuscolo che ti ritrovi, da non riuscire a pensare senza averlo in mente.
comunque tornando al tuo bel post...
potere delle scuole serali... tutto recupero.
sei riuscito a scrivere un pensierino, che non è cqazzo, culo, anal, sborra e languori.
il tono è sempre quello del Lando Buzzanca e simili, con qualche strascico deL Nando dei fumetti zozzi...
però che ci vogliamo aspettare da un borgataro di periferia?
(che il centro di Roma ha iniziato a conoscerlo,
quando hanno aperto la metro C )


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ma con la vendetta non si risolve un cazzo nella coppia, prendila come una scopata extra e stop, senza farti troppo seghe mentali.
Per me all'inizio era un voler fare del male a chi quel male me l'aveva arrecato, ma è evidente che le cose non stanno sullo stesso piano, il dolore che ho provato io è scoprire il tradimento, mia moglie non avendolo mai scoperto (il mio di tradimento), non ha la più pallida idea di cosa si provi (anche se adesso magari sta soffrendo per altri motivi), allora l'ho presa così come è venuta, scopata extra, stop. Cinico lo so, ma in quel momento, egoisticamente parlando, stavo bene.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sei riuscito a scrivere un pensierino, che non è cqazzo, culo, anal, sborra e languori.
> il tono è sempre quello del Lando Buzzanca e simili, con qualche strascico deL Nando dei fumetti zozzi...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## scrittore (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma, amico mio,
> per quanto ti capisca...
> non si tratta di un favore.
> e poi in fondo perdonando, si farebbe anche un favore a se stessi, non trovi?
> ...


La vita va corretta amico mio... troppo forte da buttarla giu liscia... Capossela


----------



## scrittore (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per questo di tombe se ne devono scavare due...


Ah ma se mi tiri in mezzo le tombe non hai capito molto bene il succo amaro del discorso... qui si parla di vendetta e non di tradimento o di omicidio... quelli li sono aegomenti facili..tutti sanno tradire o uccidere.. ma per vendicarsi ci vuole piu senno..piu coraggio..perche viene dopo tutto... viene a seguiti della fossa del morto della tomba econ tanto di funerale... viene dopo. Le due tombe gia ci sono e tutti i giochi son stati fatti. Il prete ha detto la messa e l amante ti ha gia chiesto scusa...
La vendetta non uccide...il perdono non assolve.. sono entrambi metodi di cura. Il primo a base di veleno il secondo a base di miele


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ah ma se mi tiri in mezzo le tombe non hai capito molto bene il succo amaro del discorso... qui si parla di vendetta e non di tradimento o di omicidio... quelli li sono aegomenti facili..tutti sanno tradire o uccidere.. ma per vendicarsi ci vuole piu senno..piu coraggio..perche viene dopo tutto... viene a seguiti della fossa del morto della tomba econ tanto di funerale... viene dopo. Le due tombe gia ci sono e tutti i giochi son stati fatti. Il prete ha detto la messa e l amante ti ha gia chiesto scusa...
> La vendetta non uccide...il perdono non assolve.. sono entrambi metodi di cura. Il primo a base di veleno il secondo a base di miele


No, Scri... mi riferivo a Confucio.
Prima di intraprendere il viaggio della vendetta scava sempre due tombe.
Anche allegoriche, eh?
Perchè qualcosa muore pure di te.


----------



## nicola (21 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ah ma se mi tiri in mezzo le tombe non hai capito molto bene il succo amaro del discorso... qui si parla di vendetta e non di tradimento o di omicidio... quelli li sono aegomenti facili..tutti sanno tradire o uccidere.. ma per vendicarsi ci vuole piu senno..piu coraggio..perche viene dopo tutto... viene a seguiti della fossa del morto della tomba econ tanto di funerale... viene dopo. Le due tombe gia ci sono e tutti i giochi son stati fatti. Il prete ha detto la messa e l amante ti ha gia chiesto scusa...
> *La vendetta non uccide...il perdono non assolve.. sono entrambi metodi di cura. Il primo a base di veleno il secondo a base di miele*


Purtroppo la prima io ce l'ho chiusa ancora qui accanto a me in un cassetto, col continuo pensiero se farla o meno...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma, amico mio,
> per quanto ti capisca...
> non si tratta di un favore.
> e poi in fondo perdonando, si farebbe anche un favore a se stessi, non trovi?
> ...



Dissento spider. e dissento veramente con furore. E' vero citare la vendetta è di per se una citazione negativa ( o almeno credo) ma la parola vendetta esiste, e se esiste a secondo di come sei fatto dentro, questa parolina a volte se attuata nella realtà vale quello che hai fatto e se ci saranno anche le conseguenze del caso.


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma con la vendetta non si risolve un cazzo nella coppia, prendila come una scopata extra e stop, senza farti troppo seghe mentali.
> Per me all'inizio era un voler fare del male a chi quel male me l'aveva arrecato, ma è evidente che le cose non stanno sullo stesso piano, il dolore che ho provato io è scoprire il tradimento, mia moglie non avendolo mai scoperto (il mio di tradimento), non ha la più pallida idea di cosa si provi (anche se adesso magari sta soffrendo per altri motivi), allora l'ho presa così come è venuta, scopata extra, stop. Cinico lo so, ma in quel momento, egoisticamente parlando, stavo bene.





Che poi, parliamoci chiaro, se il cattivo/a di cui vendicarsi non sa del tradimento dell'altro, che cavolo di vendetta è?
E' giusto come hai detto tu, una gratificazione personale, una rivncita di cui godere in silenzio, ma non è vendetta.


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Purtroppo la prima io ce l'ho chiusa ancora qui accanto a me in un cassetto, col continuo pensiero se farla o meno...


hai una vendetta nel cassetto?

non ti ci facevo vendicativo.

immagino dire tutto alla moglie, vero?
quella non è vendetta, è amore del prossimo.

una sacrosanta verità in nome di una sacrosanta ragione.


----------



## nicola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai una vendetta nel cassetto?
> 
> non ti ci facevo vendicativo.
> 
> ...


ma nooo, quella è solo verità, diciamo che è un paio di volte peggio, ecco xchè bisogna trovare il coraggio di farla.
Cmq sempre nel cassetto (davvero) sta...


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma nooo, quella è solo verità, diciamo che è un paio di volte peggio, ecco xchè bisogna trovare il coraggio di farla.
> Cmq sempre nel cassetto (davvero) sta...


dai racconta...
in fondo è solo una fantasia.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Niente*



Spider ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> veramente divertente.
> giuro!
> ...


La metro c è ancora chiusa demente!:rotfl:Indipendentemente dalle periferie romane che son sempre meglio di dove cazzo vivi tu,per questioni di lavoro proprio non potrei viverci...!Ma quanto ti brucia quando ti ricordo quanto sei coglione?:rotfl:


----------



## nicola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dai racconta...
> in fondo è solo una fantasia.


umh..te lo dico in pvt


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*si*

Avete fatto una bella coppia di malati fra tutti e due,con voi c'è sempre da divertirsi!:rotflue cornutoni da competizione...!:rotfl:


----------



## nicola (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avete fatto una bella coppia di malati fra tutti e due,con voi c'è sempre da divertirsi!:rotflue cornutoni da competizione...!:rotfl:


come ho detto tempo fa ad un altro coglione, sai quanti non sanno ancora??...auguri


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che poi, parliamoci chiaro, se il cattivo/a di cui vendicarsi non sa del tradimento dell'altro, che cavolo di vendetta è?
> E' giusto come hai detto tu, una gratificazione personale, una rivncita di cui godere in silenzio, ma non è vendetta.


Infatti mia cara Diletta


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dissento spider. e dissento veramente con furore. E' vero citare la vendetta è di per se una citazione negativa ( o almeno credo) ma la parola vendetta esiste, e se esiste a secondo di come sei fatto dentro, questa parolina a volte se attuata nella realtà vale quello che hai fatto e se ci saranno anche le conseguenze del caso.


la vendetta non appaga...
 e io mi fido dei poeti e della vita,
più che di me stesso.
la soddisfazione potrebbe essere veloce o lenta, 
etena o evanescente...
resterebbe il senso di quello che fai.
per me non ci sarebbe senso.
certo, non mangio una pizza con l'amante di mia moglie,
ma neanche sicuro lo ammazzerei.
in fondo un uomo con le sue debolezze e le sue meschinità...
la vendetta maggiore forse è la consapevoleza di noi stessi.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> come ho detto tempo fa ad un altro coglione, sai quanti non sanno ancora??...auguri


Non era riferito a te ma al conte e spider due cornutazzi non da poco!


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la vendetta non appaga...
> e io mi fido dei poeti e della vita,
> più che di me stesso.
> la soddisfazione potrebbe essere veloce o lenta,
> ...



Minchia quanto te la meni Spider, è fatti sta scopata.....


----------



## nicola (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non era riferito a te ma al conte e spider due cornutazzi non da poco!


si, ma cazzo pure tu datti na calmata...:smile:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Ancora???'*



Spider ha detto:


> la vendetta non appaga...
> e io mi fido dei poeti e della vita,
> più che di me stesso.
> la soddisfazione potrebbe essere veloce o lenta,
> ...


Imbecille,quello non c'entra un cazzo!tua moglie è debole e meschina ti entra in quella cazzo di testa piena di corna?ma sei de legno?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Nico*



nicola ha detto:


> si, ma cazzo pure tu datti na calmata...:smile:


Ma calmata di cosa?devo permettere a sto fallito di un cornuto certi insulti?ma la moglie ha fatto solo che bene,questo è un povero imbelle.....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la vendetta non appaga...
> e io mi fido dei poeti e della vita,
> più che di me stesso.
> la soddisfazione potrebbe essere veloce o lenta,
> ...


Ma tu pensi che io non sappia o che non capisca che la vendetta non appaga? pensi che alla mia età non sappia determinate cose?

Ma alla mi età ho anche imparato una cosa, che il mondo è totalmente diverso da quello che i filosofi ci scrivono e che questi spesso e volentieri sono l'espressione più malinconica di una loro esistenza maledetta dalla vita. Quindi io divento padrone di quel piccolo mondo che mi appartiene e spacco il culo a chi ci entra senza il permesso. Semplice. 

La vita è fatta della nostra realtà e io mi fido del mio istinto, seppur rozzo atavico e sbagliatissimo, ma almeno reale e vero e che riesca a farmi sfogare la dove qualcuno/a entra giocando un gioco sporco. certamente in un gioco pulito gioco pulito, ma prova a giocare sporco e io ci sarò.


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Imbecille,quello non c'entra un cazzo!tua moglie è debole e meschina ti entra in quella cazzo di testa piena di corna?ma sei de legno?


Ma oltre a farlo cornuto come tanti qui dentro, che ha fatto di così cattivo la moglie di Spider da attirare le ire del grande Oscuro, a cui bacio il culo??
(questa domanda l'ho fatta anche per Perplesso ) sono ripetitivo lo so!!


----------



## nicola (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma calmata di cosa?devo permettere a sto fallito di un cornuto certi insulti?ma la moglie ha fatto solo che bene,questo è un povero imbelle.....


Senti oscuro, noi non ci conosciamo, ma se posso è come se dicessi che una donna si è meritata di essere violentata perchè portava la minigonna. E dai


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Imbecille,quello non c'entra un *cazzo*!tua moglie è debole e meschina ti entra in quella *cazzo* di testa piena di corna?ma sei de legno?


oh, stai a peggiorà!
cazzi (2)
vedi a fare i complimenti.
guarda che le *squole *serali... 
dopo i 40 anni si pagano salate!!!!!
il panino con la mortadella te lo portavi?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Ma oltre a farlo cornuto come tanti qui dentro, che ha fatto di così cattivo la moglie di Spider da attirare le ire del grande Oscuro, a cui bacio il culo??
> Questo stronzo di spider è un disco rotto e basta no?un continuo insultare l'amante della moglie.ma quello cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?ha conosciuto una con le mutande allegre e se le trombata punto.Che cazzo vuole spider da quello?ma tirasse fuori le palle una volta nella vita e non per pisciare,la colpevole è dentro casa....e ogni volta con quello e che due coglioni.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Spider ha detto:


> oh, stai a peggiorà!
> cazzi (2)
> vedi a fare i complimenti.
> guarda che le *squole *serali...
> ...


No,me le pagava tua moglie,tua moglie il panino io il salame,mi sembra sia rimasta molto contenta che ne dici?:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma oltre a farlo cornuto come tanti qui dentro, che ha fatto di così cattivo la moglie di Spider da attirare le ire del grande Oscuro, a cui bacio il culo??
> (questa domanda l'ho fatta anche per Perplesso ) sono ripetitivo lo so!!


ma tu baci il culo a tutti.
si nasce pecora.

hai una deformazione professionale...
e poi diciamolo, baciare il culo ti piace, in fondo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> ma tu baci il culo a tutti.
> si nasce pecora.
> 
> hai una deformazione professionale...
> e poi diciamolo, baciare il culo ti piace, in fondo.


E si ,tu poi sei sto gran cuore di leone vero?a tua moglie cosa piace baciare imbelle?


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,me le pagava tua moglie,tua moglie il panino io il salame,mi sembra sia rimasta molto contenta che ne dici?:rotfl:


a mia moglie i salamini rinsecchiti non piacciono.
tu stai sui 12 cm, grasso che cola...
sei ossessionato dal sesso e dal cazzo grosso, 
perchè ce lo hai piccolo, ecco perchè.
fai un pò te.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io la so in altro modo, opposto:
> "il miglior perdono è la vendetta"
> Come vedi, due facce della stessa medaglia, ed entrambe con una loro validità.



Io preferisco questa 'Dolce è la vendetta, specialmente per le Donne'.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> a mia moglie i salamini rinsecchiti non piacciono.
> tu stai sui 12 cm, grasso che cola...
> sei ossessionato dal sesso e dal cazzo grosso,
> perchè ce lo hai piccolo, ecco perchè.
> fai un pò te.


E allora ecco perchè ti ha riempito di corna....:rotfl:Ma che aspetti a tirar fuori un pò di amor proprio coglione?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a mia moglie i salamini rinsecchiti non piacciono.
> tu stai sui 12 cm, grasso che cola...
> sei ossessionato dal sesso e dal cazzo grosso,
> perchè ce lo hai piccolo, ecco perchè.
> fai un pò te.



shhhh sai che ho scoperto? 


Il tipetto oscurino il pistolinoino entra il pistolinoino nella serratura delle maniglie delle macchine per fare le due gocce ( cit Lui) dentro la macchina!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

*fatece largo*

che passamo noi...sti giovanotti de sta roma bella...semo regazzi fatti cor pennello e le raggazze famo innamora'.....e le ragazze famo innamora'...
ma che ce frega , ma che ce importa, si l oste ar vino c'ha messo l acqua, e noi je dimo, e noi je famo: c'hai messo l'acqua e nun te pagamo MA PERO' noi semo quelli, che ja risponnemo in coroo, e' mejo er vino de li castelli che questa zozza societa'....
ce pia(s)ciono li polli, l abbacchi e le galline perche so senza spine e nun so' come er baccala', la societa' dei magnaccioni, la societa' della gioventu'....a noi ce piace de magna' e beve e nun ce piace de lavora'

osteeeeeeee
portace n artro litro che noi ce lo bevemo, e poi ja risponnemo embe' embe'? che c'e'? e quando er vino mbe',  ciariva ar gozzo mbe', ar gargarozzo mbe', ce fa n ficozzo mbe', pe falla corta, pe falla breve, mio caro oste portace da beve da beve da beve


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora ecco perchè ti ha riempito di corna....:rotfl:Ma che aspetti a tirar fuori un pò di amor proprio coglione?


ma deficente, 
io non mi amo,
mi adoro.
sei tu che non ti ami per niente e dovresti 
accettare la condizione che ti ha imposto la Natura.
non puoi farci niente.
sei piccolo


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma tu baci il culo a tutti.
> si nasce pecora.
> 
> hai una deformazione professionale...
> e poi diciamolo, baciare il culo ti piace, in fondo.


No, solo a oscuro :singleeye:
Nessuna deformazione professionale, faccio altro nella vita. 
E poi non te la prendere, in comune abbiamo i rami in testa......però tu il culo ad Oscuro non lo baci :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che passamo noi...sti giovanotti de sta roma bella...semo regazzi fatti cor pennello e le raggazze famo innamora'.....e le ragazze famo innamora'...
> ma che ce frega , ma che ce importa, si l oste ar vino c'ha messo l acqua, e noi je dimo, e noi je famo: c'hai messo l'acqua e nun te pagamo MA PERO' noi semo quelli, che ja risponnemo in coroo, e' mejo er vino de li castelli che questa zozza societa'....
> ce pia(s)ciono li polli, l abbacchi e le galline perche so senza spine e nun so' come er baccala', la societa' dei magnaccioni, la societa' della gioventu'....a noi ce piace de magna' e beve e nun ce piace de lavora'
> 
> ...


che sei bella quando canti tesoro mio.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che sei bella quando canti tesoro mio.


volevo allentare la tensione


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> No, solo a oscuro :singleeye:
> Nessuna deformazione professionale, faccio altro nella vita.
> E poi non te la prendere, in comune abbiamo i rami in testa......però tu il culo ad Oscuro non lo baci :rotfl:


ma non ci penso per niente.
 e se mai glielo bacio e solo per ficcaglierlo in culo.
ma ho impressione che potrebbe piacergli, visto il soggetto,
 tutto parole e nessun fatto.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> volevo allentare la tensione



Fai bene figliolosa, ma credimi succede ogni volta che scrivi, e sono serio. Sei il mio splendore più fulgido!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*E si*



Spider ha detto:


> ma deficente,
> io non mi amo,
> mi adoro.
> sei tu che non ti ami per niente e dovresti
> ...


Tutti i dementi si adorano e non si accorgono di essere schifati da chi hanno accanto.Pensa un pò quanto hai fatto schifo a tua moglie,e ancora ride di te....Il coglione scrive le letterine,ma quanti anni hai?Sai cosa possa significare amor proprio coglione?ma ti rendi conto di quanto sei ridicolo?


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> volevo allentare la tensione



Dai ci sei riuscita, Oscuro non scrive più


Ops...... rettifico, ha già scritto


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> No, solo a oscuro :singleeye:
> Nessuna deformazione professionale, faccio altro nella vita.
> E poi non te la prendere, in comune abbiamo i rami in testa......però tu il culo ad Oscuro non lo baci :rotfl:


E certo compensa con la moglie no?vedi a sto cornuto le corna come lo hanno ridotto?che schifo di uomo....!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fai bene figliolosa, ma credimi succede ogni volta che scrivi, e sono serio. Sei il mio *splendore più fulgido!*


*


che ho ripreso tutto da te *


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*spider*



Spider ha detto:


> ma non ci penso per niente.
> e se mai glielo bacio e solo per ficcaglierlo in culo.
> ma ho impressione che potrebbe piacergli, visto il soggetto,
> tutto parole e nessun fatto.


E mi sa che sei scarso pure in quello,visto le spaccate di tua moglie fuori casa o no?:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che poi, parliamoci chiaro, se il cattivo/a di cui vendicarsi non sa del tradimento dell'altro, che cavolo di vendetta è?
> E' giusto come hai detto tu, una gratificazione personale, una rivncita di cui godere in silenzio, ma non è vendetta.



Il bello è prima goderne, poi, al momento giusto, farlo sapere, quando se ne ha voglia e si ritiene sia il momento per dirlo. 
Intanto utilizzarlo solo come maggiordomo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*ma*



Spider ha detto:


> ma deficente,
> io non mi amo,
> mi adoro.
> sei tu che non ti ami per niente e dovresti
> ...


Scrivi una letterina dai grande uomo, che atroce vendetta,che cattivone,che palle,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:la letterina a babbo natale,fatti portare un pò di dignità!:smile:


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scrivi una letterina dai grande uomo, che atroce vendetta,che cattivone,che palle,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:la letterina a babbo natale,fatti portare un pò di dignità!:smile:


madonna,
 quanto sei elementare.
di pensiero, dico.
fai impressione...


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il bello è prima goderne, poi, al momento giusto, farlo sapere, quando se ne ha voglia e si ritiene sia il momento per dirlo.
> Intanto utilizzarlo solo come maggiordomo.


Guarda, è pericoloso, conosco una brava persona (conosciuta solo virtualmente), gran padre e grande marito, che ha subito il tradimento della moglie ed ha passato tutto il repertorio che noi traditi conosciamo, poi ha messo in pratica la famosa "vendetta", la moglie l'ha beccato, per lui è iniziato l'inferno, mi racconta che se la passava meglio con il dolore del tradimento rispetto a quello che sta passando adesso che la moglie l'ha scoperto, ma se la passa vermanete male, tutto questo nonostante la moglie abbia tradito per prima e in più di un'occasione, vai a capire cosa frulla nella testa delle persone, meglio tenerla segreta la vendetta


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> madonna,
> quanto sei elementare.
> di pensiero, dico.
> fai impressione...


Penso la stessa cosa di te,mi fai una grande pena credimi.Sembri un bimbo spaventato,letterine,insulti all'amante di tua moglie,sei patetico.Il tempo passa è invece di andare avanti stai sempre peggio,sei semplicemente un ricettacolo di figure di merda, come uomo mi fai vergognare.Io spero che tu non abbia più di 20 anni,è per quelli come te che la categoria maschile è così invisa alle donne!


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Penso la stessa cosa di te,mi fai una grande pena credimi.Sembri un bimbo spaventato,letterine,insulti all'amante di tua moglie,sei patetico.*Il tempo passa *è invece di andare avanti stai sempre peggio,sei semplicemente un ricettacolo di figure di merda, come uomo mi fai vergognare.Io spero che tu non abbia più di 20 anni,è per quelli come te che la categoria maschile è così invisa alle donne!


ma io ho solo 18 anni e mezzo...
come ti permetti di darmi 20 anni?

il tempo passa...
si stava meglio quando si stava peggio...
non ci sono più le mezze stagioni...
io però c'ho sempre il cazzettino..


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*ecco*



Spider ha detto:


> ma io ho solo 18 anni e mezzo...
> come ti permetti di darmi 20 anni?
> 
> il tempo passa...
> ...


Ecco questo è il massimo che sai fare.Se ti diverti così tanto a farti ridere dietro fai pure,oltre ad essere un grande coglione non hai neanche il dono della simpatia.Sei una miseria d'uomo.


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Guarda, è pericoloso, conosco una brava persona (conosciuta solo virtualmente), gran padre e grande marito, che ha subito il tradimento della moglie ed ha passato tutto il repertorio che noi traditi conosciamo, poi ha messo in pratica la famosa "vendetta", la moglie l'ha beccato, per lui è iniziato l'inferno, mi racconta che se la passava meglio con il dolore del tradimento rispetto a quello che sta passando adesso che la moglie l'ha scoperto, ma se la passa vermanete male, tutto questo nonostante la moglie abbia tradito per prima e in più di un'occasione, vai a capire cosa frulla nella testa delle persone, meglio tenerla segreta la vendetta


ma non è che sta brava persona...si chiama Homer?


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider non scherzare, aspe che mi tocco i coglioni, ma l'hai proprio tirata sta sfiga. Vabbè che ormai le mie amanti, sono sparite, non dovrei temere.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Guarda, è pericoloso, conosco una brava persona (conosciuta solo virtualmente), gran padre e grande marito, che ha subito il tradimento della moglie ed ha passato tutto il repertorio che noi traditi conosciamo, poi ha messo in pratica la famosa "vendetta", la moglie l'ha beccato, per lui è iniziato l'inferno, mi racconta che se la passava meglio con il dolore del tradimento rispetto a quello che sta passando adesso che la moglie l'ha scoperto, ma se la passa vermanete male, tutto questo nonostante la moglie abbia tradito per prima e in più di un'occasione, vai a capire cosa frulla nella testa delle persone, meglio tenerla segreta la vendetta


Gran padre e gran marito e piuttosto coglione, parrebbe.


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Spider non scherzare, aspe che mi tocco i coglioni, ma l'hai proprio tirata sta sfiga. Vabbè che ormai le mie amanti, sono sparite, non dovrei temere.


addirittura al plurale!
ma quante ce ne avevi?
una in ogni porto?
e poi ricordati che la vendetta ha le gambe lunghe...
chissà ste amanti cosa stanno tramando...


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Guarda, è pericoloso, conosco una brava persona (conosciuta solo virtualmente), gran padre e grande marito, che ha subito il tradimento della moglie ed ha passato tutto il repertorio che noi traditi conosciamo, poi ha messo in pratica la famosa "vendetta", la moglie l'ha beccato, per lui è iniziato l'inferno, mi racconta che se la passava meglio con il dolore del tradimento rispetto a quello che sta passando adesso che la moglie l'ha scoperto, ma se la passa vermanete male, tutto questo nonostante la moglie abbia tradito per prima e in più di un'occasione, vai a capire cosa frulla nella testa delle persone, meglio tenerla segreta la vendetta



Evidentemente il tuo amico deve avere problemi, molti problemi, perchè per me è l'ultimissimo del pensieri se mio marito lo venisse a sapere, io non lo considero proprio un tradimento, questo lo sa, che gli entri o meno in testa è un problema suo. Non perdo il sonno. Non capisco come il tuo conoscente non sappia reagire alla moglie che farebbe meglio a tenersi per se le sfuriate. Mio marito non oserebbe fiatare, potrebbe giusto finalmente fare le valigie, ma per dove???


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Evidentemente il tuo amico deve avere problemi, molti problemi, perchè per me è l'ultimissimo del pensieri se mio marito lo venisse a sapere, io non lo considero proprio un tradimento, questo lo sa, che gli entri o meno in testa è un problema suo. Non perdo il sonno. Non capisco come il tuo conoscente non sappia reagire alla moglie che farebbe meglio a tenersi per se le sfuriate. Mio marito non oserebbe fiatare, potrebbe giusto finalmente fare le valigie, ma per dove???


Bé sai essendo una donna puó chiedere la separazione e automaticwnte lui si troverebbe fuori casa. Potrebbero essere questi i sorci verdi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco questo è il massimo che sai fare.Se ti diverti così tanto a farti ridere dietro fai pure,oltre ad essere un grande coglione non hai neanche il dono della simpatia.Sei una miseria d'uomo.



A me é simpatico


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il perdono, quello vero costa un enorme fatica. E solo nel tempo e con un dolore sordo dentro si può perdonare e soprattutto non c'è perdono se non c'è assunzione di colpa, cioè se c'è oblio. Il tradimento perdonato è un tradimento che continua a essere lì, bello solido, presente a entrambi.
> 
> I romantici che tradiscono tradiscono se stessi, fanno a pezzi il sogno che era divenuto realtà. Non si perdonano di esser stati in paradiso e aver preferito una passeggiata nella melma... smettono di essere puri come credevano, ma non perché hanno mancato all'altro, ma perché hanno mancato al loro stesso sogno.


Sono una romantica? E' romantico quel modo di pensare?
Non riesco a perdonare chi si è fatto male da solo.
Ma chi non è così non sentirà la stessa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Personalmente, nel ruolo di traditore, se scoperto fossi solo ripagato con la stessa moneta, ne sarei contento. Ma nel ruolo di tradito non posso accettare di rinnegare le mie idee. La fedeltà non dovrebbe essere un accordo, ma un modo di essere.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ecco la lettera! Molto spideriana. Quel sarcasmo, quella dolcezza, quella spietatezza che comunque la pietà la conosce. Non risparmi niente ne' a lui ne' a te! Ti ferisci bene, ma lo ferisci. Gli fai anche un dono, un permesso a tempo, quello di fargli visitare, tu, da padrone di casa, i vostri ricordi e brani di quotidianità, con quella dimensione e quel brivido che, tu sai e lui sa, non ha mai potuto ne' mai potrà vivere naturalmente lungo le ore e le stagioni. Te li riprendi, poi, dopo averli mostrati, e con questo acquisti per sempre un potere su di lui, la vibrazione quasi ti squassa, ma lo fai non staccandogli mai gli occhi dagli occhi. Lo ustioni con un tono che quasi blandisce. Continui a versargli miele e fiele sull'ustione, sono sicura che a un certo punto non ne poteva più...nessuna concessione ne' a lui ne' a te, impossibile per lui combattere.
> A me non avrebbe fatto ridere questa lettera, mi avrebbe dato voglia di viaggiare  con il mantello dell'invisibilità addosso. Ha ragione Tebe, struggente, e implacabile aggiungerei io, forse *sento però implacabilità non solo verso di lui*.


Hai trovato le parole che cercavo.
Mai avrei data altra intimità a chi già ne aveva avuta.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Caro spider immaginare la vendetta è come un auto-condanna... la vendetta è come la sbronza...bisogna prendersela tutta, sacrosanta, studiata mirata come un cecchino. La vendetta è una sola lunga interminabile attesa fatta di anni in cui ripeti gli stessi gesti e le stesse cose cambiando solo ogni tanto un piccolo piccolissimo particolare, come quando ad esempio mi sopportai la presenza dell'amico della mia ex moglie per tutti gli anni di fidanzamento, fino alle nozze dove me lo spiaccicò di fianco come mio testimone.
> Ricordo ancora il colpo di tosse che mi scappo quando il prete chiese alla folla se avevano qualcosa in contrario e eventualmente tacere per sempre. No li mi sfuggi qualcosa ma grazie al cielo ero ancora abbastanza ubriaco da farcela. La vendetta è fatta di ricerca, metodica, di qualche cuore di cane in grado di essermi amica al punto giusto da poterla presentare a fianco della mia sposa durante la festa del nostro secondo anniversario...cosi che possa conoscerla la mia amica, mentre io parlo col compare suo amico del più e del meno, del Bianco Superiore del Frascati che sa di poco rispetto al Lacrime Cristi...e via discorrendo fino a sera, fino a quando l'attesa e la ricerca lasciano lo spazio all'evento e all'azione consapevole...come la sbronza dicevo...come quando rientrai a casa sapendo di trovarla a letto col mio amico compare... la bella famigerata troia e l'infame. Mi portai a casa, parenti amici e genitori e di fianco a me, abbracciato a me, la mia cara amica cuore di cane che mi consolava davanti alla mia ex-sposa che guardava, perchè doveva guardare, e mi asciugava le mie lacrime che tutti pensavano fossero di disperazione ma che in verità ti dico erano gioia per le mie gote rosse di rabbia e di liberazione, da quegli anni investiti in qualcosa che brucia ancora dentro, come il rum andato a male che ti infiamma lo stomaco e ti fa vomitare l'anima...e nonostante tutto non si placa e ti fa fare cose sconclusionate...come mandare affanculo cuore-di-cane dopo aver abusato della sua fedeltà alla mia causa, ad esempio...
> 
> 
> Ecco la Vendetta. La soddisfazione più grande di avercela fatta a rovinare la vita di chi se lo merita e che dopo ti canta dentro con la voce rauca dell'ubriaco sobrio che ha tanto mal di testa e tanto vuoto e noia e silenzio....da riempire.


Per me è il racconto di un dolore coltivato talmente a lungo da trasformarlo in un albero solido da cui non ci si libererà mai.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sono per nulla brava in questi discorsi ...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Spider (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai trovato le parole che cercavo.
> Mai avrei data altra intimità a chi già ne aveva avuta.



invece io,
 ho voluto regalargli quella nostra intimità,
ho voluto sfamare la bestia...
ho voluto saziare la sua fame.
perchè lo so che sarà una sazietà che lo farà scoppiare.
è la fame degli infami.
La fame di un uomo che si appostava sotto casa, 
per vedere chi usciva o chi entrava, chi la viveva.
che ha cercato la descrizione minuziosa della casa in cui vivo,
che ha voluto sapere il giorno del compleanno di mio figlio,
 che ha voluto vedere e commentare le nostre fotografie...
che chiedeva di me e come fossi a letto...
che al telefono riusci a dirmi che "in fondo...
mi voleva bene...perchè era successa una cosa strana"
 e a lui sembrava di conoscermi da sempre.

ti regalo la mia vita, 
perchè so che non sarà mai tua.


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Guarda, è pericoloso, conosco una brava persona (conosciuta solo virtualmente), gran padre e grande marito, che ha subito il tradimento della moglie ed ha passato tutto il repertorio che noi traditi conosciamo, poi ha messo in pratica la famosa "vendetta", la moglie l'ha beccato, per lui è iniziato l'inferno, mi racconta che se la passava meglio con il dolore del tradimento rispetto a quello che sta passando adesso che la moglie l'ha scoperto, ma se la passa vermanete male, tutto questo nonostante la moglie abbia tradito per prima e in più di un'occasione, vai a capire cosa frulla nella testa delle persone, meglio tenerla segreta la vendetta


Ma mi sembra strano lui.
Tradito. Tradisci per vendetta. Ti fai beccare e la teaditeice ti fa passare le pene d inferno?

stiamo scherzando?
Ma io ti inceneriscocon lo sguardo da basilisco global. E poi ti frantumo con una benna per dragare i fiumi.

Certe cose non le posso leggere.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> invece io,
> ho voluto regalargli quella nostra intimità,
> ho voluto sfamare la bestia...
> ho voluto saziare la sua fame.
> ...


Appunto.
Io non l'avrei mai fatto.
Per me la migliore vendetta è cancellare chi mi ha fatto del male.
Non mi interessa come si sente l'altro.
Mi interessa come mi sento io e senza brutte persone in vista sto molto meglio.


----------



## Spider (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Io non l'avrei mai fatto.
> Per me la migliore vendetta è cancellare chi mi ha fatto del male.
> Non mi interessa come si sente l'altro.
> Mi interessa come mi sento io e senza brutte persone in vista sto molto meglio.



posso anche ragionevolmente pensare che non è
 necessario ammazzarsi di botte,
 o bruciarti la macchina... o non so cosa, ma certo mi rimane 
difficile pensare che passerai il resto della tua vita tutto 
tronfio e a testa alta per esserti scopato la donna di un altro.
questo hai fatto, ok, va bene.
ma ti faccio notare bene cosa eri, cosa cercavi, cosa ti mancava.
ti mancava in fondo il nostro amore, la nostra quotidianetà, la nostra vita.
e vedi bene il perchè...
guardalo in faccia il perchè.
lei era una troia, certo, ma tu ci hai investito su questa donna,
 l'amavi alla fine, e per lei avresti fatto, quello che ho sempre fatto io.
unica differenza,
 non ti amava lei.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Io non credo che i pensieri di un amante siano questi. Sono convinta che si dia giustificazioni e autoassoluzioni solide come montagne, come del resto il traditore.
Ma in effetti non mi importa che pensieri abbiano.
Mi interesso io e voglio pensieri puliti.
Non sto criticando te, sto esprimendo il mio sentire.


----------



## Spider (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo che i pensieri di un amante siano questi. Sono convinta che si dia giustificazioni e autoassoluzioni solide come montagne, come del resto il traditore.
> Ma in effetti non mi importa che pensieri abbiano.
> Mi interesso io e voglio pensieri puliti.
> Non sto criticando te, sto esprimendo il mio sentire.



non sono i suoi pensieri...fino a che non glieli fai notare.
per lui , ovvio che ero solo uno stronzo, 
che si meritava le corna.
(questo, diceva)
e probabilmente lo sono ancora...
 ma certo se non è stupido,
avrà da riflettere.
in fondo volevo questo, che riflettesse sulla sua vita.
(miserabile o no)


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

è un mio grande limite ... 

che cacchio me ne frega a me, se l'amante si mette a riflettere o meno. 
Con quella persona non avevo e non avrò nulla da compartire ... 
E se ha creduto o sperato in qualcosa ... sono state le parole, 
gesti di lui, che hanno alimentato un certo sentire ... 

Se vi è qualcuno che dovrebbe riflettere, è il tradito ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non sono i suoi pensieri...fino a che non glieli fai notare.
> per lui , ovvio che ero solo uno stronzo,
> che si meritava le corna.
> (questo, diceva)
> ...


E' questa la cosa strana che ho capito leggendo questa discussione: si prova interesse per i pensieri e i sentimenti di qualcuno che ha a che fare con noi solo per interposta persona.
Essere stato l'amante di chi amavo non mi mette realmente in relazione con quella persona e soprattutto non ho alcun interesse, desiderio di mettermici.
Io reagisco, al contrario di molti, con l'esclusione dal mio mondo non con l'integrazione, anche ridimensionata, nella mia realtà.
E' una questione di competitività: se considero qualcuno manifestamente inferiore non mi metto in competizione così come non discuto con un verme.


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' questa la cosa strana che ho capito leggendo questa discussione: si prova interesse per i pensieri e i sentimenti di qualcuno che ha a che fare con noi solo per interposta persona.
> Essere stato l'amante di chi amavo non mi mette realmente in relazione con quella persona e soprattutto non ho alcun interesse, desiderio di mettermici.
> Io reagisco, al contrario di molti, con l'esclusione dal mio mondo non con l'integrazione, anche ridimensionata, nella mia realtà.
> E' una questione di competitività: se considero qualcuno manifestamente inferiore *non mi metto in competizione così come non discuto con un verme.*


:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un mio grande limite ...
> 
> ...


Ecco, senti come me.
Bello "compartire" avrei infatti dovuto dire "non ho nulla da spartire" anche se ci siamo spartiti una persona.
Ma una persona non è una cosa e delle scelte compiute dal traditore non possono coinvolgere me.


----------



## Spider (22 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un mio grande limite ...
> 
> ...



sienne,
 ma è ovvio che io ho riflettuto.

ho tirato anche le mie conclusioni,
 stanne certa.
parlavamo di vendetta...
io ho scritto,
 poi cosa sia successo non so.
forse la mia vendetta era solo scrivere cosa pensavo
 io di quello 
che lui pensava fosse amore.
tutto qui.
la mia vendetta se fosse, era renderlo cosciente che non era amore.
era solo sesso, 
al più.


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sienne,
> ma è ovvio che io ho riflettuto.
> 
> ho tirato anche le mie conclusioni,
> ...


Ciao

non vi era bisogno di farlo riflettere ...
nel momento stesso, che lei ha scelto te,
tutta quella bolla di sapone ... si dissolve ...
e rimane quello che in realtà è ... sesso. 

deve essere una cosa umiliante ... 
una fregatura alla massima potenza ... 
e anche questo aspetto, che ho detestato di più
nel mio ex-compagno ... illudere ... 
alla fine, un po' tutti ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' questa la cosa strana che ho capito leggendo questa discussione: si prova interesse per i pensieri e i sentimenti di qualcuno che ha a che fare con noi solo per interposta persona.
> Essere stato l'amante di chi amavo non mi mette realmente in relazione con quella persona e soprattutto non ho alcun interesse, desiderio di mettermici.
> Io reagisco, al contrario di molti, con l'esclusione dal mio mondo non con l'integrazione, anche ridimensionata, nella mia realtà.
> E' una questione di competitività: se considero qualcuno manifestamente inferiore non mi metto in competizione così come non discuto con un verme.



ma io non l'ho mai considerato inferiore,
e non sono mai stato in competizione, 
almeno in amore.
(sul sesso se ne può discutere)
le relazioni, invece nascono...anche se tu le vorresti sopire.
io ho relazionato, con quest'uomo anche se non avrei voluto, pensa te.
non è con l'annientamento che uccidi il tuo mostro, ma con la sua scoperta.
ti conosco, so chi sei, sono capace di esorcizzarti,
e non farti diventa il fantasma della mia coscienza.


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non vi era bisogno di farlo riflettere ...
> nel momento stesso, che lei ha scelto te,
> ...



Vero! E deludere.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non l'ho mai considerato inferiore,
> e non sono mai stato in competizione,
> almeno in amore.
> (sul sesso se ne può discutere)
> ...


Ho capito.
Sono modi diversi di reagire.
In me, molto spesso, il disgusto è l'emozione predominante.


----------



## Spider (22 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non vi era bisogno di farlo riflettere ...
> nel momento stesso, che lei ha scelto te,
> ...


non era necessario?
beh, mi sono tolto un sassolino...
una piccola soddisfazione.
coglione, volevi l'amore, cercalo da un altra parte.
la mignotta è impegnata.

il mio dolore è gigantesco,
 il tuo allora è sovvraumano, 
e lo è ancora di più
quando pensi di  aver trovato l'amore.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Febbraio 2014)

Non è per dire,ma io il gesto di Spider l'avrei fatto uguale.
Infatti ottiene un sacco di risultati che altre reazioni non ottengono.

1. Ti fa misurare l'ampiezza della tua magnanimità a confronto con la pochezza del tuo avversario
2. Non nega l'evidenza dell'essere esistito di un rivale
3. Polverizza la personalità del rivale, lo colpisce nella sua debolezza estrema
4. Non nasconde nulla né a sé né all'altro
5. Chiarisce a sé stessi chi si è e cosa si è. Dà i nomi alle cose e alle persone, le consegna a ruoli precisi
6. Permette di narrare, che è un potere grandioso, perché raccontando tutto va a posto. Il suo posto, quello che IO gli assegno. E permette una calma, per quanto tumultuosa.
7. Narrare -e parlare scrivendo- sistema, cura. Non lascia strascichi né sospesi con l'altro, permette di riappropriarsi di sé e della propria storia.
8. Fa storia.


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non era necessario?
> beh, mi sono tolto un sassolino...
> una piccola soddisfazione.
> coglione, volevi l'amore, cercalo da un altra parte.
> ...



Ciao

ok ... ora ho capito, scusa, 
sono proprio dura. 

Se ti ha fatto bene, allora sì ... 

A me lei, ha fatto pena. Molta pena. 
Più che altro questo ... ma io, 
non centro nulla ... chi centra è lui. 
E questo mi ha dato tanto da riflettere ... 
Ho capito e riconosciuto tanto ... 
Ma per come sono fatta, alla fine,
con tutta la comprensione di questo mondo,
non si gioca così con le persone ... 
Lei, non avrebbe cercato lì l'amore,
se lui non glielo avrebbe fatto credere ...

Abbiamo due modi diversi ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è per dire,ma io il gesto di Spider l'avrei fatto uguale.
> Infatti ottiene un sacco di risultati che altre reazioni non ottengono.
> 
> 1. Ti fa misurare l'ampiezza della tua magnanimità a confronto con la pochezza del tuo avversario
> ...


Tutto questo va bene e ognuno di noi crea la propria narrazione. Io non sento la necessità di comunicarla a chi non considero degno della mia comunicazione.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto questo va bene e ognuno di noi crea la propria narrazione. Io non sento la necessità di comunicarla a chi non considero degno della mia comunicazione.


Secondo me è un errore. Perché l'altro, se non lo esorcizzi, continua a esistere. Così, invece, lo annichilisci. Lui deve sapere. Certo, con il tono giusto, che non è di uno che urla il suo dolore, ma te lo fa sentire, parlandoti del tuo, e facendoti capire che è molto più pesante del suo...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me è un errore. Perché l'altro, se non lo esorcizzi, continua a esistere. Così, invece, lo annichilisci. Lui deve sapere. Certo, con il tono giusto, che non è di uno che urla il suo dolore, ma te lo fa sentire, parlandoti del tuo, e facendoti capire che è molto più pesante del suo...


Veramente io ci metto un bel "chi se ne frega!". Pensi qualunque cosa, soffra o no non mi riguarda. La sua esistenza non mi interessa, figurati sentimenti e pensieri! Può pure essere felicissimo, per me è uguale.
Io penso a me, non all'altr*.


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io ci metto un bel "chi se ne frega!". Pensi qualunque cosa, soffra o no non mi riguarda. La sua esistenza non mi interessa, figurati sentimenti e pensieri! Può pure essere felicissimo, per me è uguale.
> Io penso a me, non all'altr*.


interessa cosa pensa di me.
che ricordo avrà di mia moglie, di me della mia vita della mia famiglia.
allora appena uscito dalla tua storia , puoi pure pensare quello che ti pare... ma poi io, 
ti faccio riflettere...e vedrai che con il tempo non vedrai più cosi belli...
 tutti quei momenti passati con lei.
a quei momenti dovrai dare un altro sapore.
e il sale, te l'ho dato io.
questa la mia vendetta.
la tua in fondo è l'annientamento,
 ma dimmi la verità non pensi mai a come lei ha vissuto il tutto?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io ci metto un bel "chi se ne frega!". Pensi qualunque cosa, soffra o no non mi riguarda. La sua esistenza non mi interessa, figurati sentimenti e pensieri! Può pure essere felicissimo, per me è uguale.
> Io penso a me, non all'altr*.


Credi di pensare a te, e invece non puoi non pensare anche al terzo, che resta sottotraccia. 
Non ci credo che uno che viene tradito non si domandi "ma cosa ci ha trovato in quello là? cosa ha che io non ho? cosa dà che io non do?".
Magari poi ti puoi pure raccontare che la persona che ti tradisce ha perso la testa, è diventata un'altra, è impazzita, è immatura, è stronza, è... tutto quello che vuoi. Ma la domanda no, non ci credo che uno non se la fa.


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me è un errore. Perché l'altro, se non lo esorcizzi, continua a esistere. Così, invece, lo annichilisci. Lui deve sapere. Certo, con il tono giusto, che non è di uno che urla il suo dolore, ma te lo fa sentire, parlandoti del tuo, e facendoti capire che è molto più pesante del suo...



Ciao Fantastica,

dipende ... 

Se lei ha una certa importanza ... è un'ombra, allora sì. 
Lei, per me, non lo è mai stata ... e questo lo esprimo con il silenzio. 
Non c'è nulla da esorcizzare, nulla da annientare ... 
Lei a me, non ha creato dolore, bensì è stato lui ... 
Se mi fossi rivolta a lei, conoscendomi ... e mi conosco bene,
l'avrei coccolata alla fine, per il male che prova ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fantastica,
> 
> dipende ...
> 
> ...


il male che prova???
ma lei sapeva di te, faceva paragoni...
 diceva che c'haveva le tette più grosse delle tue?
lei ti conosceva bene, questo tu non hai mai capito.


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Credi di pensare a te, e invece non puoi non pensare anche al terzo, che resta sottotraccia.
> Non ci credo che uno che viene tradito non si domandi "ma cosa ci ha trovato in quello là? cosa ha che io non ho? cosa dà che io non do?".
> Magari poi ti puoi pure raccontare che la persona che ti tradisce ha perso la testa, è diventata un'altra, è impazzita, è immatura, è stronza, è... tutto quello che vuoi. Ma la domanda no, non ci credo che uno non se la fa.



Ciao Fantastica,

queste domande, veramente, non me le sono poste. 
Parto dal presupposto, che siamo tutti differenti e diamo cose differenti.
E se a lui, non basto più o ricerca altre cose ... allora, brutto scemo, apri bocca!

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (23 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fantastica,
> 
> dipende ...
> 
> ...


Capisco e certamente può essere diverso da caso a caso. Però... ti dico la mia perplessità. Se amo il mio uomo, io non posso pensare che il mio uomo vada con una donna che non è nessuno... parto dal presupposto che il mio uomo è molto sé stesso in quello che fa. Per questo, perché ne ho stima, perché gli do valore come persona, per me l'altra diventa importante. Non perché lo sia in sé, ma perché lui l'ha in qualche modo "amata"...


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il male che prova???
> ma lei sapeva di te, faceva paragoni...
> diceva che c'haveva le tette più grosse delle tue?
> lei ti conosceva bene, questo tu non hai mai capito.



Ciao

non posso impedire a qualcuno di fare paragoni. 

E non mi riduco a due tetta, a due cosce, ad un culetto. 
È ridicolo ... mi sottraggo prorprio da un gioco del genere. 
Non sono un giocattolo. Sono molto attiva ... e accesa ... 
E il paragone avviene in rapporto a lui ... 
Ehh no, non io sto sotto esame ... se basto o non basto ... 
Ma proprio viceversa ... visto, che poi ha scelto me ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non posso impedire a qualcuno di fare paragoni.
> 
> ...


eppure lo sei stata , un culo, due tette, una figa...
 perchè pensi che ti abbia tradito?
 e il  paragone mica lo facevi tu,
 lo faceva lei...e lui rispondeva.
si, no, forse.


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> eppure lo sei stata , un culo, due tette, una figa...
> perchè pensi che ti abbia tradito?
> e il  paragone mica lo facevi tu,
> lo faceva lei...e lui rispondeva.
> si, no, forse.


Ciao Spider,

a me, non toglie nessuna punta alla mia corona ...  ... 

Ma ti rendi conto che stress? 
Mamma che stress, solo al pensiero. 
Non per nulla mi fa pena. Ma veramente. 
E lo so bene, che lo ha fatto ... 
E si è anche molto impegnata a piacere. Lo so. 
Ma ti rendi conto? Dove sta la naturalezza poi?
Dove rimane, quello che siamo in realtà?

Se non ti basto più ... o una situazione ti sta strozzando,
basta dirlo ... ma lui proprio di questo ha avuto paura. 
Mi conosce ... così come ammira questo lato, così ne ha paura. 
Avrei aperto la coppia ... e lo avrei lasciato libero ... 
Non lotto ... non costringo nessuno. Ma sono molto conseguente. 
Un bene o un male? La mia parte in tutto ciò ... 
E un senso di colpa, per troppo tempo ... 


sienne


----------



## tullio (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Credi di pensare a te, e invece non puoi non pensare anche al terzo, che resta sottotraccia.


Noi siamo fatti anche degli altri, che perciò sono presenti in noi, ci piaccia o meno. Non si tratta di fare confronti del tipo ce l'ha più lungo lui o ce l'ho più lungo io, si tratta del fatto che la tua vita è disegnata ora anche da queste persone. 
IO tendo ad essere empatico e poiché non mi capita mai di avere una relazione senza un poco di interesse e di affetto mi sono sempre interessato alla vita delle donne che mi erano amiche e condividevano la mia passione. Mai invadente e anzi discreto per natura, ascoltavo però con vero interesse le questioni famigliari e se era il caso domandavo con partecipazione per saperne di più. Qualche volta, devo dire, ho provato punte di gelosia per quelle vite intere di cui raccoglievo solo frammenti e dalle quali, in fondo, ero escluso. Quelle persone mi interessavano e contavano per me. Così, una lettera come quella di Spider, come ho già ammesso, mi avrebbe fatto un male enorme poiché mi avrebbe precipitato nell'intensità di una situazione dalla quale ero diventato escluso. Avrei sentito il peso di una responsabilità per la quale non potevo più far nulla. Capisco come la persona che ha causato a Spider tutto abbia desiderato di entrare nella vita di quella famiglia. Proprio per questo una lettera simile, tagliente senza risparmio, non può che aver avuto un effetto. Chiude definitivamente la possibilità di poter parteciapre. Per sempre. 
Ora che sto dall'altra parte, ancora, quel che mi addolora di più non è sapere che sono tradito...è proprio non sapere nulla: mi sembra di essere escluso dalla vita della persona che amo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> eppure lo sei stata , un culo, due tette, una figa...
> perchè pensi che ti abbia tradito?
> e il  paragone mica lo facevi tu,
> lo faceva lei...e lui rispondeva.
> si, no, forse.


Ma questo chi te lo dice?
Non vale in tutti i rapporti di tradimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non posso impedire a qualcuno di fare paragoni.
> 
> ...


Condivido mai sentita in competizione sarebbe semplice per chi tradisce cercar di scaricare la coscienza così (lei/lui era meglio di te) ma anche piuttosto stupido aggiungerei :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido mai sentita in competizione sarebbe semplice per chi tradisce cercar di scaricare la coscienza così (lei/lui era meglio di te)* ma anche piuttosto stupido aggiungerei* :mrgreen:


Soprattutto stupido.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> invece io,
> ho voluto regalargli quella nostra intimità,
> ho voluto sfamare la bestia...
> ho voluto saziare la sua fame.
> ...


È una cosa che capisco benissimo.

Ma non ti regalo la mia vita.
Te la faccio vedere. Annusare e toccare.
Te la faccio vivere attraverso le mie concessioni facendoti scoppiare di dolore.
Perche tocchi e respiri qualcosa che vuoi ma che non hai.
Molto sottile. Molto scorpionico.
Lo feci anche io.


----------



## Salomè (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> visto che nell'altro 3d si parla di vendetta...
> 
> come immaginate o se mai avete immaginato la vostra vendetta?
> sono certo che anche i più puri, qualcosa avranno pensato.
> ...


la mia vendetta l'ho sempre immaginata pubblica, in mezzo ai loro amici. smantellerei in un attimo quella reputazione da fidanzato devoto, e distruggerei quella "gabbia dorata, ma che sempre gabbia rimane" (cit. di lui) che si è costruito. poi dritta dalla sua fidanzata a dirle che i dettagli sono il suo mestiere e che se in anni di tradimenti non ha capito un cazzo, allora è messa proprio male. e peggio ancora se non ha voluto vedere.


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido mai sentita in competizione sarebbe semplice per chi tradisce cercar di scaricare la coscienza così (lei/lui era meglio di te) ma anche piuttosto stupido aggiungerei :mrgreen:



Ciao Fiammetta,

ma una comparazione di che, poi?
Manca proprio qualsiasi base. Quello che ha fatto lei,
io non ne sono proprio capace ... due esseri diversi. 
E questo in rapporto a lui, mi ha dato da pensare ... 
Se è attratto da una persona così, che non si è fermata
di fronte a nulla ... allora lui, non può fare per me ... 
A questa conclusione ci sono arrivata piano piano,
vedendo soprattutto il dopo tradimento ... la parte sobria. 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta,
> 
> ma una comparazione di che, poi?
> Manca proprio qualsiasi base. Quello che ha fatto lei,
> ...


Quoto:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> È una cosa che capisco benissimo.
> 
> Ma non ti regalo la mia vita.
> Te la faccio vedere. Annusare e toccare.
> ...


Non ricordo la storia di Spider ma se il tipo voleva una vita cob la moglie di Spider una lettera così puô anche funzionare.
Ma se fosse uno come te che nylla chiede e nulla pretende dubito gli faccia alcun effetto se non dire "ma questo sta messo male, chi la vuole la sua vita?"


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordo la storia di Spider ma se il tipo voleva una vita cob la moglie di Spider una lettera così puô anche funzionare.
> Ma se fosse uno come te che nylla chiede e nulla pretende dubito gli faccia alcun effetto se non dire "ma questo sta messo male, chi la vuole la sua vita?"



nessun problema a farti un sunto.
54 anni all'epoca, scapolone, un figlio con una donna mai sposata e a suo tempo tradita...
a detta di mia moglie... parecchie donne, la moto, una casetta da solo.
le donne mai amate... con lei diceva di aver trovato l'amore vero, si era innamorato per la prima volta nella sua vita.
e allora tre, quattro telefonate a giorno e altrettanti messaggini...
l'amore mai fatto cosi, con lei era diverso, mai stato cosi..per lui era un angelo caduto in terra solo per lui,
 e sentiva che era da tanto che lo aspettava.
geloso quando lei gli raccontava di averlo fatto con me.
pieno di tenerezze e tante bellissime parole.
riusci anche a paragonare questo amore all'amore verso suo figlio...e aveva dubbi.
voleva e desiderava fantasticando, viaggi e una vita insieme... 
un Piccolo figlio anche da crescere e educare insieme.
questo era.
secondo te era innamorato????


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordo la storia di Spider ma se il tipo voleva una vita cob la moglie di Spider una lettera così puô anche funzionare.
> Ma se fosse uno come te che nylla chiede e nulla pretende dubito gli faccia alcun effetto se non dire "ma questo sta messo male, chi la vuole la sua vita?"


Il tipo di spider non era come me.
Voleva lei. Era innamorato.
Per cui ha funzionato alla grande.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> nessun problema a farti un sunto.
> 54 anni all'epoca, scapolone, un figlio con una donna mai sposata e a suo tempo tradita...
> a detta di mia moglie... parecchie donne, la moto, una casetta da solo.
> le donne mai amate... con lei diceva di aver trovato l'amore vero, si era innamorato per la prima volta nella sua vita.
> ...


Gesù...


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il tipo di spider non era come me.
> Voleva lei. Era innamorato.
> Per cui ha funzionato alla grande.



e aggiungo, tanto per ridere che,
quando è scoppiata la bomba... gli ha dato la copia delle chiavi di casa sua,
dicendogli che lui c'era ed era pronto anche a sposarsi.
 lui...anarchico
 per principio e refrattario a ogni istituzione.


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto:smile:



...e tebina,
 l'amore ci cambia, ci trasforma.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> nessun problema a farti un sunto.
> 54 anni all'epoca, scapolone, un figlio con una donna mai sposata e a suo tempo tradita...
> a detta di mia moglie... parecchie donne, la moto, una casetta da solo.
> le donne mai amate... con lei diceva di aver trovato l'amore vero, si era innamorato per la prima volta nella sua vita.
> ...


Non saprei... 
Giá il fatto che lo paragonasse all'amore per un figlio a me avrebbe fatto pensare che fossero solo paroloni.


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non saprei...
> Giá il fatto che lo paragonasse all'amore per un figlio a me avrebbe fatto pensare che fossero solo paroloni.


lo ha fatto quando è stato mollato... per fargli capire quanto tenesse a lei.

comunque non è il punto se fosse o non fosse.
in fondo non è importante, anzi a questo punto penso e spero che non lo sia stato.
e veramente lo dico per lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

```

```



Spider ha detto:


> ...e tebina,
> l'amore ci cambia, ci trasforma.


Ma soffrire fortifica ... Almeno per me Buondì ragnetto


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma soffrire fortifica ... Almeno per me Buondì ragnetto



buondì.
a roma oggi c'è un sole bellissimo...
una città con tanto sole, sempre.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> buondì.
> a roma oggi c'è un sole bellissimo...
> una città con tanto sole, sempre.


Da non perdere. E, miracolosamente, almeno oggi, c'è anche nel profondo nord.:smile:


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...e tebina,
> l'amore ci cambia, ci trasforma.


Già.
E noi scorpioni siamo bravissimi a nutrirci del nostro colore e quello degli altri.
Diventiamo dei vampiri emotivi da aver paura.
Quando ci toscano nel vivo poi...la parte oscura che teniamo a bada cosi bene..beh.
La liberiamo.
Senza nessun remora.


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> E noi scorpioni siamo bravissimi a nutrirci del nostro colore e quello degli altri.
> Diventiamo dei vampiri emotivi da aver paura.
> Quando ci toscano nel vivo poi...la parte oscura che teniamo a bada cosi bene..beh.
> ...



come sai che sono uno Scorpione?????


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> E noi scorpioni siamo bravissimi a nutrirci del nostro colore e quello degli altri.
> Diventiamo dei vampiri emotivi da aver paura.
> Quando ci toscano nel vivo poi...la parte oscura che teniamo a bada cosi bene..beh.
> ...


hm, io sono decisamente scorpione, ma la parte oscura la tengo a bada talmente bene che non so più nemmeno se c'è. Forse hanno sbagliato la data di nascita sul certificato


----------



## Fantastica (23 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, io sono decisamente scorpione, ma la parte oscura la tengo a bada talmente bene che non so più nemmeno se c'è. Forse hanno sbagliato la data di nascita sul certificato


Hai presente il glifo della Vergine?


E quello dello Scorpione... :


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> come sai che sono uno Scorpione?????


Perché ti leggo e mi vedo.
Perche i tuoi percorsi mentali sono i miei.
E anche i tuoi picchi.
Non potevi essere altro che scorpione.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> interessa cosa pensa di me.
> che ricordo avrà di mia moglie, di me della mia vita della mia famiglia.
> allora appena uscito dalla tua storia , puoi pure pensare quello che ti pare... ma poi io,
> ti faccio riflettere...e vedrai che con il tempo non vedrai più cosi belli...
> ...


Verità? No!
Mi interessa moltissimo di me.


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> E noi scorpioni siamo bravissimi a nutrirci del nostro colore e quello degli altri.
> Diventiamo dei vampiri emotivi da aver paura.
> Quando ci toscano nel vivo poi...la parte oscura che teniamo a bada cosi bene..beh.
> ...


Ciao Tebe,

non hai timore del tuo lato oscuro?
Sinceramente, io si ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai presente il glifo della Vergine?View attachment 8221
> 
> 
> E quello dello Scorpione... :
> ...


hm, io, sai, di questa roba non so niente, la trovo un po' ridicola. Che dovrei capire da questi due segni (che ho imparato or ora che sono anch'essi glifi)?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

La *favola della rana e dello scorpione* è una favola su uno scorpione che chiede a una rana di lasciarlo salire sulla schiena e di trasportarlo dall'altra sponda di un fiume. La rana temendo di essere punta durante il viaggio si rifiuta; tuttavia lo scorpione sostiene che anche lui cadrebbe nel fiume e non sapendo nuotare morirebbe insieme alla rana. Così la rana accetta e inizia a trasportarlo ma a metà strada lo scorpione effettivamente punge la rana condannando a morte entrambi. Quando la rana sente la puntura dello scorpione chiede il perché del suo gesto e lo scorpione risponde: "È la mia natura".
La favola è utilizzata per indicare il comportamento di alcune creature che, incontentabili, trascurano le conseguenze delle loro azioni



Io cerco di non essere una rana


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La *favola della rana e dello scorpione* è una favola su uno scorpione che chiede a una rana di lasciarlo salire sulla schiena e di trasportarlo dall'altra sponda di un fiume. La rana temendo di essere punta durante il viaggio si rifiuta; tuttavia lo scorpione sostiene che anche lui cadrebbe nel fiume e non sapendo nuotare morirebbe insieme alla rana. Così la rana accetta e inizia a trasportarlo ma a metà strada lo scorpione effettivamente punge la rana condannando a morte entrambi. Quando la rana sente la puntura dello scorpione chiede il perché del suo gesto e lo scorpione risponde: "È la mia natura".
> La favola è utilizzata per indicare il comportamento di alcune creature che, incontentabili, trascurano le conseguenze delle loro azioni
> 
> 
> ...


hm, in effetti essere velenosi è un'indole :smile:. Poi dipende da quanto spazio si ritiene opportuno dare all'indole. Sono sempre stata a favore dell'evoluzione personale, che è movimento, al contrario della statica dell'indole. Ritengo accettabile dar corda, come indole, solo al colore degli occhi


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> non hai timore del tuo lato oscuro?
> Sinceramente, io si ...
> ...


Ho imparato a conviverci.
Ma si.
A volte mi spaventa ma é parte di me. 
Ci sarà sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> buondì.
> a roma oggi c'è un sole bellissimo...
> una città con tanto sole, sempre.


Adoro Roma a che se caotica ... :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La *favola della rana e dello scorpione* è una favola su uno scorpione che chiede a una rana di lasciarlo salire sulla schiena e di trasportarlo dall'altra sponda di un fiume. La rana temendo di essere punta durante il viaggio si rifiuta; tuttavia lo scorpione sostiene che anche lui cadrebbe nel fiume e non sapendo nuotare morirebbe insieme alla rana. Così la rana accetta e inizia a trasportarlo ma a metà strada lo scorpione effettivamente punge la rana condannando a morte entrambi. Quando la rana sente la puntura dello scorpione chiede il perché del suo gesto e lo scorpione risponde: "È la mia natura".
> La favola è utilizzata per indicare il comportamento di alcune creature che, incontentabili, trascurano le conseguenze delle loro azioni
> 
> 
> ...


È utilizzata soprattutto per spiegare la natura dei narcisisti patologici :singleeye: Il concetto è: la loro natura non puoi cambiare per nessuno e nessun motivazione o spinta che  per persone con una natura sana sarebbero logiche e giuste


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È utilizzata soprattutto per spiegare la natura dei narcisisti patologici :singleeye: Il concetto è: la loro natura non puoi cambiare per nessuno e nessun motivazione o spinta che  per persone con una natura sana sarebbero logiche e giuste


La spiegazione è di Wikipedia.
Io cerco di defilarmi da chi per sua natura intende usarmi anche facendomi del male.
Chi lo fa (narciso o con altra indole) lo può fare anche facendosi del male ed è per questo che a volte si fatica a crederlo ed è questo l'insegnamento maggiore della favola.


----------



## Innominata (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> buondì.
> a roma oggi c'è un sole bellissimo...
> una città con tanto sole, sempre.


Sempre, anche se piove tre mesi di fila, e anche più volte al giorno. Sul mio balcone violette ed erba gatta sono spuntate in maniera autoctona, i rimasugli di terra saranno stati impollinati dal ponentino e fertilizzati dalla guazza abbondante, quest'inverno.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La spiegazione è di Wikipedia.
> Io cerco di defilarmi da chi per sua natura intende usarmi anche facendomi del male.
> *Chi lo fa (narciso o con altra indole) lo può fare anche facendosi del male ed è per questo che a volte si fatica a crederlo ed è questo l'insegnamento maggiore della favola.*


Appunto


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> come sai che sono uno Scorpione?????


Azz, peccato, mi eri così' simpatico...


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Azz, peccato, mi eri così' simpatico...


problemino... con gli scorpioni?

o è la solita storia che è un segno maledetto, stronzo, e vendicativo????
dicono però che sprigiona sesso!!!!


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> problemino... con gli scorpioni?
> 
> o è la solita storia che è un segno maledetto, stronzo, e vendicativo????
> dicono però che sprigiona sesso!!!!


:rock:


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> problemino... con gli scorpioni?
> 
> o è la solita storia che è un segno maledetto, stronzo, e vendicativo????
> dicono però che sprigiona sesso!!!!


Problemi coi segni d'acqua in genere. Viviamo su pianeti diversi. Maledetto stronzo e vendicativo no, però pericoloso. 
Ps ma tu sei uno scorpione dolce :smile:


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Verità? No!
> Mi interessa moltissimo di me.



ma che risposta è?
pensi che a me non interessi di me?
ma lo sai anche tu che non sei un carrarmato, che tu sei anche gli altri perchè con loro ti rapporti,
dalla semplice quotidianetà allo schifoso tradimento...sempre interagisci con qualcuno.
anche se non lo vuoi vedere... e non lo vuoi sentire,
 per una tratto più o meno breve la tua vita si è incrociata a con quella che tuo marito si portava a letto.
questo è.
e ci avrai pensato certo,
 dopo puoi decidere se non essere rana,
 ma solo dopo.
ma si può scegliere anche di essere struzzi, perchè no?
chiuder la porta, buttare la chiave e poi infilare la testa sotto la sabbia.
ma il non pensare, e pensare solo a cosa sei tu,
 è solo un atto controllato e razionale.
che certo non ti mette al riparo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che risposta è?
> pensi che a me non interessi di me?
> ma lo sai anche tu che non sei un carrarmato, che tu sei anche gli altri perchè con loro ti rapporti,
> dalla semplice quotidianetà allo schifoso tradimento...sempre interagisci con qualcuno.
> ...


Al riparo da cosa? Dal dolore? Figurati! Sono io che sostengo che dal dolore non c'è modo di salvarsi.
Semplicemente trovo inutile rapportarmi con altri che delle mia vita non voglio che facciano parte.
Che stiano bene o male non mi riguarda. Se fossero come me starebbero malissimo ma, con tutta evidenza, non sono come me e quindi staranno benissimo e nulla potrei fare per cambiare questo fatto.
L'abilità che ha ogni persona di trovare motivazioni e giustificazioni del proprio agire è straordinaria e chi vuole sentirsi nel giusto continuerà a sentirsi qualunque cosa io potrei fare.
Lo troverei uno spreco di energia emotiva.
Non c'è nessuna negazione della realtà ma solo un riprendere il controllo delle mie scelte, almeno le mie!


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

certo, che interagiamo ogni giorno con tante persone. 
E a secondo di tante piccole e grandi cose, in modo differente,
cioè da un aspetto di forma fino alla più sottile intimità. 
Ma non siamo (ausgeliefert) -> consegnati (?), senza volontà
ai vari tipi di interazione ... bensì, c'è anche la nostra volontà. 
Se ritengo che qualcuno mi fa più male che bene, lo escludo ... 
Come con il mio ex-compagno ... un sanguisuga 
e di sangue da dare non ho più ... pausa di contatto fino a giugno. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al riparo da cosa? Dal dolore? Figurati! Sono io che sostengo che dal dolore non c'è modo di salvarsi.
> *Semplicemente trovo inutile rapportarmi con altri che delle mia vita non voglio che facciano parte.*
> Che stiano bene o male non mi riguarda. Se fossero come me starebbero malissimo ma, con tutta evidenza, non sono come me e quindi staranno benissimo e nulla potrei fare per cambiare questo fatto.
> L'abilità che ha ogni persona di trovare motivazioni e giustificazioni del proprio agire è straordinaria e chi vuole sentirsi nel giusto continuerà a sentirsi qualunque cosa io potrei fare.
> ...



Condivido in pieno!
Quando ho capito che la cosa più sana per me era di distaccarmi completamente da qualcosa che non mi apparteneva così da non volerne più avere a che fare, ho recuperato un bel po' della mia energia emotiva.
Il passo successivo è stato quello di cominciare a pensare solo a me.
Egoista?
SI'


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno!
> Quando ho capito che la cosa più sana per me era di distaccarmi completamente da qualcosa che non mi apparteneva così da non volerne più avere a che fare, ho recuperato un bel po' della mia energia emotiva.
> Il passo successivo è stato quello di cominciare a pensare solo a me.
> Egoista?
> SI'



Ciao Diletta,

non so, se sia veramente egoismo. Non credo. 
Credo che sia una forma di auto-protezione ... 
Una forma di volersi bene e di avere cura di se stessi. 
Solo così ... si ritrova un equilibrio con ciò che ci circonda ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La facocera che si mise con Elio è del segno dello scorpione.
> Stranamente, era più romantica che passionale. Tante dediche d'amore e poco sesso e pompini.
> 
> Tu non sei così, vero? :up:



Non ho capito se stai domandando a spider se fa pompini. :carneval::carneval:  ( si capisce che scherzo)?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è per dire,ma io il gesto di Spider l'avrei fatto uguale.
> Infatti ottiene un sacco di risultati che altre reazioni non ottengono.
> 
> 1. Ti fa misurare l'ampiezza della tua magnanimità a confronto con la pochezza del tuo avversario
> ...


io non riesco a comprendervi invece. Il rivale, il confronto, i ruoli, la dimostrazione.
E' una rivisitazione di parte di un accaduto che per definizione non appartiene al tradito.
Come commentare un film che non si è visto.
Intanto, in quel tempo e in quel luogo, il tradimento è esistito.
E quello che valeva in quel tempo e in quel luogo e quello che vale dopo sono misurabili da noi solo per noi stessi, non per l'altro.
E trarre delle conclusioni mettendo il valore della nostra coppia in relazione al valore della coppia degli amanti secondo me è un clamoroso autogoal, perchè nel momento stesso in cui si fa una cosa del genere si avalla che siano due grandezze comparabili.
Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non riesco a comprendervi invece. Il rivale, il confronto, i ruoli, la dimostrazione.
> E' una rivisitazione di parte di un accaduto che per definizione non appartiene al tradito.
> Come commentare un film che non si è visto.
> Intanto, in quel tempo e in quel luogo, il tradimento è esistito.
> ...



Ciao

ti sei spiegata molto bene!
E quoto ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non riesco a comprendervi invece. Il rivale, il confronto, i ruoli, la dimostrazione.
> E' una rivisitazione di parte di un accaduto che per definizione non appartiene al tradito.
> Come commentare un film che non si è visto.
> Intanto, in quel tempo e in quel luogo, il tradimento è esistito.
> ...



No Sbri, io non quoto, ti quoterei soltanto se la coppia da subito si lasciasse. Altrimenti il rivale, il confronto i ruoli esistono eccome.  Purtroppo esistono in una commedia di per se che parte sbagliata, ma esistono quei ruoli, eccome.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> interessa cosa pensa di me.
> che ricordo avrà di mia moglie, di me della mia vita della mia famiglia.
> allora appena uscito dalla tua storia , puoi pure pensare quello che ti pare... ma poi io,
> *ti faccio riflettere...*e vedrai che con il tempo non vedrai più cosi belli...
> ...


ma credi davvero di poter essere credibile?
Nel senso: prova a metterti nei suoi panni.
Tu ad una lettera del genere avresti dato considerazione al 100%?
L'avresti considerata la realtà insospettabile dei fatti che tu avevi conosciuto in prima persona?
Io no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No Sbri,* io non quoto*, ti quoterei soltanto se la coppia da subito si lasciasse. Altrimenti il rivale, il confronto i ruoli esistono eccome. Purtroppo esistono in una commedia di per se che parte sbagliata, ma esistono quei ruoli, eccome.


però l'hai fatto:mrgreen:.

Ma tu... prova a vederla così: non è la stessa cosa, rovesciata, di quando l'amante crede di sapere le dinamiche della coppia e si mette in competizione?
Mettiamo da parte le considerazioni su quanto è giusto e quanto è sbagliato perchè se compariamo due cose, vuol dire che le vediamo simili, altrimenti il confronto è impossibile.
Prova a confrontare mele e patate.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non riesco a comprendervi invece. Il rivale, il confronto, i ruoli, la dimostrazione.
> E' una rivisitazione di parte di un accaduto che per definizione non appartiene al tradito.
> Come commentare un film che non si è visto.
> Intanto, in quel tempo e in quel luogo, il tradimento è esistito.
> ...


quoto con entusiasmo!


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non riesco a comprendervi invece. Il rivale, il confronto, i ruoli, la dimostrazione.
> E' una rivisitazione di parte di un accaduto che per definizione non appartiene al tradito.
> Come commentare un film che non si è visto.
> Intanto, in quel tempo e in quel luogo, il tradimento è esistito.
> ...


non so che tipo di amante sei o sei stata o che tipo di amante ti sei beccata fino ad ora...

resta che l'amante di mia moglie, il paragone e la relazione comparata la cercava lui non io.
io gli ho solo espresso, la mia visione della storiache certo è personale, mica la verità assoluta
Siamo stati due grandezze comparabili, e lo sei stata anche tu, schocchina...
certo con lo stizzoso silenzio, puoi sempre ottenere qualcosa...
ma certo non il tuo valore e nemmeno quello della coppia in questione,
se mai  un valore esistesse..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non so che tipo di amante sei o sei stata o che tipo di amante ti sei beccata fino ad ora...
> 
> resta che l'amante di mia moglie, il paragone e la relazione comparata la cercava lui non io.
> io gli ho solo espresso, la mia visione della storiache certo è personale, mica la verità assoluta
> ...



mmm...no spider, fidati


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma credi davvero di poter essere credibile?
> Nel senso: prova a metterti nei suoi panni.
> Tu ad una lettera del genere avresti dato considerazione al 100%?
> L'avresti considerata la realtà insospettabile dei fatti che tu avevi conosciuto in prima persona?
> Io no.



si può essere amanti e insensibili...
certo.
ripeto, l'ho scritta, e gli ho dato tutto il valore che potessi dargli,
se fosse giunta a me, l'avrei considerata per quello che è, 
 per quello che mi vuole dire, non per l'insondabile verità,
 in fondo neanche gli amanti hanno l'insospettabile verità...
pensava di essere amato e  corrisposto... in cinque minuti,
 pur con tutta la gentilezza del caso, mia moglie lo ha messo 
a posto e gli ha dato il ben servito...liqudato, fuori.
ma una cosa che difficilmente capiresti, 
e proprio per il motivo opposto.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mmm...no spider, fidati


ah, già lei è imcomparabile.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tutti siamo comparabili...si comparano pure i figli.
vuoi che mia moglie non abbia fatto paragoni?
resta cosa scegli, questo si.
su questo mi sono basato.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *però l'hai fatto:mrgreen:.
> *
> Ma tu... prova a vederla così: non è la stessa cosa, rovesciata, di quando l'amante crede di sapere le dinamiche della coppia e si mette in competizione?
> Mettiamo da parte le considerazioni su quanto è giusto e quanto è sbagliato perchè se compariamo due cose, vuol dire che le vediamo simili, altrimenti il confronto è impossibile.
> Prova a confrontare mele e patate.


Sul neretto: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :bacio:

scrivo qualcosa ok? sorvolando tanto ma tanto.

Io sono single, una donna che mi piace altrettanto. La corteggio, le sto addosso ecc ecc.

Nel frattempo un altro uomo vede la donna che piace a me e piace anche a lui, e comincia a corteggiarla.

Entrambi cerchiamo un approccio e una conoscenza con una donna libera. lei libera noi liberi, tutto è in regola. 

Se io sono sposato e un altro uomo nascondendosi ( NASCONDENDOSI è UN'AGGRAVANTE E UNA DIMOSTRAZIONE DI PER SE' CHE SA DI STARE SBAGLIANDO, LEI E MIA MOGLIE ANCHE.) si mette in mezzo nella MIA coppia, bhe io gli rompo il culo. Mia moglie è MIA moglie, e non vado a citare chiesa o quant'altro, ma cito che è MIA moglie, lei ha deciso di essere MIA moglie e io SUO marito. 

E se è mia moglie io la amo, Se lei tradendomi e io scoprendolo non mi dice, io non ti amo più ma amo l'altro, io rompo il culo all'altro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Io è proprio questo quello che non capisco, di tanti traditi: l'icapacità di fronteggiare -a testa alta- il fatto, evidente, che in alcuni momenti nella testa, nelle mani, nella pelle, nei pensieri dell'altro non ci si è stati nemmeno di striscio. E riuscire a fronteggiare questo, secondo me, è l'unico passo da fare per recuperare l'adultezza necessaria a oltrepassarlo. In un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io è proprio questo quello che non capisco, di tanti traditi: l'icapacità di fronteggiare -a testa alta- il fatto, evidente, che in alcuni momenti nella testa, nelle mani, nella pelle, nei pensieri dell'altro non ci si è stati nemmeno di striscio. E riuscire a fronteggiare questo, secondo me, è l'unico passo da fare per recuperare l'adultezza necessaria a oltrepassarlo. In un modo o nell'altro.


quoto in particolar modo l'adultezza.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io è proprio questo quello che non capisco, di tanti traditi: l'icapacità di fronteggiare -a testa alta- il fatto, evidente, che in alcuni momenti nella testa, nelle mani, nella pelle, nei pensieri dell'altro non ci si è stati nemmeno di striscio. E riuscire a fronteggiare questo, secondo me, è l'unico passo da fare per recuperare l'adultezza necessaria a oltrepassarlo. In un modo o nell'altro.


ma guarda che io sto dicendo la stessa cosa da un sacco di tempo...
appunto non ho paura della comparazione edel raffronto, 
perchè so che non ci sono sempre stato nei pensieri dell'altro.
Ostinarmi invece a pensare che io non sono paragonabile, 
perchè io sono "mela" e lui è "patata" o viceversa...ma che stiamo al mercato???
mi sembra molto molto elementare, da sciocchi...
non voler pensare per illudersi che sia si come vorresti che fosse stato.
Io non mi sento superire e non esprimo la mia superiorità... con la negazione o la stizzosità.
non ho bisogno di negarti, per sentirmi forte.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto in particolar modo l'adultezza.


già. E cos'è l'adultezza se non la capacità di fronteggiare la realtà, anche quando non ci piace?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma guarda che io sto dicendo la stessa cosa da un sacco di tempo...
> appunto non ho paura della comparazione edel raffronto,
> perchè so che non ci sono sempre stato nei pensieri dell'altro.
> Ostinarmi invece a pensare che io non sono paragonabile,
> ...


hm, ma negare è omettere l'oggetto. Considerare che, in questo, non si è stati noi, l'oggetto, nemmeno implicito, è diverso. Poi, non parlo del tuo caso specifico, anche se non mi sembra comunque che tu lo stia otrepassando.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> già. E cos'è l'adultezza se non la capacità di fronteggiare la realtà, anche quando non ci piace?



e secondo te negando l'altro completamente, 
evitando il paragone...
si affronta la realtà???
secondo me si nega, la realtà.
altro che.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao Spider,

non si tratta di negare ... 
di sentirsi superiori ... 
di essere stizzosi ... 

Ma su quale base, dovrei fare comparazioni?
Su quello che condividevano loro? 
Su quello che comparava lei? 
Su quello che rispondeva lui? 

È un fattore, per me, inutile. 
Perché non mi porta da nessuna parte. 
Compararmi con qualcuno, che lo ha fatto con me ... 
Dico solo ... piacere, ti ha servito a qualcosa?

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e secondo te negando l'altro completamente,
> evitando il paragone...
> si affronta la realtà???
> secondo me si nega, la realtà.
> altro che.


non dico di evitare, di nuovo. Dico di fare uno scatto in più: realizzare che non eri in paragone, che in alcune cose tu non c'eri e non contavi. Prima lo realizzi, prima ne sei fuori.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io è proprio questo quello che non capisco, di tanti traditi: l'icapacità di fronteggiare -a testa alta- il fatto, evidente, che in alcuni momenti nella testa, nelle mani, nella pelle, nei pensieri dell'altro non ci si è stati nemmeno di striscio. E riuscire a fronteggiare questo, secondo me, è l'unico passo da fare per recuperare l'adultezza necessaria a oltrepassarlo. In un modo o nell'altro.


Capisci il vantaggio di stare con un uomo come me?
Almeno stai sicura che io non penso mai a te...
Ma neanche ad altre no?

Sei sicurissima che io penso sempre e solo a me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non dico di evitare, di nuovo. Dico di fare uno scatto in più: realizzare che non eri in paragone, che in alcune cose tu non c'eri e non contavi. Prima lo realizzi, prima ne sei fuori.



per lui, ripeto per l'ultima volta,
 ero in paragone su tutto.
per lei ovviamente no, visto il risultato.
ed io mi sono confrontato su quello che abbiamo parogonato...
mica i suoi viaggi a New York o le sue innumerevoli donne.

io ne sono fuori, molto più di quanto pensi.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non dico di evitare, di nuovo. Dico di fare uno scatto in più: realizzare che non eri in paragone, che in alcune cose tu non c'eri e non contavi. Prima lo realizzi, prima ne sei fuori.


Sul paragonare ho dei dubbi, parlo dei primi istinti dell'uomo, che credo subito si realizzano per passare a riflessioni molto più importanti.


Ma quando scrivi "che in alcune cose tu non c'eri e non contavi". è un'aggravante. 

Stiamo parlando di persone sposate o sbaglio? 

Sanno entrambi che dietro il loro tradimento ci sta una moglie o un marito.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci il vantaggio di stare con un uomo come me?
> Almeno stai sicura che io non penso mai a te...
> Ma neanche ad altre no?
> 
> Sei sicurissima che io penso sempre e solo a me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


scusa, ma a questo preferisco un libro. O un concerto. O un disco. O un film. O dello sport. O un altro uomo. O farmi i peli uno ad uno con la pinzetta. Perfino fare la pasta a mano. Perfino imparare a fare le polpette. Con l'aiuto di Sbri, chiaramente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *non so che tipo di amante sei o sei stata o che tipo di amante ti sei beccata fino ad ora.*..
> 
> resta che l'amante di mia moglie, il paragone e la relazione comparata la cercava lui non io.
> io gli ho solo espresso, la mia visione della storiache certo è personale, mica la verità assoluta
> ...


Il neretto lo lascio alla tua immaginazione perchè mi dispiace ledere la fantasia che hai di me, che varia nel tempo e nelle occasioni e che mi fa immancabilmente sorridere, in senso buono.
Ma tu sei partito dalla vendetta.
La vendetta dovrebbe avere un ritorno.
Tu il tuo ritorno lo vedi nell'aver sminuito la relazione che l'amante di tua moglie aveva con lei, nella sua essenza, nelle sue motivazioni.
Io ti dico solo due cose: 
1) da quella relazione tu sei fuori e non puoi sapere il valore che hanno avuto certi momenti per loro... e ci sono momenti che uno ricorda anche per tutta la vita per il valore che hanno avuto, a prescindere da come sia finita la storia.
2) io se avessi ricevuto una lettera del genere come amante a relazione finita me ne sarei infischiata bellamente perchè tutto quello che c'era da dire sulla storia era già stato detto dalle persone alle quali la storia apparteneva ed il tuo giudizio, dato dall'esterno, basato su una conoscenza approssimativa e lapalissianamente di parte, lasciava il tempo che trovava.

ed infine... l'hai avuto il ritorno? L'hai visto abbattuto, imbruttito, acciaccato, sminuito nella sua considerazione di sè?
Perchè, secondo me, se sei ancora qui a parlarne dopo tanto tempo... chi sta rosicando per il confronto sei tu.
Quel confronto che è solo nella tua testa. Lui era altro da te, tu eri altro da lui, lo siamo tutti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul paragonare ho dei dubbi, parlo dei primi istinti dell'uomo, che credo subito si realizzano per passare a riflessioni molto più importanti.
> 
> 
> Ma quando scrivi "che in alcune cose tu non c'eri e non contavi". è un'aggravante.
> ...


ma qui mica parliamo dei primi istinti. Si dibatte una situazione incancrenita da anni, mi pare. Poi, quella è la realtà. Poi sta a te decidere cosa fare della sofferenza che ti genera. L'adultezza, appunto.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Spider,
> 
> non si tratta di negare ...
> di sentirsi superiori ...
> ...


come vedi una domanda gliela hai fatta...
e lui qualcosa ti avrà risposto, giusto?

non so cosa ti ha lasciato il tradimento,
ma se le cose che condividevano loro non ti sfiorano...
perchè ci sei stata male?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il neretto lo lascio alla tua immaginazione perchè mi dispiace ledere la fantasia che hai di me, che varia nel tempo e nelle occasioni e che mi fa immancabilmente sorridere, in senso buono.
> Ma tu sei partito dalla vendetta.
> La vendetta dovrebbe avere un ritorno.
> Tu il tuo ritorno lo vedi nell'aver sminuito la relazione che l'amante di tua moglie aveva con lei, nella sua essenza, nelle sue motivazioni.
> ...


quotissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, già* lei è imcomparabile*.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> tutti siamo comparabili...si comparano pure i figli.
> vuoi che mia moglie non abbia fatto paragoni?
> ...


ça va sans dire:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> come vedi una domanda gliela hai fatta...
> e lui qualcosa ti avrà risposto, giusto?
> 
> non so cosa ti ha lasciato il tradimento,
> ...


è questo l'errore. Nessuno ha detto che non ti sfiorano. Ma fronteggi la realtà per quello che era, cioè che tu non ne facevi parte, o ci rimani incastrato sotto. Mentre loro sono già altrove.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul neretto: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :bacio:
> 
> scrivo qualcosa ok? sorvolando tanto ma tanto.
> 
> ...


Questa è una scelta che, pur non condividendo, capisco. Come reazione emotiva.
Compiangere o dire di compiangere l'altro perchè non avrà mai avuto quello che abbiamo avuto noi, invece, per me non ha senso.
Avrà avuto altro, in OGNI CASO non avrebbe mai potuto avere quello che ho avuto io, perchè non è me.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> come vedi una domanda gliela hai fatta...
> e lui qualcosa ti avrà risposto, giusto?
> 
> non so cosa ti ha lasciato il tradimento,
> ...



Ciao Spider,

il tradimento, quello dei sentimenti e delle fusioni,
poco ... solo, che accade che due si piacciono ecc. 

E di quanto poco mi posso fidare di lui, visto, 
che si è lasciato abbindolare da mosse sotto la cintura,
ma che comprende l'essere umano, non la donna ... 

L'altro ancora, che è molto più vasto ... 
e che sotto una certa ottica, comprende la società intera ... 
Giochiamo tutti sporco ... e tutti ne siamo incastrati ... 

O ti copri di una pelle doppia ... o affondi ... 
Mi voglio troppo bene, per affondare ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il neretto lo lascio alla tua immaginazione perchè mi dispiace ledere la fantasia che hai di me, che varia nel tempo e nelle occasioni e che mi fa immancabilmente sorridere, in senso buono.
> Ma tu sei partito dalla vendetta.
> La vendetta dovrebbe avere un ritorno.
> Tu il tuo ritorno lo vedi nell'aver sminuito la relazione che l'amante di tua moglie aveva con lei, nella sua essenza, nelle sue motivazioni.
> ...


le considerazioni che ho di te...
sono volubile che ci vuoi fare.
il mio giudizio, lo ripeto anche a te per l'ultima sacrosanta volta...è stato necessariamente approssimativo.
ho già detto che era la mia verità, come lo era la loro e di ognuno dei tre.
non mi devi fare l'elenco di come funzionano certe cose e di quante verità possano esistere.

Tu ti saresti infischiata bellamente di una lettera cosi, ma questa sei tu e il tuo mondo, le tue vacue esperienze sentimentali, ti hanno portato a considerare il cinismo...come alternativa.
non per tutti è cosi.
Non ci sto rosicando, anche perchè non sai cosa è successo dopo...
 posso dirti che solo  dopo la lettera, lui è semplicemente sparito.
ma io non volevo neanche questo risultato, pensa te.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ça va sans dire:mrgreen:


prova ad andare in bagno...
magari ti viene l'ispirazione.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> è questo l'errore. Nessuno ha detto che non ti sfiorano. Ma fronteggi la realtà per quello che era, cioè che tu non ne facevi parte, o ci rimani incastrato sotto. Mentre loro sono già altrove.


oggi, parlo arabo....decisamente.
ma sono tre ore che dico...che non ne facevo parte!
ma che te lo devo ...cantare???????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> oggi, parlo arabo....decisamente.
> ma sono tre ore che dico...che *non ne facevo parte*!
> ma che te lo devo ...cantare???????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se non ne facevi parte, non eri paragonabile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> le considerazioni che ho di te...
> sono volubile che ci vuoi fare.
> il mio giudizio, lo ripeto anche a te per l'ultima sacrosanta volta...è stato necessariamente approssimativo.
> ho già detto che era la mia verità, come lo era la loro e di ognuno dei tre.
> ...


che vuoi, mica tutti possiamo essere profondi e fecondi nelle esperienze sentimentali. Ci vogliono anche quelle come me


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> le considerazioni che ho di te...
> sono volubile che ci vuoi fare.
> il mio giudizio, lo ripeto anche a te per l'ultima sacrosanta volta...è stato necessariamente approssimativo.
> ho già detto che era la mia verità, come lo era la loro e di ognuno dei tre.
> ...


Sarebbe sparito comunque. Mica è sparito per quello che hai scritto tu, che per lui non poteva avere valore. E' sparito per quello che gli ha detto lei, che era l'unica cosa che poteva riconoscere come vera.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se non ne facevi parte, non eri paragonabile.


aridaje!!!!
ma la lettera l'hai letta o hai letto una riga si e una no?
mai paragonato...
semmai ho parlato delle presunzione,
 ovvio per me e per la mia verità...del loro amore.
tutto qui.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sarebbe sparito comunque. Mica è sparito per quello che hai scritto tu, che per lui non poteva avere valore. E' sparito per quello che gli ha detto lei, che era l'unica cosa che poteva riconoscere come vera.


infatti è cosi... 
non avrebbe certo mollato, se lei non fosse stata chiara.
ma secondo te come è potuto esserla?
solo rinnegando quello che c'era stato.
e se hai la forza di rinnegarlo o chiuderlo in un recinto,
 significa che qualcosa di diverso ti spinge.
se ci riesci è perchè non era vero, o almeno era vero ma solo in quel momento, solo in relativo.
mi rendo conto che  un amante abbandonato...non voglia sentire ragioni,
 e voglia credere a tutto quello che c'è stato.
dare a quei momenti , un senso profondo, il suo, 
serve almeno a non sentirsi completamente inutile e usati.
anche per te deve essere stato cosi.
ma la realtà è diversa,
chiuso il recinto del divertimento,
 le vacche e i buoi tornano a casa.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che vuoi, mica tutti possiamo essere profondi e fecondi nelle esperienze sentimentali. Ci vogliono anche quelle come me


basta prendere coscienza.
e lo dico senza offesa.
puoi pure stare tutta la vita a pensare che il tuo amante amava solo te...
e che avete avuto una storia bellissima...
di cui l'altro non può capirne il senso.
resta il fatto nudo e crudo, che lui ora ti ha scaricato
e per la scarpa vecchia...mica per una nuova.
quale paragone puoi fare?
non ti conviene a priori e ti capisco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> basta prendere coscienza.
> e lo dico senza offesa.
> puoi pure stare tutta la vita a pensare che il tuo amante amava solo te...
> e che avete avuto una storia bellissima...
> ...


come no:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come no:mrgreen:


capisco il tuo dolore che è molto peggio del mio.
almeno io lo guardo in faccia.


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è per dire,ma io il gesto di Spider l'avrei fatto uguale.
> Infatti ottiene un sacco di risultati che altre reazioni non ottengono.
> 
> 1. Ti fa misurare l'ampiezza della tua magnanimità a confronto con la pochezza del tuo avversario
> ...


Quotissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> capisco il tuo dolore che è molto peggio del mio.
> almeno io lo guardo in faccia.


Vedi, aracnide mia stizzosa, io non guardo il dolore. Io guardo i fatti, il dolore lo sento e lo sopporto cercando di dimenticarlo.
Perchè il dolore ha un senso solo quando ci avvisa di un pericolo: una ferita, una bruciatura, una frattura, una malattia.
Quando già abbiamo conosciuto la causa del dolore, il dolore diventa sofferenza ed è inutile stare lì a cullarlo e a prestargli attenzione.
Bisogna staccarsene, o ne diventiamo vittime.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> aridaje!!!!
> ma la lettera l'hai letta o hai letto una riga si e una no?
> mai paragonato...
> semmai ho parlato delle presunzione,
> ...



cazzo, Spider, parlavo in generale; tu parli spesso di paragone. O neghi pure questo? Fra un po' (?) paragoni pure il cazzo, essù. La lettera l'ho sbirciata con poca attenzione; la ritengo inutile (in quanto lettera all'amante, non nello specifico del testo che hai scritto). E la vedo come Sbri, anche sulla possibile ricezione di essa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti è cosi...
> non avrebbe certo mollato, se lei non fosse stata chiara.
> ma secondo te come è potuto esserla?
> solo rinnegando quello che c'era stato.
> ...


esattamente
A parte le considerazioni cha fai sulla mia storia, che evidentemente conosci, vedo che convieni alla fine con me che la lettera non è servita ad una beata fava.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cazzo, Spider, parlavo in generale; tu parli spesso di paragone. O neghi pure questo? Fra un po' (?) paragoni pure il cazzo, essù. La lettera l'ho sbirciata con poca attenzione; la ritengo inutile (in quanto lettera all'amante, non nello specifico del testo che hai scritto). E la vedo come Sbri, anche sulla possibile ricezione di essa.


ma io non sono ..il generale.
la lettera può anche essere inutile in quanto tale...
 devi considerare il beneficio che porta a me.per te è inutile,
 perchè ti faresti un viaggio in Nepal... per me no.
sulla sua ricezione, ripeto ancora, dipende da chi la riceve.
a me avrebbe fatto effetto,
 perchè io il prossimo indistintamente lo amo.
questo posso dire.
e avrei ascoltato cosa voleva comunque dirmi, anche se con la sua verità.


che la vedi con Sbri..non era necessario sottolinearlo.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esattamente
> A parte le considerazioni cha fai sulla mia storia, che evidentemente conosci, vedo che convieni alla fine con me che la lettera non è servita ad una beata fava.


io la tua storia non la conosco per niente...l'ho intuita adesso, 
circa 5  o 6 post fa.
non convengo con te per niente.
convegno che è meglio per te illuderti, di tutto quello che c'è stato.
ne va della tua capacità mentale..


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è per dire,ma io il gesto di Spider l'avrei fatto uguale.
> Infatti ottiene un sacco di risultati che altre reazioni non ottengono.
> 
> 1. Ti fa misurare l'ampiezza della tua magnanimità a confronto con la pochezza del tuo avversario
> ...


Fanta', c'ho pensato su ma non riesco a condividere...

l'amante deve stare in compartimenti stagni e puo', anzi deve fregarsene altamente di cio' che c'e' e succede a casa e pensare solo al proprio "bene"...

anche se non si e' "macchine" ed una certa inquietudine emotiva una lettera assurda come quella puo' suscitare...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non sono ..il generale.
> la lettera può anche essere inutile in quanto tale...
> devi considerare il beneficio che porta a me.per te è inutile,
> perchè ti faresti un viaggio in Nepal... per me no.
> ...


niente è necessario qui


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non sono ..il generale.
> la lettera può anche essere inutile in quanto tale...
> devi considerare il beneficio che porta a me.per te è inutile,
> perchè ti faresti un viaggio in Nepal... per me no.
> ...


e quindi tu la lettera l'hai scritta per via dell'amore che, indistintamente, provi per lui? No, eh? E lui non avrà neppure immaginato che una lettera scritta dal marito della sua amante fosse stata scritta per ferirlo, eh? No, no, l'ha letta, se l'ha letta, nella stessa disposizione d'animo con la quale uno si appresta a leggere una missiva di una cara zia, piena di raccomandazioni e scritta in perfetta buona fede. Certo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io la tua storia non la conosco per niente...*l'ho intuita adesso*,
> circa 5 o 6 post fa.
> non convengo con te per niente.
> convegno che è meglio per te illuderti, di tutto quello che c'è stato.
> ne va della tua capacità mentale..


ammazza che intuito che c'hai. E che memoria, pure


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> capisco il tuo dolore che è molto peggio del mio.
> almeno io lo guardo in faccia.


Ma tu il tuo dolore non lo guardi in faccia ma hai cercato di lenirtelo suscitando da miserabile, la pieta' dal ganzo de tu moje...

se avessi avuto le palle o gli rompevi il culo al tipo o lo ignoravi e ti concentravi solo come t'ho sempre detto, co' l'unica responsabile che coabita dentro caaa tua, perche' quello non c'entra un cazzo...

che uomo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Fanta', c'ho pensato su ma non riesco a condividere...
> 
> l'amante deve stare in compartimenti stagni e puo', anzi deve fregarsene altamente di cio' che c'e' e succede a casa e pensare solo al proprio "bene"...
> 
> anche se non si e' "macchine" ed una certa inquietudine emotiva una lettera assurda come quella puo' suscitare...


Stermy...non darmi ragione,
altrimenti con te divento poco credibile.

cerca di fare lo stronzo, ti riesce meglio.
a quando che la mia moglie ...è una gran zoccola?????


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, già lei è incomparabile.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> tutti siamo comparabili...si comparano pure i figli.
> *vuoi che mia moglie non abbia fatto paragoni?*
> ...



spider, di tua moglie non lo so
io di certo non ne faccio


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ammazza che intuito che c'hai. E che memoria, pure


la memoria non è mai stato il mio forte.
proprio perchè non catalogo e  sminuisco.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Stermy...non darmi ragione,
> altrimenti con te divento poco credibile.
> 
> cerca di fare lo stronzo, ti riesce meglio.
> a quando che la mia moglie ...è una gran zoccola?????


Il livello di zoccolitudine non lo conosco e manco me interessa stabilirlo, pero' che tu la faccia passa' pe' Santa e' da rincojonito e senza palle...aripijate...:mrgreen:

ma ormai che devi ripija' piu'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu il tuo dolore non lo guardi in faccia ma hai cercato di lenirtelo suscitando da miserabile, la pieta' dal ganzo de tu moje...
> 
> se avessi avuto le palle o gli rompevi il culo al tipo o lo ignoravi e ti concentravi solo come t'ho sempre detto, co' l'unica responsabile che coabita dentro caaa tua, perche' quello non c'entra un cazzo...
> 
> che uomo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ecco, cosi mi piaci.:up::up::up::up::up:

p.s.come è finita in tribunale????


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il livello di zoccolitudine non lo conosco e manco me interessa stabilirlo, pero' che tu la faccia passa' pe' Santa e' da rincojonito e senza palle...aripijate...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma ormai che devi ripija' piu'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


io la faccio passa per santa???
ma invece di rispondere, un post si e 4 no...perchè non ti metti a leggere.
vecchio rincoglionito, che non sei altro.
mi sa che devo ignorarti, a te,
mi fai solo perdere tempo.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cazzo, Spider, parlavo in generale; tu parli spesso di paragone. O neghi pure questo? Fra un po' (?) paragoni pure il cazzo, essù. La lettera l'ho sbirciata con poca attenzione; la ritengo inutile (in quanto lettera all'amante, non nello specifico del testo che hai scritto). E la vedo come Sbri, anche sulla possibile ricezione di essa.


Gesu', va' che ha fatto anche quello...s'e' fatto racconta' nei minimi particolari pure come scopavano....


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ecco, cosi mi piaci.:up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> p.s.come è finita in tribunale????


che cazzo ne so e manco m'interessa ...pero' e' sparito lui mo' dalla SUA famiglia e se so' rifatti vivi gli stronzoni co' me co' la coda tra le gambe...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Gesu', va' che ha fatto anche quello...s'e' fatto racconta' nei minimi particolari pure come scopavano....


madonna che cornuti infami che stanno qui dentro,
ma di brutto, gente veramente arrabbiata con la vita.
cosi cornuti, da non voler prorpio vedere le corna che c'hanno in testa.

pensa te cosa questo stronzo è andato a ripescare...
come se io fossi solo quello.
io sono anche quello, deficente,
 e anche di più.
 sono, tutto quello che non sei stato tu.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spider, di tua moglie non lo so
> io di certo non ne faccio


Chiara senza offesa...
ma tu puoi ancora parlare di tradimento?
si chiama ..relazione parallela , dopo tanti anni.
conosci più i difetti di Tuba, che quelli di tuo marito.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io la faccio passa per santa???
> ma invece di rispondere, un post si e 4 no...perchè non ti metti a leggere.
> vecchio rincoglionito, che non sei altro.
> mi sa che devo ignorarti, a te,
> mi fai solo perdere tempo.


Ma la santa donna e' riuscita a farte ingoia' merda pura al punto da indurti a scrivere quella roba squallida e schifosa destinata a quello che non c'entrava un cazzo nella tua vita...

e tutte le vostre intimita' che quella cretina matricolata ha fatto condividere co' quello, erano sufficienti pe' fa' scappa er morto...anzi la morta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> madonna che cornuti infami che stanno qui dentro,
> ma di brutto, gente veramente arrabbiata con la vita.
> cosi cornuti, da non voler prorpio vedere le corna che c'hanno in testa.
> 
> ...


ma io come te nun ce diventerei manco co' 'na lobotomia...:rotfl:

me fai schifo tu che chiedi a tu moje come cazzo scopavano e quanto ce l'ha lungo e grosso e me fa schifo pure tu moje che scende al tuo livello da sciroccato e te racconta pure tutti i dettagli a sfregio co' te che ingoi a tutto spiano...ahahahah

ma che coppia da TSO...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ed ancora parla pe' vantarse  anziche' far andare tutto nel dimenticatoio...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma la santa donna e' riuscita a farte ingoia' merda pura al punto da indurti a scrivere quella roba squallida e schifosa destinata a quello che non c'entrava un cazzo nella tua vita...
> 
> e tutte le vostre intimita' che quella cretina matricolata ha fatto condividere co' quello, erano sufficienti pe' fa' scappa er morto...anzi la morta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sei al delirio...riprenditi, 
fatti un goccetto dè vino, che è meglio.
o te lo sei già fatto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

come faccio a risponderti se non ci capisci un cazzo?
se non hai letto, non hai capito, hai frainteso...
come faccio?
reggo le battute, ma poi non riesco, perchè sei per la tua tangente.
per esempio il michelino di cui accenni tu
...non c'entra niente con questa storia, almeno lo hai capito?
e dire si, mica significa abbassarsi a me.

non mi và di rispondere a chi non dice una cosa seria,
 anche se con sarcasmo.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sei al delirio...riprenditi,
> fatti un goccetto dè vino, che è meglio.
> o te lo sei già fatto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ma perche' non chiedevi a tua moglie solo come scopava co' sto' Michele?...

ce sta pure un Francesco, Giuseppe etcetc?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 

peggio me sento....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' non chiedevi a tua moglie solo come scopava co' sto' Michele?...
> 
> ce sta pure un Francesco, Giuseppe etcetc?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> peggio me sento....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




si, vabbè, la solita storia...

ma che battute vecchie e trite che fai.

ma tu pensi che una cosa cosi, possa offendere?

stermy...oggi non stai in vena,

non ti preuccupare 

succede.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, vabbè, la solita storia...
> 
> ma che battute vecchie e trite che fai.
> 
> ...


ma famme capi' solo una cosa perche' non sono "aggiornato"...

tu alla santa donna l'hai perdonata in modo totale e sincero?...

ma allora che cazzo hai ricicciato a fare sta lettera da fuori di testa?...

damme retta, quella finestra temporale della tua esistenza, dimenticatela sciogliendola co' l'acido...


----------



## Fantastica (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè io il prossimo indistintamente lo amo.
> questo posso dire.


Già. E questo non viene capito. Così manca il terreno per leggere e leggerti.
Quello che tu hai fatto è incomprensibile, perché non è tollerato che la persona che ha passato tempo, condiviso emozioni, condiviso sesso con il tuo compagno di vita sia una persona. Non solo: che sia una persona degna di essere stata presa dal tuo compagno di vita. Come se le relazioni fossero due parallele che non si incontrano mai, come se ognuna di queste fosse una monade in un fluido acquoso che rende tutto indistinto e separato dal "resto". Come se fossimo ciascuno un'isola, ogni coppia un'isola. Ma vabbè.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma qui mica parliamo dei primi istinti. Si dibatte una situazione incancrenita da anni, mi pare. Poi, quella è la realtà. Poi sta a te decidere cosa fare della sofferenza che ti genera. L'adultezza, appunto.



Ah beh. somatizzazione-malattia.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non riesco a comprendervi invece. Il rivale, il confronto, i ruoli, la dimostrazione.
> E' una rivisitazione di parte di un accaduto che per definizione non appartiene al tradito.
> Come commentare un film che non si è visto.
> Intanto, in quel tempo e in quel luogo, il tradimento è esistito.
> ...


Un'ovazione.
Non posso approvarti :-(


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questa è una scelta che, pur non condividendo, capisco. Come reazione emotiva.
> Compiangere o dire di compiangere l'altro perchè non avrà mai avuto quello che abbiamo avuto noi, invece, per me non ha senso.
> Avrà avuto altro, in OGNI CASO non avrebbe mai potuto avere quello che ho avuto io, perchè non è me.



Sbri, sorellina cara, io di questo parlo, di emotività, di istinto, di immediatezza. E' chiaro che ragionando "tranquillamente"su determinate questioni la violenza non porta a nulla di buono. Ma è solo fantascienza che qua nel forum amplifichiamo.

Sia chiara comunque una cosa, leggendo un po tutti ( sempre che sia vero, e io ad alcuni credo) la propria soggettività cultura luogo d'appartenenza ecc fanno la differenza ed evitano violenze che persone come me di primo acchito attuerebbero.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Non capisco come sostenitori della figura della facocera possano sostenere che si debba mettersi in relazione con l'amante.
Io credo che l'amante abbia un suo ruolo nella vita del traditore, una sua dignità e un suo valore ma sostengo che non ha un ruolo nella vita del tradito se non come mezzo che ha avuto il traditore per renderlo tale.
Se il tradito si pone in relazione con l'amante è lui, il tradito, a renderlo facocero.
Posso capire che qualche tradito abbia questa esigenza. Non posso capire come questa esigenza possa essere sostenuta come unica possibillità di rielaborazione.
Aggiungo che pure come amante non vorrei aver alcun rapporto con la tradita e troverei pure fastidioso che me ne venisse fatto cenno (come giustamente dice Tebe).
altra cosa è il sentirsi responsabili anche nei confronti delle conseguenze per altr, e quindi anche la tradita.
Ma sono tutte cose molto diverse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Già. E questo non viene capito. Così manca il terreno per leggere e leggerti.
> Quello che tu hai fatto è incomprensibile, perché non è tollerato che la persona che ha passato tempo, condiviso emozioni, condiviso sesso con il tuo compagno di vita sia una persona. Non solo: che sia una persona degna di essere stata presa dal tuo compagno di vita. Come se le relazioni fossero due parallele che non si incontrano mai, come se ognuna di queste fosse una monade in un fluido acquoso che rende tutto indistinto e separato dal "resto". Come se fossimo ciascuno un'isola, ogni coppia un'isola. Ma vabbè.


Fanta, scusami, ma la premessa era che lui la lettera l'aveva scritta per vendicarsi dell'amante facendolo sentire una nullità.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Già. E questo non viene capito. Così manca il terreno per leggere e leggerti.
> Quello che tu hai fatto è incomprensibile, perché non è tollerato che la persona che ha passato tempo, condiviso emozioni, condiviso sesso con il tuo compagno di vita sia una persona. Non solo: che sia una persona degna di essere stata presa dal tuo compagno di vita. Come se le relazioni fossero due parallele che non si incontrano mai, come se ognuna di queste fosse una monade in un fluido acquoso che rende tutto indistinto e separato dal "resto". Come se fossimo ciascuno un'isola, ogni coppia un'isola. Ma vabbè.


Fanta', io apposta accennavo al discorso che non si e' macchine, compreso l'amante, ma l'amante, come il tradito ed il traditore devono stare al proprio posto e non esiste che i ruoli si mischino e si sconfini nel territorio altrui...

per assurdo il tradimento credo che verrebbe vissuto e digerito meglio se ognuno stesse al suo "posto" e non sconfinasse inutilmente...

poi certo, a qualcuno farebbe anche effetto ricevere quella lettera....

a me no invece ed infatti sto massacrando giustamente spider per la cazzata cosmica che ha fatto......


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fanta, scusami, ma la premessa era che lui la lettera l'aveva scritta per vendicarsi dell'amante facendolo sentire una nullità.


Per me l'unico che ha certificato d'esse na' nullita' e' il fallito che arriva a pensare di sbarazzarsi di un amante facendo leva sulla pieta' anziche' giocarsi le carte/qualita' che ha in mano il proprio partner...

e' na' roba proprio assurda...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me l'unico che ha certificato d'esse na' nullita' e' il fallito che arriva a pensare di sbarazzarsi di un amante facendo leva sulla pieta' anziche' giocarsi le carte/qualita' che ha in mano il proprio partner...
> 
> e' na' roba proprio assurda...



Così la prossima volta al posto di andare a scassare la minchia a persone sposate ci pensa un poco poco meglio. ma così eh.. tanto per dare due schiaffi. ma si sa la persona che ti ha messo le corna s'è fatta na sega o ditalino.... un assolo cioè, mica con l'amante. e mica sa che l'altro/a è sposato. e mica si nasconde. nahhhh


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Fanta', io apposta accennavo al discorso che non si e' macchine, compreso l'amante, ma l'amante, come il tradito ed il traditore devono stare al proprio posto e non esiste che i ruoli si mischino e si sconfini nel territorio altrui...
> 
> per assurdo il tradimento credo che verrebbe vissuto e digerito meglio se ognuno stesse al suo "posto" e non sconfinasse inutilmente...
> 
> ...


tu stai massacrando chi?
ma veramente sei riuscito a farmi sorridre e per ben due volte.
quando ti ho letto e poi riletto di nuovo.
e uqrda che in questo caso ti ho sopravvalutato.
per esempio, quello che scrivi,non ha senso solo perchè non è concluso.
stare al proprio posto, ci sieghi cosa significa?
qule è il tuo posto nel tuo tradimento?
quello di esacerbarti con gli altri?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Chiara senza offesa...
> ma tu puoi ancora parlare di tradimento?
> si chiama ..relazione parallela , dopo tanti anni.
> conosci più i difetti di Tuba, che quelli di tuo marito.



senti, la lettera ti ha fatto bene?
ti ha prodotto un beneficio?
allora, cosa devi giustificare?


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco come sostenitori della figura della facocera possano sostenere che si debba mettersi in relazione con l'amante.
> Io credo che l'amante abbia un suo ruolo nella vita del traditore, una sua dignità e un suo valore ma sostengo che non ha un ruolo nella vita del tradito se non come mezzo che ha avuto il traditore per renderlo tale.
> Se il tradito si pone in relazione con l'amante è lui, il tradito, a renderlo facocero.
> Posso capire che qualche tradito abbia questa esigenza. Non posso capire come questa esigenza possa essere sostenuta come unica possibillità di rielaborazione.
> ...


ma sembra che ve state a leva le petecchie di dosso...
voi non volete avere a che fare, voi non volete questo... 
resta che  a che fare ne hai avuto parecchio, anche se non volevi.
possibile che la vita fà cosi paura?
che unamante e riconoscere il suo ruolo, destabilizzi cosi tanto da riuscia negarlo.
sei più forte perchè neghi?
non credo sei solo più stupida.
abbiamo capito tutti, pure i santi in paradiso, che non vorresti
 avere niente a che fare con la donna che ti ha rovinato la vita.
ma è successo...e un bagnetto o una doccia dopo... la  devi pure fare.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, vabbè, la solita storia...
> 
> ma che battute vecchie e trite che fai.
> 
> ...


Sembrate due comari. Piuttosto, sei stato all'olimpico l'altro giorno? Che ci stanno a fare il mazzo in ogni dove.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti, la lettera ti ha fatto bene?
> ti ha prodotto un beneficio?
> allora, cosa devi giustificare?


ma infatti...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma infatti...



ma anche tu ricevuto una lettera?


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma anche tu ricevuto una lettera?


no io no...ma non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto riceverla...
e non avrei trovato niente di offensivo a rapportarmi con il mio "nemico".
perchè a me piace capire e comprende e mi piace molto poco nascondermi 
dietro le mie stupide convinzioni e i mie discutibili principi.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no io no...ma non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto riceverla...
> e non avrei trovato niente di offensivo a rapportarmi con il mio "nemico".
> perchè a me piace capire e comprende e mi piace molto poco nascondermi
> dietro le mie stupide convinzioni e i mie discutibili principi.


ma sei de coccio proprio, allora....:mrgreen:

il tuo nemico nun e' fòri ma dentro casa tua ed e' da pirla scrivere lettere ai coinquilini...:mrgreen:

li piji, li sbatti contro il muro e ce parli direttamente...:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma sei de coccio proprio, allora....:mrgreen:
> 
> il tuo nemico nun e' fòri ma dentro casa tua ed e' da pirla scrivere lettere ai coinquilini...:mrgreen:
> 
> *li piji, li sbatti contro il muro e ce parli direttamente*...:mrgreen:


Oppure 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> capisco il tuo dolore che è molto peggio del mio.
> *almeno io lo guardo in faccia*.


Sì. E fai bene. Ma poi bisogna andare oltre.


----------



## tullio (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io è proprio questo quello che non capisco, di tanti traditi: l'icapacità di fronteggiare -a testa alta- il fatto, evidente, che in alcuni momenti nella testa, nelle mani, nella pelle, nei pensieri dell'altro non ci si è stati nemmeno di striscio. E riuscire a fronteggiare questo, secondo me, è l'unico passo da fare per recuperare l'adultezza necessaria a oltrepassarlo. In un modo o nell'altro.


Sbriciolata aggiungeva: 1) da quella relazione tu sei fuori e non puoi sapere il valore che  hanno avuto certi momenti per loro... e ci sono momenti che uno ricorda  anche per tutta la vita per il valore che hanno avuto, a prescindere da  come sia finita la storia.

Queste due frasi tolgono di mezzo un termine che forse è equivoco e ingenera confusione: paragonarsi. Non si tratta di paragonarsi e nemmeno di misurare qualcosa. Si tratta del tentativo di fronteggiare una situazione dolorosa facendosene una ragione. Cercando di comprendere le ragioni di quel vuoto, del fatto di non esser stati presenti nemmeno di striscio nella mente, di non poter sapereil valore che hanno avuto certi momenti. Si tratta di affrontare un vuoto, il vuoto di non trovarcisi, di non esistere quando pensavamo invece di essere il centro del mondo di quella persona cara. Il tradito è espulso da quella parte di esistenza. Vorrei poter continuare ad essere almeno un frammento di quella vita, ad avere ancora una parte nell'esistenza della persona cara, vorrei non esser stato espulso completamente, consegnato al nulla. Perché la mia vita era legata a quella persona e sapere che in poco o tanto ne sono fuori mi sbilancia. Crea il vuoto. IL lavoro che il tradito compie è cercare di affrontare questo vuoto e darne un senso. Posso ignorare questo vuoto e far finta di nulla? Se quella persona mi interessa davvero no. Quella relazione conta per me. Io non ero nel loro mondo in qui momenti e in quei giorni ma loro sono nel mio orizzonte. Se faccio spallucce continuano a restare. Questo non significa entrare a pugni, con irruenza, nella relazione dei due. Sono troppo "fuori" in tutti i sensi per poterlo fare: mi sfugge la logica di chi cerca un senso nella vendetta. Significa che accetto che sono nella mia vita. Poi i caratteri delle persone differiscono e ciascuno si regola come pare e da le giustificazioni che crede ai suoi propri comportamenti. Ma in ogni caso loro, i due amanti, stanno lì. Invasori del mio orizzonte come sanguisughe che succhiano la mia esistenza o come semplici presenze che presto ignorerò, ...magari. Ma stanno lì. 
In un'altra discussione, a proposito dell'uso del letto coniugale per compiere il tradimento, si diceva della necessità di risemantizzare l'intera casa: qualcuno parlava di buttare tutto il letto nel cassonetto. Occorre ricostruire il senso degli ambienti, delgi oggetti, che si sono scolorati proprio perché hanno perso il carattere che avevano per noi. Quel letto non è più lo stesso perché noi, per un ora o due o quel che è, in quel letto _nostro_ non ci siamo stati nemmeno di striscio e il valore di quell'ora o due, ci sfuggirà per sempre. Con quel letto dobbiamo rifare i conti. Magari distruggendolo. Che è un modo per farsi una ragione dell'accaduto. Perché possiamo tenerci quel vuoto nell'anima solo se riusciamo a dargli un senso, e per dargli un senso dobbiamo ammettere che la nostra esistenza è stata travolta da altri. 
La lettera di Spider significa: io ci sono, io c'ero. I vostri genti, le vostre parole, hanno prodotto qualcosa in me. Io ero lì anche se per voi non c'entravo nemmeno di striscio. C'entro tanto che sto malissimo. So che a te potrebbe non importarti nulla e che forse riderai, addirittura. Ma il dolore che hai prodotto esiste. Non so come finirà per me, e certo non potrò mai cancellarti dalle nostre esistenze. Ma, se le cose mi vanno bene (e non è mai certo che vadano bene, però voglio sperarlo), presto sarai tu a non entrare più nemmeno di striscio nella nostra vita, se non, appunto, solo come memoria.


----------



## nicola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Vi dico ora come la sto vivendo io.
Chi di voi dice k la vendetta non porta che danni mentali  a chi la sta pensando è in errore. Io a distanza di qlk mese dall ' aver saputo cerco invece insistentemente il modo di farla pagare ad entrambi e mi sn convinto che ci staro di Merda fino a che nn saro pari. A lei ripagandola nello stesso modo, sorridendole e standole vicino proprio come lei faceva con me mentre aveva lui. Il  mio caro amico, con  cui inconsapevolmente ho condiviso x circa 8 mesi mia  moglie,invece piangera' in modo diverso.  Ciò k mi sorprende però è che la voglia di vendetta la voglio più con il mio ex amico piuttosto che verso lei. So che chi è piu traditore dei due è senza altro lei, ma nella mia mente corrosa se dovessi scegliere di chi vendicarmi sceglierei lui. Non riesco a darmi una spiegazione, a  qualcuno di voi è accaduto o sono proprio io che non ci sto ancora?


----------



## Sole (24 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Vi dico ora come la sto vivendo io.
> Chi di voi dice k la vendetta non porta che danni mentali  a chi la sta pensando è in errore. Io a distanza di qlk mese dall ' aver saputo cerco invece insistentemente il modo di farla pagare ad entrambi e mi sn convinto che ci staro di Merda fino a che nn saro pari. *A lei ripagandola nello stesso modo*, sorridendole e standole vicino proprio come lei faceva con me mentre aveva lui. Il  mio caro amico, con  cui inconsapevolmente ho condiviso x circa 8 mesi mia  moglie,invece piangera' in modo diverso.  Ciò k mi sorprende però è che la voglia di vendetta la voglio più con il mio ex amico piuttosto che verso lei. So che chi è piu traditore dei due è senza altro lei, ma nella mia mente corrosa se dovessi scegliere di chi vendicarmi sceglierei lui. Non riesco a darmi una spiegazione, a  qualcuno di voi è accaduto o sono proprio io che non ci sto ancora?


Questo è comprensibile. Comprensibile che l'idea di ripagarla con la stessa moneta ti faccia stare meglio. Il punto è... sei consapevole che il tuo ripagarla con la stessa moneta potrebbe allargare la fessura che c'è attualmente nel vostro rapporto e farla diventare una voragine?

Ci sono qui casi in cui traditi hanno a loro volta tradito e forse questo li ha 'pacificati' e ha lenito un po' il loro dolore.

Ma ci sono altre situazioni in cui tradire ti porta lontano anni luce dal rapporto... per me è stato così. Non mi sono mai più riavvicinata emotivamente al mio ex marito (se non a sprazzi). E alla fine ci siamo separati.

Non voglio certo dirti cosa fare e cosa sentire... ma metti in conto tutto prima di agire, ecco.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao nicola,

forse, perché a lei le vuoi tanto bene e una parte di te, 
non vorrebbe farle quel male, che lei ha fatto a te.
Forse vi è anche la paura in gioco, che così facendo
vi perdereste ... 
Mentre con l'amico, poco t'interessa se lo perdi o meno.
Perciò, che "crepi" pure tranquillamente ... tanto, non t'interessa. 

Possibile spiegazione ... forse. 

sienne


----------



## nicola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo è comprensibile. Comprensibile che l'idea di ripagarla con la stessa moneta ti faccia stare meglio. Il punto è... sei consapevole che il tuo ripagarla con la stessa moneta potrebbe allargare la fessura che c'è attualmente nel vostro rapporto e farla diventare una voragine?
> 
> Ci sono qui casi in cui traditi hanno a loro volta tradito e forse questo li ha 'pacificati' e ha lenito un po' il loro dolore.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo io oggi mio malgrado mi sento distante da lei senza che lei faccia nulla x tenermi lontano,anzi. Mi chiede come sto, come è andata la giornata e mi abbraccia come mai in precedenza...sono io che da qualche giorno ho fastidio...


----------



## Sole (24 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Purtroppo io oggi mio malgrado mi sento distante da lei senza che lei faccia nulla x tenermi lontano,anzi. Mi chiede come sto, come è andata la giornata e mi abbraccia come mai in precedenza...sono io che da qualche giorno ho fastidio...


Ci sta. Eccome.


----------



## nicola (24 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> forse, perché a lei le vuoi tanto bene e una parte di te,
> non vorrebbe farle quel male, che lei ha fatto a te.
> ...


Possibilissima...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Sbriciolata aggiungeva: 1) da quella relazione tu sei fuori e non puoi sapere il valore che  hanno avuto certi momenti per loro... e ci sono momenti che uno ricorda  anche per tutta la vita per il valore che hanno avuto, a prescindere da  come sia finita la storia.
> 
> Queste due frasi tolgono di mezzo un termine che forse è equivoco e ingenera confusione: paragonarsi. Non si tratta di paragonarsi e nemmeno di misurare qualcosa. Si tratta del tentativo di fronteggiare una situazione dolorosa facendosene una ragione. Cercando di comprendere le ragioni di quel vuoto, del fatto di non esser stati presenti nemmeno di striscio nella mente, di non poter sapereil valore che hanno avuto certi momenti. Si tratta di affrontare un vuoto, il vuoto di non trovarcisi, di non esistere quando pensavamo invece di essere il centro del mondo di quella persona cara. Il tradito è espulso da quella parte di esistenza. Vorrei poter continuare ad essere almeno un frammento di quella vita, ad avere ancora una parte nell'esistenza della persona cara, vorrei non esser stato espulso completamente, consegnato al nulla. Perché la mia vita era legata a quella persona e sapere che in poco o tanto ne sono fuori mi sbilancia. Crea il vuoto. IL lavoro che il tradito compie è cercare di affrontare questo vuoto e darne un senso. Posso ignorare questo vuoto e far finta di nulla? Se quella persona mi interessa davvero no. Quella relazione conta per me. Io non ero nel loro mondo in qui momenti e in quei giorni ma loro sono nel mio orizzonte. Se faccio spallucce continuano a restare. Questo non significa entrare a pugni, con irruenza, nella relazione dei due. Sono troppo "fuori" in tutti i sensi per poterlo fare: mi sfugge la logica di chi cerca un senso nella vendetta. Significa che accetto che sono nella mia vita. Poi i caratteri delle persone differiscono e ciascuno si regola come pare e da le giustificazioni che crede ai suoi propri comportamenti. Ma in ogni caso loro, i due amanti, stanno lì. Invasori del mio orizzonte come sanguisughe che succhiano la mia esistenza o come semplici presenze che presto ignorerò, ...magari. Ma stanno lì.
> In un'altra discussione, a proposito dell'uso del letto coniugale per compiere il tradimento, si diceva della necessità di risemantizzare l'intera casa: qualcuno parlava di buttare tutto il letto nel cassonetto. Occorre ricostruire il senso degli ambienti, delgi oggetti, che si sono scolorati proprio perché hanno perso il carattere che avevano per noi. Quel letto non è più lo stesso perché noi, per un ora o due o quel che è, in quel letto _nostro_ non ci siamo stati nemmeno di striscio e il valore di quell'ora o due, ci sfuggirà per sempre. Con quel letto dobbiamo rifare i conti. Magari distruggendolo. Che è un modo per farsi una ragione dell'accaduto. Perché possiamo tenerci quel vuoto nell'anima solo se riusciamo a dargli un senso, e per dargli un senso dobbiamo ammettere che la nostra esistenza è stata travolta da altri.
> La lettera di Spider significa: io ci sono, io c'ero. I vostri genti, le vostre parole, hanno prodotto qualcosa in me. Io ero lì anche se per voi non c'entravo nemmeno di striscio. C'entro tanto che sto malissimo. So che a te potrebbe non importarti nulla e che forse riderai, addirittura. Ma il dolore che hai prodotto esiste. Non so come finirà per me, e certo non potrò mai cancellarti dalle nostre esistenze. Ma, se le cose mi vanno bene (e non è mai certo che vadano bene, però voglio sperarlo), presto sarai tu a non entrare più nemmeno di striscio nella nostra vita, se non, appunto, solo come memoria.


La tua analisi è molto acuta.
Credo che non ci sia un modo giusto.
Chi non vuole avere a che fare reagisce mantenendo separato da sé "l'altr*" che rappresenta un intruso nella propria vita. Se qualcuno mi ha letto fino in fondo (lo so che è dura ) avrà visto che per me è una mia posizione anche immaginandomi amante. E' un modo per mantenere quel tanto o poco che si ha avuto solo proprio.
Chi vuole relazionarsi sceglie quel modo per ricomporre i pezzi della propria vita.
Non credo che ci sia un modo giusto perché è giusto quello che aiuta a uscirne.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Purtroppo io oggi mio malgrado mi sento distante da lei senza che lei faccia nulla x tenermi lontano,anzi. Mi chiede come sto, come è andata la giornata e mi abbraccia come mai in precedenza...sono io che da qualche giorno ho fastidio...


Credo che tu non ce la faccia a esprimere tutto quello che provi. Non so se per distanza che non riesci o non vuoi colmare o per il timore che esca un'aggressività incontrollabile che che cerchi di controllare meditando vendette.
Basta che la vendetta sia il modo adeguato a farti stare meglio.
L'obiettivo di salvare, ricucire o chiudere il matrimonio mi sembra che non ci sia e che si vorrai vedere poi cosa sentirai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Vi dico ora come la sto vivendo io.
> Chi di voi dice k la vendetta non porta che danni mentali  a chi la sta pensando è in errore. Io a distanza di qlk mese dall ' aver saputo cerco invece insistentemente il modo di farla pagare ad entrambi e mi sn convinto che ci staro di Merda fino a che nn saro pari. A lei ripagandola nello stesso modo, sorridendole e standole vicino proprio come lei faceva con me mentre aveva lui. Il  mio caro amico, con  cui inconsapevolmente ho condiviso x circa 8 mesi mia  moglie,invece piangera' in modo diverso.  Ciò k mi sorprende però è che la voglia di vendetta la voglio più con il mio ex amico piuttosto che verso lei. So che chi è piu traditore dei due è senza altro lei, ma nella mia mente corrosa se dovessi scegliere di chi vendicarmi sceglierei lui. *Non riesco a darmi una spiegazione,* a  qualcuno di voi è accaduto o sono proprio io che non ci sto ancora?


No Nicola, tu hai una spiegazione ma non sei tenuto a condividerla qui.
Tu sai cosa ti ha procurato questo tradimento, quali punti deboli di te è andato a toccare, dove sei stato colto alla sprovvista.
Se ti sembra di non trovarla, cercala: c'è. Poi metti in atto tutte le vendette che vuoi.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Sbriciolata aggiungeva: 1) da quella relazione tu sei fuori e non puoi sapere il valore che  hanno avuto certi momenti per loro... e ci sono momenti che uno ricorda  anche per tutta la vita per il valore che hanno avuto, a prescindere da  come sia finita la storia.
> 
> Queste due frasi tolgono di mezzo un termine che forse è equivoco e ingenera confusione: paragonarsi. Non si tratta di paragonarsi e nemmeno di misurare qualcosa. Si tratta del tentativo di fronteggiare una situazione dolorosa facendosene una ragione. Cercando di comprendere le ragioni di quel vuoto, del fatto di non esser stati presenti nemmeno di striscio nella mente, di non poter sapereil valore che hanno avuto certi momenti. Si tratta di affrontare un vuoto, il vuoto di non trovarcisi, di non esistere quando pensavamo invece di essere il centro del mondo di quella persona cara. Il tradito è espulso da quella parte di esistenza. Vorrei poter continuare ad essere almeno un frammento di quella vita, ad avere ancora una parte nell'esistenza della persona cara, vorrei non esser stato espulso completamente, consegnato al nulla. Perché la mia vita era legata a quella persona e sapere che in poco o tanto ne sono fuori mi sbilancia. Crea il vuoto. IL lavoro che il tradito compie è cercare di affrontare questo vuoto e darne un senso. Posso ignorare questo vuoto e far finta di nulla? Se quella persona mi interessa davvero no. Quella relazione conta per me. Io non ero nel loro mondo in qui momenti e in quei giorni ma loro sono nel mio orizzonte. Se faccio spallucce continuano a restare. Questo non significa entrare a pugni, con irruenza, nella relazione dei due. Sono troppo "fuori" in tutti i sensi per poterlo fare: mi sfugge la logica di chi cerca un senso nella vendetta. Significa che accetto che sono nella mia vita. Poi i caratteri delle persone differiscono e ciascuno si regola come pare e da le giustificazioni che crede ai suoi propri comportamenti. Ma in ogni caso loro, i due amanti, stanno lì. Invasori del mio orizzonte come sanguisughe che succhiano la mia esistenza o come semplici presenze che presto ignorerò, ...magari. Ma stanno lì.
> In un'altra discussione, a proposito dell'uso del letto coniugale per compiere il tradimento, si diceva della necessità di risemantizzare l'intera casa: qualcuno parlava di buttare tutto il letto nel cassonetto. Occorre ricostruire il senso degli ambienti, delgi oggetti, che si sono scolorati proprio perché hanno perso il carattere che avevano per noi. Quel letto non è più lo stesso perché noi, per un ora o due o quel che è, in quel letto _nostro_ non ci siamo stati nemmeno di striscio e il valore di quell'ora o due, ci sfuggirà per sempre. Con quel letto dobbiamo rifare i conti. Magari distruggendolo. Che è un modo per farsi una ragione dell'accaduto. Perché possiamo tenerci quel vuoto nell'anima solo se riusciamo a dargli un senso, e per dargli un senso dobbiamo ammettere che la nostra esistenza è stata travolta da altri.
> La lettera di Spider significa: io ci sono, io c'ero. I vostri genti, le vostre parole, hanno prodotto qualcosa in me. Io ero lì anche se per voi non c'entravo nemmeno di striscio. C'entro tanto che sto malissimo. So che a te potrebbe non importarti nulla e che forse riderai, addirittura. Ma il dolore che hai prodotto esiste. Non so come finirà per me, e certo non potrò mai cancellarti dalle nostre esistenze. Ma, se le cose mi vanno bene (e non è mai certo che vadano bene, però voglio sperarlo), presto sarai tu a non entrare più nemmeno di striscio nella nostra vita, se non, appunto, solo come memoria.


ecco cosa significa leggere gli altri...
e non distrattamente e per un titolo poi...
come qualcuno a scritto.
leggo distrattamente e altrettanto distrattamente rispondo.
oppure mi cimento in una chiusura , ed escludo a priori ogni tua possibilità.
ma io non cerco approvazioni.
e leggermi o leggere qualcuno altro, non significa naturalmente condividere.
significa capirne il senso, prima di rispondere, 
anche se questo senso è lontanissimo dal tuo sentire.

ti ringrazio Tullio, davvero,
 meglio di me che ne sono forse troppo partecipe hai dato un senso,
 sbagliato o no,
 al mio urlo, 
alla mia sete, 
alla mia avventura.
l


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Sbriciolata aggiungeva: 1) da quella relazione tu sei fuori e non puoi sapere il valore che  hanno avuto certi momenti per loro... e ci sono momenti che uno ricorda  anche per tutta la vita per il valore che hanno avuto, a prescindere da  come sia finita la storia.
> 
> Queste due frasi tolgono di mezzo un termine che forse è equivoco e ingenera confusione: paragonarsi. Non si tratta di paragonarsi e nemmeno di misurare qualcosa. Si tratta del tentativo di fronteggiare una situazione dolorosa facendosene una ragione. *Cercando di comprendere le ragioni di quel vuoto, del fatto di non esser stati presenti nemmeno di striscio nella mente, di non poter sapereil valore che hanno avuto certi momenti. Si tratta di affrontare un vuoto, il vuoto di non trovarcisi, di non esistere quando pensavamo invece di essere il centro del mondo di quella persona cara. Il tradito è espulso da quella parte di esistenza.* Vorrei poter continuare ad essere almeno un frammento di quella vita, ad avere ancora una parte nell'esistenza della persona cara, vorrei non esser stato espulso completamente, consegnato al nulla. Perché la mia vita era legata a quella persona e sapere che in poco o tanto ne sono fuori mi sbilancia. Crea il vuoto. IL lavoro che il tradito compie è cercare di affrontare questo vuoto e darne un senso. Posso ignorare questo vuoto e far finta di nulla? Se quella persona mi interessa davvero no. Quella relazione conta per me. Io non ero nel loro mondo in qui momenti e in quei giorni ma loro sono nel mio orizzonte. Se faccio spallucce continuano a restare. Questo non significa entrare a pugni, con irruenza, nella relazione dei due. Sono troppo "fuori" in tutti i sensi per poterlo fare: mi sfugge la logica di chi cerca un senso nella vendetta. Significa che accetto che sono nella mia vita. Poi i caratteri delle persone differiscono e ciascuno si regola come pare e da le giustificazioni che crede ai suoi propri comportamenti. Ma in ogni caso loro, i due amanti, stanno lì. Invasori del mio orizzonte come sanguisughe che succhiano la mia esistenza o come semplici presenze che presto ignorerò, ...magari. Ma stanno lì.
> In un'altra discussione, a proposito dell'uso del letto coniugale per compiere il tradimento, si diceva della necessità di risemantizzare l'intera casa: qualcuno parlava di buttare tutto il letto nel cassonetto. Occorre ricostruire il senso degli ambienti, delgi oggetti, che si sono scolorati proprio perché hanno perso il carattere che avevano per noi. Quel letto non è più lo stesso perché noi, per un ora o due o quel che è, in quel letto _nostro_ non ci siamo stati nemmeno di striscio e il valore di quell'ora o due, ci sfuggirà per sempre. Con quel letto dobbiamo rifare i conti. Magari distruggendolo. Che è un modo per farsi una ragione dell'accaduto. Perché possiamo tenerci quel vuoto nell'anima solo se riusciamo a dargli un senso, e per dargli un senso dobbiamo ammettere che la nostra esistenza è stata travolta da altri.
> La lettera di Spider significa: io ci sono, io c'ero. I vostri genti, le vostre parole, hanno prodotto qualcosa in me. Io ero lì anche se per voi non c'entravo nemmeno di striscio. C'entro tanto che sto malissimo. So che a te potrebbe non importarti nulla e che forse riderai, addirittura. Ma il dolore che hai prodotto esiste. Non so come finirà per me, e certo non potrò mai cancellarti dalle nostre esistenze. Ma, se le cose mi vanno bene (e non è mai certo che vadano bene, però voglio sperarlo), presto sarai tu a non entrare più nemmeno di striscio nella nostra vita, se non, appunto, solo come memoria.


*vero ed è questo che procura più dolore ma necessariamente tocca affrontarlo, affrontarlo da soli intendo non costruendo alibi verso chi ci ha tradito e verso di noi e nemmeno pensando a chi sa quali vendette ... il passo è difficile ma inevitabile diventare consapevoli che ciò che credevamo non era e decidere se per noi potrà essere ancora o no. Io in tutti e due i casi ho deciso che no non mi interessava più dare fiducia alla relazione, altri decidono di provare e riprovare, scelte che ognuno affronta dialogando solo con se stesso



*La lettera di spider è coraggiosa e audace, io per esempio non ho mai pensato di rivolgermi all'altra, non mi interessava lei , punto.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Oppure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magara ma nun so' cosi' attrezzato..


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Sbriciolata aggiungeva: 1) da quella relazione tu sei fuori e non puoi sapere il valore che  hanno avuto certi momenti per loro... e ci sono momenti che uno ricorda  anche per tutta la vita per il valore che hanno avuto, a prescindere da  come sia finita la storia.
> 
> Queste due frasi tolgono di mezzo un termine che forse è equivoco e ingenera confusione: paragonarsi. Non si tratta di paragonarsi e nemmeno di misurare qualcosa. Si tratta del tentativo di fronteggiare una situazione dolorosa facendosene una ragione. Cercando di comprendere le ragioni di quel vuoto, del fatto di non esser stati presenti nemmeno di striscio nella mente, di non poter sapereil valore che hanno avuto certi momenti. Si tratta di affrontare un vuoto, il vuoto di non trovarcisi, di non esistere quando pensavamo invece di essere il centro del mondo di quella persona cara. Il tradito è espulso da quella parte di esistenza. Vorrei poter continuare ad essere almeno un frammento di quella vita, ad avere ancora una parte nell'esistenza della persona cara, vorrei non esser stato espulso completamente, consegnato al nulla. Perché la mia vita era legata a quella persona e sapere che in poco o tanto ne sono fuori mi sbilancia. Crea il vuoto. IL lavoro che il tradito compie è cercare di affrontare questo vuoto e darne un senso. Posso ignorare questo vuoto e far finta di nulla? Se quella persona mi interessa davvero no. Quella relazione conta per me. Io non ero nel loro mondo in qui momenti e in quei giorni ma loro sono nel mio orizzonte. Se faccio spallucce continuano a restare. Questo non significa entrare a pugni, con irruenza, nella relazione dei due. Sono troppo "fuori" in tutti i sensi per poterlo fare: mi sfugge la logica di chi cerca un senso nella vendetta. Significa che accetto che sono nella mia vita. Poi i caratteri delle persone differiscono e ciascuno si regola come pare e da le giustificazioni che crede ai suoi propri comportamenti. Ma in ogni caso loro, i due amanti, stanno lì. Invasori del mio orizzonte come sanguisughe che succhiano la mia esistenza o come semplici presenze che presto ignorerò, ...magari. Ma stanno lì.
> In un'altra discussione, a proposito dell'uso del letto coniugale per compiere il tradimento, si diceva della necessità di risemantizzare l'intera casa: qualcuno parlava di buttare tutto il letto nel cassonetto. Occorre ricostruire il senso degli ambienti, delgi oggetti, che si sono scolorati proprio perché hanno perso il carattere che avevano per noi. Quel letto non è più lo stesso perché noi, per un ora o due o quel che è, in quel letto _nostro_ non ci siamo stati nemmeno di striscio e il valore di quell'ora o due, ci sfuggirà per sempre. Con quel letto dobbiamo rifare i conti. Magari distruggendolo. Che è un modo per farsi una ragione dell'accaduto. Perché possiamo tenerci quel vuoto nell'anima solo se riusciamo a dargli un senso, e per dargli un senso dobbiamo ammettere che la nostra esistenza è stata travolta da altri.
> La lettera di Spider significa: io ci sono, io c'ero. I vostri genti, le vostre parole, hanno prodotto qualcosa in me. Io ero lì anche se per voi non c'entravo nemmeno di striscio. C'entro tanto che sto malissimo. So che a te potrebbe non importarti nulla e che forse riderai, addirittura. Ma il dolore che hai prodotto esiste. Non so come finirà per me, e certo non potrò mai cancellarti dalle nostre esistenze. Ma, se le cose mi vanno bene (e non è mai certo che vadano bene, però voglio sperarlo), presto sarai tu a non entrare più nemmeno di striscio nella nostra vita, se non, appunto, solo come memoria.


Acchiappa a quest'altro...

ma no, della relazione del traditore/ice con l'amante meno sapete e meglio e'...non sono cazzi vostri e che debbano incidere sulla vostra autostima...

ammazza, ma come state messi?...


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Vi dico ora come la sto vivendo io.
> Chi di voi dice k la vendetta non porta che danni mentali  a chi la sta pensando è in errore. Io a distanza di qlk mese dall ' aver saputo cerco invece insistentemente il modo di farla pagare ad entrambi e mi sn convinto che ci staro di Merda fino a che nn saro pari. A lei ripagandola nello stesso modo, sorridendole e standole vicino proprio come lei faceva con me mentre aveva lui. Il  mio caro amico, con  cui inconsapevolmente ho condiviso x circa 8 mesi mia  moglie,invece piangera' in modo diverso.  Ciò k mi sorprende però è che la voglia di vendetta la voglio più con il mio ex amico piuttosto che verso lei. So che chi è piu traditore dei due è senza altro lei, ma nella mia mente corrosa se dovessi scegliere di chi vendicarmi sceglierei lui. Non riesco a darmi una spiegazione, a  qualcuno di voi è accaduto o sono proprio io che non ci sto ancora?


Beh pero' anche il tuo ex migliore amico ha fatto una porcata cosmica nei tuoi confronti e merita una lezione come anche tua moglie...provvedi pure...

diverso se fosse stato uno sconosciuto...ma non lo e'..ricordatelo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *vero ed è questo che procura più dolore ma necessariamente tocca affrontarlo, affrontarlo da soli intendo non costruendo alibi verso chi ci ha tradito e verso di noi e nemmeno pensando a chi sa quali vendette ... il passo è difficile ma inevitabile diventare consapevoli che ciò che credevamo non era e decidere se per noi potrà essere ancora o no. Io in tutti e due i casi ho deciso che no non mi interessava più dare fiducia alla relazione, altri decidono di provare e riprovare, scelte che ognuno affronta dialogando solo con se stesso
> 
> 
> 
> *La lettera di spider è coraggiosa e audace, io per esempio non ho mai pensato di rivolgermi all'altra, non mi interessava lei , punto.


neanche a me è mai interessato lui.

 mi interessava solo che sapesse cosa *io* pensavo,
 cosa *io* avevo percepito.
dal di fuori certo, come malignamente direbbe qualcuno.
niente altro.
è stato solo un modo per riappropriarmi di me stesso e
 della mia vita.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Purtroppo io oggi mio malgrado mi sento distante da lei senza che lei faccia nulla x tenermi lontano,anzi. Mi chiede come sto, come è andata la giornata e mi abbraccia come mai in precedenza...sono io che da qualche giorno ho fastidio...


Falla schiattare...fatti rispettare e non calare le mutande per una scopata del cazzo......

deve espiare e spurgare come le lumache...


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> neanche a me è mai interessato lui.
> 
> mi interessava solo che sapesse cosa *io* pensavo,
> cosa *io* avevo percepito.
> ...



Ciao Spider,

sono riuscita a capirti ... e ci sta tutto ... ci sta ... 
Perché tu sei il soggetto in questione, non lui.

ok ... grazie per la pazienza ... 



sienne


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh pero' anche il tuo ex migliore amico ha fatto una porcata cosmica nei tuoi confronti e merita una lezione come anche tua moglie...provvedi pure...
> 
> diverso se fosse stato uno sconosciuto...ma non lo e'..ricordatelo...:mrgreen:


..ancora con la storia infinita... dell'amico,
 come del letto.
Nicola qui ti farai le ossa, stai sicuro...
e mai e poi mai ti faranno digerire il tuo tradimento.
un tradimento... è un tradimento, ma il tuo , naturalmente,
 è il peggiore di tutti.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Oddio...ma tu vai veramente di brachetto????
> mica scherzo,sai?
> non era il mio amico, io manco lo conoscevo...
> non lo conosco.
> ...



Ciao

si riferiva a nicola ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> neanche a me è mai interessato lui.
> 
> mi interessava solo che sapesse cosa *io* pensavo,
> cosa *io* avevo percepito.
> ...


ma che sistema sballato e giustificazione pure peggiore....:bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si riferiva a nicola ...
> 
> sienne


si ,
ho letto solo dopo...
sai la foga di rispondere!!!!
comunque ci stava tutto!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si ,
> ho letto solo dopo...
> sai la foga di rispondere!!!!
> comunque ci stava tutto!!!!!!


poi so' gli altri che hanno le risposte preimpostate....ahahah


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> poi so' gli altri che hanno le risposte preimpostate....ahahah


ma deficente... se ancora con me,
 insisti cor michelino,
io che devo fare?
ho una sensibiltà acuta.
comunque il senso non cambia molto.
tu non dai risposte, dai battute e pure in corner...
per esempio, hai provato a toglierti dalle palle?
prova, vedrai che starai meglio, 
oppure prova ad articolare un discorso, che raggiunga almeno le 4 frasi...
non ti riesce, sei elementare, funzioni a battute.
come quelle che facevi con quella santa? di tua moglie.
solo che sè stufata.
me stuferei pure io.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> neanche a me è mai interessato lui.
> 
> mi interessava solo che sapesse cosa *io* pensavo,
> cosa *io* avevo percepito.
> ...


Forse hai già spiegato perché volevi lui sapesse, per parte mia ti posso dire che le altre erano delle sconosciute quindi entità astratte che non conoscevano la mia vita anche se almeno una delle dire so che faceva molte domande su di me quasi fosse necessario per lei darmi un'identità chiara, immagino fosse interessata a conoscere l'antagonista ( dal suo punto di vista ), il paradosso è che lui non ha scelto lei ( voleva me) ed io non ho più scelto lui.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma deficente... se ancora con me,
> insisti cor michelino,
> io che devo fare?
> ho una sensibiltà acuta.
> ...


Io t'ho fatto notare come chi legge alla cazzo i post altrui sei piu' te rispetto a chi te scatta le fotografie che giustamente, ammetto, ti fanno girare le palle che pero' usi sempre in modo improprio e mai quando necessiterebbero...ahahah

per quanto riguarda i miei discorsi stringati sono il risultato di sintesi dato che non devo scrivere come fai te papiri infarciti col 99,9% di stronzate cosmiche per autoassolverti e non trovare un motivo per non sputarti davanti al primo specchio che te capita...


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io t'ho fatto notare come chi legge alla cazzo i post altrui sei piu' te rispetto a chi te scatta le fotografie che giustamente, ammetto, ti fanno girare le palle che pero' usi sempre in modo improprio e mai quando necessiterebbero...ahahah
> 
> per quanto riguarda i miei discorsi stringati sono il risultato di sintesi dato che non devo scrivere come fai te papiri infarciti col 99,9% di stronzate cosmiche per autoassolverti e trovare un motivo per non sputarti davanti al primo specchio che te capita...


tu sei stringato di mente, 
altro che.
ma un pagliaccio in un forum deve pure esserci.

triste chi si adegua a quel ruolo...pensi di castigare 
e non ti accorgi che oramai fai solo ridere.

un consiglio?...non rileggerti mai più i tuoi post.
e te lo dico da amico.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tu sei stringato di mente,
> altro che.
> ma un pagliaccio in un forum deve pure esserci.
> 
> ...


a me di te frega un beneamato cazzo...se non hai dignita' tu per evitare di strisciare come un verme sai che cazzo me ne fotte a me?...:mrgreen:

sei tu che pubblichi i cazzi tuoi perche' t'aspetti solo appoggi e condivisioni e non accetti chi ti fa notare quanto sei coglione, cosa che anche tu hai cercato di fare con me quando ho pubblicato i cazzi miei, solo che io quando arrivo a prendere una decisione, sono cosi' convinto di essere nel giusto che manco le cannonate mi smuovono ed il giudizio di coglioni come te m'arimbarza e te lo sei preso pure in culo perche' mi' moje ha fatto retromarcia a razzo sulla separazione e pure le teste di cazzo della sua famiglia, hanno sfankulato il coglionazzo e se so' cosparsi il capo di cenere e so' venuti a Canossa....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

te invece sul capo te devi lucida' solo le corna ed allarga' tutte le porte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

so' stato troppo sintetico pe' la tua neuro da svalvolato?....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (26 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Vi dico ora come la sto vivendo io.
> Chi di voi dice k la vendetta non porta che danni mentali  a chi la sta pensando è in errore. Io a distanza di qlk mese dall ' aver saputo cerco invece insistentemente il modo di farla pagare ad entrambi e mi sn convinto che ci staro di Merda fino a che nn saro pari. A lei ripagandola nello stesso modo, sorridendole e standole vicino proprio come lei faceva con me mentre aveva lui. Il  mio caro amico, con  cui inconsapevolmente ho condiviso x circa 8 mesi mia  moglie,invece piangera' in modo diverso.  Ciò k mi sorprende però è che la voglia di vendetta la voglio più con il mio ex amico piuttosto che verso lei. *So che chi è piu traditore dei due è senza altro lei, ma nella mia mente corrosa se dovessi scegliere di chi vendicarmi sceglierei lui. Non riesco a darmi una spiegazione, a  qualcuno di voi è accaduto o sono proprio io che non ci sto ancora?*


*
*
te lo dico io cosa ti smuove.
ti smuove la tua voglia di rinascita come maschio ancora prima che come uomo.
indifferentemente da lei.
Ti smuove il tuo orgoglio ferito, e il tuo raffronto con lui, da uomo a uomo.
ti smuovono secoli e secoli di dignità e onore e di rispetto.
ti smuove la sensazione del tradimento di un amicizia virile, prima ancora che sessuale.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> [/B]
> te lo dico io cosa ti smuove.
> ti smuove la tua voglia di rinascita come maschio ancora prima che come uomo.
> indifferentemente da lei.
> ...


Non sei coerente conseguentemente..:mrgreen:

il tuo orgoglio ferito, perche' secondo il tuo ragionamento cosi' e' memorizzato nella memoria ancestrale, lo appagheresti solo andandogli a spaccare fisicamente il culo o le gambe....i nostri antenati cosi' avrebbero fatto...:mrgreen: ed il mandargli na' lettera, di quel tenore poi, non rispettando quei canoni, era mejo non farla...:mrgreen:


----------



## nicola (26 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> [/B]
> te lo dico io cosa ti smuove.
> ti smuove la tua voglia di rinascita come maschio ancora prima che come uomo.
> indifferentemente da lei.
> ...


Non mi sono spiegato.
Io non voglio vendicarmi fisicamente di lui anche perché di persona l ho già incontrato e gli ho detto che era un lurido merdoso e ciò che meritava di sentirsi dire da ex amico. No. Io penso ad una bastardata che tengo x me x ora e che lui quando la subirà dira di me che sono un  bastardo figlio di puttana. E sua moglie non rientra nei miei piani semmai qualcuno travisasse.
Lo so che non ci sto ancora bene con la capoccia...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato.
> Io non voglio vendicarmi fisicamente di lui anche perché di persona l ho già incontrato e gli ho detto che era un lurido merdoso e ciò che meritava di sentirsi dire da ex amico. No. Io penso ad una bastardata che tengo x me x ora e che lui quando la subirà dira di me che sono un  bastardo figlio di puttana. E sua moglie non rientra nei miei piani semmai qualcuno travisasse.
> Lo so che non ci sto ancora bene con la capoccia...



a volte invece la vendetta e' salutare...una piccolina pero'....niente roba napo-greca


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato.
> Io non voglio vendicarmi fisicamente di lui anche perché di persona l ho già incontrato e gli ho detto che era un lurido merdoso e ciò che meritava di sentirsi dire da ex amico. No. Io penso ad una bastardata che tengo x me x ora e che lui quando la subirà dira di me che sono un  bastardo figlio di puttana. E sua moglie non rientra nei miei piani semmai qualcuno travisasse.
> Lo so che non ci sto ancora bene con la capoccia...


Sei certo che dopo stimeresti ancora te stesso?


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *a volte invece la vendetta e' salutare*...una piccolina pero'....niente roba napo-greca


E' vero, ma bisogna esserci portati. E' proprio vero che la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo... se uno non riesce a essere freddo, né ora né mai, è meglio che eviti.

Io le poche volte che mi sono 'vendicata' (con delle cazzatine eh, niente di pesante) ho fatto dei gran casini e basta e me ne sono pentita.


----------



## Spider (26 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato.
> Io non voglio vendicarmi fisicamente di lui anche perché di persona l ho già incontrato e gli ho detto che era un lurido merdoso e ciò che meritava di sentirsi dire da ex amico. No. Io penso ad una bastardata che tengo x me x ora e che lui quando la subirà dira di me che sono un  bastardo figlio di puttana. E sua moglie non rientra nei miei piani semmai qualcuno travisasse.
> Lo so che non ci sto ancora bene con la capoccia...


Nicola, io non parlavo di vendetta fisica.
mi sembra di aver già detto... che sono contrario.
anzi sono contrario alla vendetta in generale, almeno a quella reale.
cercavo solo di capire il senso delle tue affermazioni.
perchè sei più concentrato su di lui e non su tua moglie.
una cosa che i effetti è successa anche a me.
secondo me perchè in fondo, come detto post ci si confronta...
e si cerca un riscatto, fuori dalla coppia, 
proprio per se stessi, indifferentemente
dall'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Nicola, io non parlavo di vendetta fisica.
> mi sembra di aver già detto... che sono contrario.
> anzi sono contrario alla vendetta in generale, almeno a quella reale.
> cercavo solo di capire il senso delle tue affermazioni.
> ...


Non è la reazione mia ma è comprensibile che, se si vuole stare insieme a chi ha tradito (anche con ragionevole comprensione della debolezza umana) da qualche parte il dolore deve sfogarsi e verso un estraneo si tramuta in rabbia.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è la reazione mia ma è comprensibile che, se si vuole stare insieme a chi ha tradito (anche con ragionevole comprensione della debolezza umana) da qualche parte il dolore deve sfogarsi e verso un estraneo si tramuta in rabbia.


si è certo che è cosi.
ma non credere che giustifichi chi ti ha messo le corna.
quello resta un dato di fatto, ne trai dopo a bocce ferme le tue conclusioni
 e semmai e se ti conviene, per amore o necessità, resti dove stai.
questo è.
la rivalsa, invece verso il terzo è cosa tipicamente maschile,
 credimi...
difficile che le donne sentano questo.
e c'entra poco oramai con il tradimento avvenuto.
comunque c'entra pochissimo con la donna che ci si è spartiti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si è certo che è cosi.
> ma non credere che giustifichi chi ti ha messo le corna.
> quello resta un dato di fatto, ne trai dopo a bocce ferme le tue conclusioni
> e semmai e se ti conviene, per amore o necessità, resti dove stai.
> ...


Sarà una questione istintiva-ormonale.
A me è capitato di "vendicarmi" senza averlo cercato con un incontro casuale e l'ho fatto dimostrando freddo disprezzo. Ha fatto effetto e mi ha dato soddisfazione.
Non l'avrei mai cercato.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà una questione istintiva-ormonale.
> A me è capitato di "vendicarmi" senza averlo cercato con un incontro casuale e l'ho fatto dimostrando freddo disprezzo. Ha fatto effetto e mi ha dato soddisfazione.
> Non l'avrei mai cercato.


anche il disprezzo, la negazione, sono una forma di vendetta.
la tua forma di vendetta, magari casuale, è stata il disprezzo,
neanche cercato.
 la mia il confronto.
la vendetta non ha mai connotati o aggettivi positivi da portarsi dietro,
e io per vendicarmi, ho denudato me stesso.
uccido me ma uccido anche te.
gli uomini hanno bisogno di un raffronto, 
vuoi manesco...vuoi verbale, come giustamente qualcuno diceva,
 anche se sbagli, ti riappropi di te,
 e di quello che vorresti essere, anche se qualcuno quello che eri te lo ha strappato via.
nella vendetta sublimata di Nicola,
 c'è il senso di questa sete di  rivincita cercata, assaporata.

non gli porterà niente, ovvio.
quello che è stato è stato.


----------

